# Beck, Open book test.



## Mr.Fitnah

Watch tonight and by the numbers, show where he is lying distorting  or idiotic.
I will  be posting the video of the entire show tonight.
 Watch it live and be ready to call the time on the video and provide your evidence.
This is an open book test.


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

You will have  better than 5 hours before the videos are up to prepare your observations


----------



## strollingbones

ahh i never watch talking heads.


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

Part 1
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w9et9mXj_3c]YouTube - Beck open book test[/ame]


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

Part 2
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pHavlB33c98]YouTube - Beck open book test 2[/ame]


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

part 3
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fJpJacgVWnc]YouTube - Beck open book test 3[/ame]


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

Part 4
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mIfk1BfWKW4]YouTube - Beck open book test 4[/ame]


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

Part 5
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J7qaI-mTH48]YouTube - Beck open book test 5[/ame]


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

Ok so you  say beck is a liar
 which video  and what point in the time line,
 please provide corroborating facts to prove your assertion.


----------



## PixieStix

Good thread, strangely silent, absent of any dissention, especially considering it the title has glenn becks name in it. 

Thanks for posting it. I watched the show on dvr last night. Simply amazing, 

I wonder what the liberals think of Pat Caddell, one of the most honest liberal democrats I have ever listened to


The world debt clock is scary as hell


----------



## editec

Mr.Fitnah said:


> Part 1
> YouTube - Beck open book test


'

Okay I'll play



> "Nobody's asking these questions in Washington and nobody's giving straight answers"


 
hyperbole



> Why is only Geln Beck asking these questions?


 

Self aggrandizing hyperbole


> I'm just a regular schmoo


 
With a platform on _FOX TV and radio?!_



> "Whenever Obama has supporters they're grass roots but protetors are astro turf?"


 
_Whenever?_ Or in the case of the town meetings?

This is an example of lying by misdirection.  Take a specific and frame it as generalization



> "there's no evidence that there's even a problem with energy"


 
Yes, there is.  Even though I think him wrong about that, like Beck, I don't have much confidence in cap and trade to solve the problem.

As to the the US debt clock?

Was Glen complaining about the rising debts when bush II was spending money like a drunken sailor?

No he was not.  that's because Beck is so obviously a partisan

My conclusion?

VBeck said very little that is anything but unsubstantiated opinion.  That's okay, of course, cause that's his job..to express opinion convincingly to those who already believe his opinion.  He's a reinforcer as much as a perveror of information.


I won't be wasting more time on this exercise.

Half truths are not conducuive for a logical debate.

People like Beck are masters at telling only their half of the story.

People like that kind of entertainment because people trypically want to hear other tell them what they already believe.

This isn't just a problem with Beck, this is the problem with all partisan comentators. and all partisans, too.

These propagandists seldom outright lie to us, they merely marshall only those facts which support their positions.

They are ALL basically intellectually dishonest.

One of the things I would suggest is that we all stop listening to these propagandist commentators (of both parties) and just focus our attention on the NEWS sources which give us facts _without hyperbole._

Beck is NOT a news source, folks.

Neither is oberman, or Limbough or a whole lotta people which it is obvious that many of you depend on to arrive at your positions on this subjects.

They are not giving you information, they are feeding you _propaganda!_

Propaganda isn't all lies, it is the careful development of a narrative by selecting half truths and presenting them as the whole truth.


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

Beck states he is a regular shmoo,  who has a televsion show ,He is not from the silver spoon generations long policy making class.
His states his show is an opinion show , and I have not heard anyone else on TV asking the questions he asks, I do hear those questions asked on the street.
Becks style of narrative requires  listening and context, you misquoted  him


> Whenever Obama has supporters they're grass roots but protetors are astro turf?"


time line 5:28 video one
Beyond narrative style  this  was the only quote of substance you quoted other than 


> Nobody's asking these questions in Washington and nobody's giving straight answers"


Time line 2:00 part 1
*You called this hyperbole *
If you feel you are getting  straight answers  to good question from DC Im happy for you.
I have been alianated from DC   my entire life.
*At this point, I want to know who is wrote the stimulus bill and the health care package  *If you do not care  and feel you have received   the type of government you want I understand, I do not and  disagree.

Beck decried Bushs policies on  the border  and on spending In his  book Common sense  he vehimitly atacks the right and left for  the out of cotrol spending and illustrates  how it is wasted.
He also did so daily on his radio show TV and used Bush as  an illustration in the video of  the problem.
_
Newsmax.com - Glenn Beck: Bush's Compassionate Conservatism Must 'Die Violent Death'

Beck asked Limbaugh: "Rush, will you &#8212; help me out on this, because you always get thrown under the bus, that &#8212; well, you know, where were you when George Bush was spending, et cetera, et cetera. Address &#8212; because I &#8212; I have to tell you, the Republican Party doesn't get it. You just said, echoed again what I was saying about the progressive Republicans. George Bush, this compassionate conservative movement has got to die a violent death."

What this movement is about is they are destroying our children's future. Look, I don't care what you do in your own bedroom. You &#8212; we won't have a bedroom left anymore. We're all going to be living in Hooverville or Obamaville if we don't stop the spending."_

Thanks for participating .


----------



## Mr Natural

Jeff Beck is a great guitarist.

Glen Beck is an asshole.


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

There  are  plenty of Beck  bashing threads this isnt on of them take it elsewhere.


----------



## Terry

Mr.Fitnah said:


> There  are  plenty of Beck  bashing threads this isnt on of them take it elsewhere.


If they cannot bash Beck then they won't say anything.  The entire campaign to rid Beck from Fox was designed because they Fear Beck.  Beck is connecting the dots and people are starting to see the entire picture.  Of course  Alinske rules are to ridicule one for saying anything that brings attention to what they do not wish the Public to know.

I sent Beck my email I got about the Bill about Guns and I'm sure others sends him tips and information. 

Glenn is a comedian and his way sometimes involves comedy to tell the story.  He knows people's attention spans are very low, and the subject matter is too depressing to listen to therefore; he brings that comedy in to help.  People who don't get the man never will because "They are part of the problem"  Ignore them for as Obama stated "Those are just Words"


----------



## American Horse

editec said:


> hyperbole
> 
> Self aggrandizing hyperbole
> 
> With a platform on _FOX TV and radio?!_



Beck asks reasonable questions. 
But no-one's mind will be changed here on this Forum; nada, zip, zero.  
But a link to this thread can be E-MAILED to someone with an open or a questioning mind outside of this community. 
To do that right Click on "permalink" at the OP and C&P properties into an email, or left click on "Thread Tools" and send an email from there.

Most of us do not give any credibility to our MSM or credit them with asking any questions of the administration worth asking, even in presidential press conferences. It's time some of these questions were asked. Kudos to Beck for asking them; and kudos to Fitnah for posting the series.


----------



## Terry

Mr. Fitnah, 

Can I ask you to watch all week and also place a Vid to any important items brought out this week.  I think having it all in one thread would be great to link to for future reference.


----------



## Kalam

I read "An Inconvenient Book." Beck is tolerable when he actually thinks about what he's going to say; television is another story.


----------



## Terry

Kalam said:


> I read "An Inconvenient Book." Beck is tolerable when he actually thinks about what he's going to say; television is another story.


Beck is also a comedian, like I stated, he tends to explain things visually and with antics because people's attention spans are low and the subject matter is depressing.


----------



## Kalam

Terry said:


> Kalam said:
> 
> 
> 
> I read "An Inconvenient Book." Beck is tolerable when he actually thinks about what he's going to say; television is another story.
> 
> 
> 
> Beck is also a comedian, like I stated, he tends to explain things visually and with antics because people's attention spans are low and the subject matter is depressing.
Click to expand...


Yeah, he can be funny on occasion. At least in his book he had the balls to be self-critical and own up to his mistakes. I think he started popping crazy pills when Barry became president, though.


----------



## Terry

Kalam said:


> Terry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kalam said:
> 
> 
> 
> I read "An Inconvenient Book." Beck is tolerable when he actually thinks about what he's going to say; television is another story.
> 
> 
> 
> Beck is also a comedian, like I stated, he tends to explain things visually and with antics because people's attention spans are low and the subject matter is depressing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, he can be funny on occasion. At least in his book he had the balls to be self-critical and own up to his mistakes. I think he started popping crazy pills when Barry became president, though.
Click to expand...

Nah that is the perception that others want you to have.  Have you read his book titled "The Christmas Sweater"  it was short but a nice one.  I teared up and laughed.


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

Terry said:


> Mr. Fitnah,
> 
> Can I ask you to watch all week and also place a Vid to any important items brought out this week.  I think having it all in one thread would be great to link to for future reference.



That is the plan.


----------



## Terry

Great and I'll book mark it


----------



## Barb

Glen Beck rebuts his own, "question government" better than anyone else can.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=suc1ZpU2f2I]YouTube - Glenn Beck: "I hate 9/11 victims families for asking questions"[/ame]


----------



## Terry

And the Closed minded, kool aid drinking, sheep arrive. LMAO


----------



## Kalam

Terry said:


> Kalam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Terry said:
> 
> 
> 
> Beck is also a comedian, like I stated, he tends to explain things visually and with antics because people's attention spans are low and the subject matter is depressing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, he can be funny on occasion. At least in his book he had the balls to be self-critical and own up to his mistakes. I think he started popping crazy pills when Barry became president, though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nah that is the perception that others want you to have.  Have you read his book titled "The Christmas Sweater"  it was short but a nice one.  I teared up and laughed.
Click to expand...


I'll check it out. Some parts of the last one did make me laugh, especially the quotes from radical environmentalists.

_"Let's just say that global warming deniers are now on a par with Holocaust deniers, though one denies the past and one denies the present and future."_ - Ellen Goodman, Boston Globe​


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

Barb said:


> Glen Beck rebuts his own, "question government" better than anyone else can.
> 
> YouTube - Glenn Beck: "I hate 9/11 victims families for asking questions"


Wrong thread troofer.
Good bye.


----------



## Terry

U.S. National Debt Clock : Real Time


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

Terry said:


> And the Closed minded, kool aid drinking, sheep arrive. LMAO



Neg them if you want, I would like to see  this thread stay on track.


----------



## Barb

Mr.Fitnah said:


> Barb said:
> 
> 
> 
> Glen Beck rebuts his own, "question government" better than anyone else can.
> 
> YouTube - Glenn Beck: "I hate 9/11 victims families for asking questions"
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong thread troofer.
> Good bye.
Click to expand...


 WTF does conspiracy theory have to do with your challenge to find Beck ridiculous? Either questioning govt. (1.2 in on 1st vid) is good and patriotic or it isn't. I googled him questioning the Bush administration and found nothing. I guess it depends on who is being questioned. But its ok, I am on the wrong thread. You'd rather talk to yourself, and that's just as well. BTW, other posters don't need your permission to neg rep. Meanwhile, here he is on bush, in all his grovelling glory: 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wo3ltG0gwjY]YouTube - Glenn Beck Meets With George Bush[/ame]


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

The thread is attenuated to last nights show which is here in its entirety
Not out of context clips .
If you want to make a case against Beck do it here  use  facts.
Use these clips from last nights show  not a random creatively edited clip.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

Mr.Fitnah said:


> Watch tonight and by the numbers, show where he is lying distorting  or idiotic.
> I will  be posting the video of the entire show tonight.
> Watch it live and be ready to call the time on the video and provide your evidence.
> This is an open book test.



Great Idea.   I will watch the clips later and try and give you some stuff to comment on...if i think i see him "exxagerating" or "being dishonest"  i'll post up what i see and you can tell me your view.

Maybe we can teach each other, and even some of the forum lemmings, something about honest discorse.

Kudos to you Fitnah


----------



## American Horse

Barb said:


> Mr.Fitnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Barb said:
> 
> 
> 
> Glen Beck rebuts his own, "question government" better than anyone else can.
> 
> YouTube - Glenn Beck: "I hate 9/11 victims families for asking questions"
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong thread troofer.
> Good bye.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WTF does conspiracy theory have to do with your challenge to find Beck ridiculous? Either questioning govt. (1.2 in on 1st vid) is good and patriotic or it isn't. I googled him questioning the Bush administration and found nothing. I guess it depends on who is being questioned. But its ok, I am on the wrong thread. You'd rather talk to yourself, and that's just as well. BTW, other posters don't need your permission to neg rep. Meanwhile, here he is on bush, in all his grovelling glory:
Click to expand...

Barb, I've heard Beck be critical of Pres Bush *often*; but the difference between me and thee is that I actually pay attention to events instead of googling them.


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

Zing!


----------



## Terry

American Horse said:


> Barb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr.Fitnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong thread troofer.
> Good bye.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WTF does conspiracy theory have to do with your challenge to find Beck ridiculous? Either questioning govt. (1.2 in on 1st vid) is good and patriotic or it isn't. I googled him questioning the Bush administration and found nothing. I guess it depends on who is being questioned. But its ok, I am on the wrong thread. You'd rather talk to yourself, and that's just as well. BTW, other posters don't need your permission to neg rep. Meanwhile, here he is on bush, in all his grovelling glory:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Barb, I've heard Beck be critical of Pres Bush *often*; but the difference between me and thee is that I actually pay attention to events instead of googling them.
Click to expand...

Yes he has and also many people who voted for Bush didn't open their eyes to some of the BS until "tarp".  Beck if I remember wasn't happy with the Patriot Act and this was his eye opener.  

It seems that Barb expects nobody to change on their views, or to become educated after all, Barb is of the mindset "My Team" at all cost.

Now back to the topic of this thread.  I've snail mailed all these questions along with a few of my own to my elected officials.  I'm sure it will be sent straight to their circular file.


----------



## Terry

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> Mr.Fitnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Watch tonight and by the numbers, show where he is lying distorting  or idiotic.
> I will  be posting the video of the entire show tonight.
> Watch it live and be ready to call the time on the video and provide your evidence.
> This is an open book test.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great Idea.   I will watch the clips later and try and give you some stuff to comment on...if i think i see him "exxagerating" or "being dishonest"  i'll post up what i see and you can tell me your view.
> 
> Maybe we can teach each other, and even some of the forum lemmings, something about honest discorse.
> 
> Kudos to you Fitnah
Click to expand...


Glenn Beck is only using his common sense something some people lack.  He gives food for the mind to think about, and to research yourself to come to your own conclusions.  To say anyone follows everything anyone says lock step and barrel is just lame.  I take what Glenn states, reports, or suggest and apply it with other sources. past history, and basically my COMMON SENSE.


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

Terry said:


> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr.Fitnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Watch tonight and by the numbers, show where he is lying distorting  or idiotic.
> I will  be posting the video of the entire show tonight.
> Watch it live and be ready to call the time on the video and provide your evidence.
> This is an open book test.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great Idea.   I will watch the clips later and try and give you some stuff to comment on...if i think i see him "exxagerating" or "being dishonest"  i'll post up what i see and you can tell me your view.
> 
> Maybe we can teach each other, and even some of the forum lemmings, something about honest discorse.
> 
> Kudos to you Fitnah
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Glenn Beck is only using his common sense something some people lack.  He gives food for the mind to think about, and to research yourself to come to your own conclusions.  To say anyone follows everything anyone says lock step and barrel is just lame.  I take what Glenn states, reports, or suggest and apply it with other sources. past history, and basically my COMMON SENSE.
Click to expand...


You have to read between the lines not apply commonsense 
watch

Glenn Beck is only using his common sense something some people lack.  He gives food for the mind to think about, and to research yourself to come to your own conclusions.  To say anyone follows everything anyone says lock step and barrel is just lame. I take what Glenn states, reports, or suggest and apply it with other sources. past history, and basically my COMMON SENSE.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

Mr.Fitnah said:


> Terry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great Idea.   I will watch the clips later and try and give you some stuff to comment on...if i think i see him "exxagerating" or "being dishonest"  i'll post up what i see and you can tell me your view.
> 
> Maybe we can teach each other, and even some of the forum lemmings, something about honest discorse.
> 
> Kudos to you Fitnah
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glenn Beck is only using his common sense something some people lack.  He gives food for the mind to think about, and to research yourself to come to your own conclusions.  To say anyone follows everything anyone says lock step and barrel is just lame.  I take what Glenn states, reports, or suggest and apply it with other sources. past history, and basically my COMMON SENSE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have to read between the lines not apply commonsense
> watch
> 
> Glenn Beck is only using his common sense something some people lack.  He gives food for the mind to think about, and to research yourself to come to your own conclusions.  To say anyone follows everything anyone says lock step and barrel is just lame. I take what Glenn states, reports, or suggest and apply it with other sources. past history, and basically my COMMON SENSE.
Click to expand...


Hey i dont think he is a racist loser


----------



## Terry

Yeah I am well aware of how some lack integrity


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

I did get to watch the first clip....nothing so over the top without a preface to it that I need to comment.  

Sure he goes a little wild, but its understandable in the context he is creating around his comments.

I see the "debt clock" segment.....that may indeed drive me to violence, but not because of Beck, because of the actual amount of wealth we are losing as a nation through interest on that debt.   I find that to be treasonous by our elected officials, that being them thinking its cool to borrow money from other nations so that our wealth is reduced through interest payments.


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

Seems this thread is invisible to  the  most vocal of Becks critics.
reminds me of another thread.


----------



## Zona

Mr. Fitnah, thanks for posting all that.  I forgot why I hated that idiot so much.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NF4PbqJsRH4]YouTube - Glenn Beck LOSES IT (Radio Show Freak-Out)[/ame]

I love this one...Beck says Obama is very white, yet recently he said Obama hates whites..?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n0tgvWxC_6A&feature=related]YouTube - Glenn Beck Admits That He Is A Racist[/ame]

one of my favs...Beck who lied.  Then he came on the second day, and backed up his lie.  Funny stuff.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X8KuqOSaCws]YouTube - Glenn Beck Caught Lying[/ame]


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

Zona said:


> Mr. Fitnah, thanks for posting all that.  I forgot why I hated that idiot so much.


Sorry you have failed to understand the point of the thread.
The purpose is  for you to identify  in the complete broadcast  the idiocy and lies you find in the broadcast, not creatively edited clip.
 This is an  entire show.
 Im sure you can find the offending traits.
Please  make note of the time of the offending remarks for all to see.


----------



## veritas

Beck's pretty lame. I answered avatar's OP and then neglected to notice it was all Glenn Beck questions. The first question asserts that Medicare is an unfunded liability to the tune of $100T. Which is off by a substantial order of magnitude.......what we call: not even in the ballpark. Doesn't he have fact checkers?

I won't be watching his show. I think there's something in the Geneva Convention about not being forced to do so.


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

veritas said:


> Beck's pretty lame. I answered avatar's OP and then neglected to notice it was all Glenn Beck questions. The first question asserts that Medicare is an unfunded liability to the tune of $100T. Which is off by a substantial order of magnitude.......what we call: not even in the ballpark. Doesn't he have fact checkers?
> 
> I won't be watching his show. I think there's something in the Geneva Convention about not being forced to do so.


 I believe you misheard. Please document the time and video you are referring to
U.S. National Debt Clock : Real Time


----------



## veritas

It was a link to text, I didn't _hear_ anything.


Glenn Beck - Current Events & Politics - Glenn Beck: Reasonable questions for unreasonable times


oh, and attenuated means: weakened or diminished.......JFYI.


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

As in narrowed 
attenuate - Definition from the Merriam-Webster Online Dictionary


----------



## veritas

Not really.......it means weakened...so narrow, in the sense of the way you are using it means it has less ........not that it is restricted to input, as is your intention. You are not attempting to diminish, but specify.


----------



## Kalam

He's correct; it doesn't really make sense in that context. Then again, most of what you say doesn't make sense in any context, so "attenuate" away, Fitnuts.


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

veritas said:


> Not really.......it means weakened...so narrow, in the sense of the way you are using it means it has less ........not that it is restricted to input, as is your intention. You are not attempting to diminish, but specify.


What do you  judge the  unfunded debt to be based on the debt clock?

Never the least the intention is to narrow the focus to exclude randomly edited clips and  make a fair judgement of complete episodes .
If you have no interest in participating in a meaningful way, good day if so, proceed.


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

Yesterdays show seemed a little to  hard to pick apart so  here is todays show.
Part 1
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9FLM0AzWXJo]YouTube - CZAR WARS 1[/ame]
Part 2
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uDJSZ4MOrp0]YouTube - CZAR WARS 2[/ame]
Part 3
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GnQmMiN3g2A]YouTube - CZAR WARS 3[/ame]
Part 4
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kX8dPofcwcE]YouTube - CZAR WARS 4[/ame]
Part 5
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DuK5XP1QZno]YouTube - CZAR WARS 5[/ame]
Part 6
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XUr3ifWpJ9k]YouTube - CZAR WARS 6[/ame]


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

As before, please watch the  clips and document according to the timeline  where the offenses happen.


----------



## veritas

Mr.Fitnah said:


> veritas said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not really.......it means weakened...so narrow, in the sense of the way you are using it means it has less ........not that it is restricted to input, as is your intention. You are not attempting to diminish, but specify.
> 
> 
> 
> What do you  judge the  unfunded debt to be based on the debt clock?
> 
> Never the least the intention is to narrow the focus to exclude randomly edited clips and  make a fair judgement of complete episodes .
> If you have no interest in participating in a meaningful way, good day if so, proceed.
Click to expand...




> Our unfunded liability for Social Security, Medicare and Medicaid is close to $100 trillion. Is there any way to pay for these programs without bankrupting America?



That is Beck's written assertion to which I was referring.^

I see he has added more "reasonable questions" since that was at the top of the list [earlier today]. It has nothing to do with a debt clock or unfunded debt. It is a specific statement that is so egregiously incorrect so as to be ridiculous and it hasn't been corrected. In my estimation the statement is so absurd, and that it has been repeated here, and undoubtedly elsewhere without question or correction, not even by Beck or anyone else, that no one can take Beck or his followers seriously. IOW, until something like this is cleared up, corrected, retracted, and fully accounted for, there's no point in listening to anything else he has to say.

He's either lazy, incompetent or a liar or all three.


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

AS I asked since you assert he is incorrect in  his estimation of the unfunded  debt attributed  to SS MC MA ,And as  he was reading off the national debt clock what in your estimation is the actual  unfunded debt for those programs ?

http://www.usdebtclock.org/

Convince me.


----------



## veritas

Convince you?

Read your own debt clock, the *entire* debt is under 12T.


Is that convincing enough?

I am convinced you can't think for yourself.


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

Social Security versus Medicare.  Politi cians and the media focus on Social Security's financial health, but Medicare's future liabilities are far more ominous, at more than $89 trillion. Medicare's total unfunded liability is more than five times larger than that of Social Security.   In fact, the new Medicare prescription drug benefit enacted in 2006 (Part D) alone adds some $17 trillion to the projected Medicare shortfall - an amount greater than all of Social Security's unfunded obligations. 

Social Security and Medicare Projections:*2009 - Brief Analysis #662

I see you are a little confused over the terms .No biggy.
The unfunded debt is debts that  are  promised  in the future  that have no funding  in the budget, The will be paid by fiat money , borrowed fiat money  that will further increase the national debt.

_Bottom line: Taxpayers are now on the hook for a record $59.1 trillion in liabilities, a 2.3% increase from 2006. That amount is equal to $516,348 for every U.S. household. By comparison, U.S. households owe an average of $112,043 for mortgages, car loans, credit cards and all other debt combined.

Taxpayers on the hook for $59 trillion
*Updated 5/29/2007 8:33 *AM_
Taxpayers on the hook for $59 trillion - USATODAY.com


----------



## PixieStix

veritas said:


> Convince you?
> 
> Read your own debt clock, the *entire* debt is under 12T.
> 
> 
> Is that convincing enough?
> 
> I am convinced you can't think for yourself.


 
I am now absolutely conviced that Obama has driven his followers insane


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

veritas said:


> Mr.Fitnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> veritas said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not really.......it means weakened...so narrow, in the sense of the way you are using it means it has less ........not that it is restricted to input, as is your intention. You are not attempting to diminish, but specify.
> 
> 
> 
> What do you  judge the  unfunded debt to be based on the debt clock?
> 
> Never the least the intention is to narrow the focus to exclude randomly edited clips and  make a fair judgement of complete episodes .
> If you have no interest in participating in a meaningful way, good day if so, proceed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our unfunded liability for Social Security, Medicare and Medicaid is close to $100 trillion. Is there any way to pay for these programs without bankrupting America?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is Beck's written assertion to which I was referring.^
> 
> I see he has added more "reasonable questions" since that was at the top of the list [earlier today]. It has nothing to do with a debt clock or unfunded debt. *It is a specific statement that is so egregiously incorrect so as to be ridiculous and it hasn't been corrected.* In my estimation the statement is so absurd, and that it has been repeated here, and undoubtedly elsewhere without question or correction, not even by Beck or anyone else, that no one can take Beck or his followers seriously. IOW,* until something like this is cleared up, corrected, retracted, and fully accounted for, there's no point in listening to anything else he has to say.*
> 
> He's either lazy, incompetent or a liar or all three.
Click to expand...

Has that been cleared up enough for you?
http://www.usmessageboard.com/1455176-post56.html
Are you willing to listen now ?

I guess he bugged out.

"If a nation expects to be ignorant and free ... it expects what never was and never will be."
TJ


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

PixieStix said:


> veritas said:
> 
> 
> 
> Convince you?
> 
> Read your own debt clock, the *entire* debt is under 12T.
> 
> 
> Is that convincing enough?
> 
> I am convinced you can't think for yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am now absolutely conviced that Obama has driven his followers insane
Click to expand...

Now that  is  just not nice, we are trying to have a civil chat here  and we are going to stay on topic.


----------



## PixieStix

Mr.Fitnah said:


> Yesterdays show seemed a little to hard to pick apart so here is todays show.
> Part 1
> YouTube - CZAR WARS 1
> Part 2
> YouTube - CZAR WARS 2
> Part 3
> YouTube - CZAR WARS 3
> Part 4
> YouTube - CZAR WARS 4
> Part 5
> YouTube - CZAR WARS 5
> Part 6
> YouTube - CZAR WARS 6


 
Do any Obamatrons have any questions?


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

PixieStix said:


> Mr.Fitnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yesterdays show seemed a little to hard to pick apart so here is todays show.
> Part 1
> YouTube - CZAR WARS 1
> Part 2
> YouTube - CZAR WARS 2
> Part 3
> YouTube - CZAR WARS 3
> Part 4
> YouTube - CZAR WARS 4
> Part 5
> YouTube - CZAR WARS 5
> Part 6
> YouTube - CZAR WARS 6
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do any Obamatrons have any questions?
Click to expand...

Do they have any problem with the questions Beck is asking?


----------



## PixieStix

Mr.Fitnah said:


> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr.Fitnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yesterdays show seemed a little to hard to pick apart so here is todays show.
> Part 1
> YouTube - CZAR WARS 1
> Part 2
> YouTube - CZAR WARS 2
> Part 3
> YouTube - CZAR WARS 3
> Part 4
> YouTube - CZAR WARS 4
> Part 5
> YouTube - CZAR WARS 5
> Part 6
> YouTube - CZAR WARS 6
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do any Obamatrons have any questions?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do they have any problem with the questions Beck is asking?
Click to expand...

 

They do, because they know the answers, are as bad as if not worse than the questions that must be asked

No, they are too stupid to realize they will burn too


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

Mr.Fitnah said:


> As before, please watch the  clips and document according to the timeline  where the offenses happen.



http://www.usmessageboard.com/1455009-post51.html


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

del said:


> no, i'm too intelligent to waste time on glen beck.


Well thats a reasonable excuse.
Wonder what others are using?


----------



## Zoom-boing

I haven't had a chance to see any of this yet.  (College kid returned to college today; been busy w/that).  I'll watch tomorrow though.

Thanks for the heads up and for starting this thread, Mr. F.


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

I was hoping the Beck bashers would be  more willing to prove their point about becks idiocy .


----------



## Zoom-boing

They can't bash him on what he says because he's so often right; they can only bash him on his 'craziness'.   Once you remove that standard fallback they have nothing to say.  You're demanding substance and specifics from the left on their criticism of Beck . . . . funny, all I hear are crickets chirping.


----------



## American Horse

Mr.Fitnah said:


> I was hoping the Beck bashers would be  more willing to prove their point about becks idiocy .



It would be great to see the list of Beck's questions in print form?

As for the debt clock, we are almost immune to  doomsday clocks.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

I watched it all fitnah.   

I have no issues.


----------



## Terry

American Horse said:


> Mr.Fitnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was hoping the Beck bashers would be  more willing to prove their point about becks idiocy .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It would be great to see the list of Beck's questions in print form?
> 
> As for the debt clock, we are almost immune to  doomsday clocks.
Click to expand...

 Who is "surrounding" the President in the White House?    

  - Do any of the President's advisers have criminal records?    

  - Are the President's advisers working to better the country or their own ideals?    

  - Who are the anti-capitalists in Washington?    

  - What roles do they have in crafting bills?    

  - What was "STORM"? What happened to the founders, where are they now?    

  - What qualifications must one have to be a Presidential adviser?    

  - What is the difference between a community organizer and a community activist?    

  - Do the czars have power?    

  - Should a communist have the ear of the President of the United States?    

  - What role did the Apollo Alliance play in crafting bills?    

  - Does the President know the co-founder of the Weather Underground is a board member of the Apollo Alliance?    

  - How many people in the administration are connected to the movement for a democratic society?    

  - What role does George Soros play... CONSTITUTIONALLY?* 

   ----      
*  Monday, August 24, 2009
 - Our unfunded liability for Social Security, Medicare and Medicaid is close to $100 trillion. Is there any way to pay for these programs without bankrupting America? 

 - We are in so much debt, why spend more borrowed money on cap-and-trade and healthcare programs before we stop the flow of red-ink? 

 - The stimulus package funneled billions of dollars to ACORN. How does giving billions of dollars to ACORN stimulate the economy? 

 - If it was so important for congress to pass the stimulus bill before they even had time to read it why has only a fraction of the stimulus money been spent 6 months later? 

 - Bush said he had to abandon free market principles in order to save     them, how exactly does that work?  

 - Why won&#8217;t members of Congress read the bills before they vote on them?  

 - Why are citizens mocked and laughed at when they ask their congressman     to read the bills before they vote on them?  

 - Was the cash-for-clunkers program meant to save the earth or the     economy? Did it accomplish either?  

 - How did Van Jones, a self-proclaimed communist become a special advisor     to the president?  

 - Did President Obama know of Van Jones&#8217; radical political beliefs when he     named him special advisor?  

 - The Apollo Alliance claimed credit for writing the stimulus bill&#8212;why was this group allowed to write any portion of this bill? 

 - If politicians aren&#8217;t writing the bills and aren&#8217;t reading the bills, do they have any idea what these 1000 page plus bills actually impose on the American people? 

 - If the &#8216;public option&#8217; health care plan is so good why won&#8217;t politicians     agree to have that as their plan?  

 - If town hall meetings are intended for the politicians to learn what&#8217;s on our mind&#8212;why do they spend so much time talking instead of listening? 

 - Politicians are refusing to attend town hall meetings complaining, without evidence, that they are scripted. Does that mean we shouldn&#8217;t come out and vote for you since every campaign stop, baby kiss and speech you give is scripted? 

 - Why would you want to overwhelm the system?  

 - Is using the economic crises to rush legislation through congress what Rahm Emanuel meant when he talked about "not letting a crises go to waste"? 

 - What are the czars paid? What is the budget for their staffs/offices?

http://www.glennbeck.com/content/articles/article/198/29631/?ck=1


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

Thanks Terry .Funny thread Huh?
Horse, those are the real doomsday clocks.
We ignore them  and let those who run them at our own peril.
Time is short


----------



## American Horse

Mr.Fitnah said:


> Thanks Terry .Funny thread Huh?
> Horse, those are the real doomsday clocks.
> We ignore them  and let those who run them at our own peril.
> Time is short



What's funny as well is that those who mercillessly ridiculed President Bush for having no CURIOSITY aren't the least bit CURIOUS about the answers to these critical questions.  But maybe they'll come around.  Their silence is telling us something.


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

As I was forwarding those question to the president I was griped with sudden fear of reprisal .


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

Another day another chance for those who rail against beck as an idiot and a liar to  prove it by the numbers , just point out the  time of the lie on the video for all to see.
Day 3

Part 1
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FUtwLABBLmE]YouTube - Rush Beck FCC diversity "czar" Mark Lloyd 1[/ame]
Part  2
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7I9lO3p0lIs]YouTube - Rush Beck FCC diversity "czar" Mark Lloyd 2[/ame]
Part  3
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3JVj82C8EQM]YouTube - Rush Beck FCC diversity "czar" Mark Lloyd 3[/ame]
Part  4
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5WdrpzeOPEw]YouTube - Rush Beck FCC diversity "czar" Mark Lloyd 4[/ame]
Part  5
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0L-cSK9u-Ek]YouTube - Rush Beck FCC diversity "czar" Mark Lloyd 5[/ame]


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

As before, please watch the clips and note according to the timeline where the offenses happen.
Post  the documentation beck is lying or idiotic,
Please have your facts ready  and make sure they are facts, not ignorance on your part like the other folks .You saw how embarrassing it was for them.

Ready Go!


----------



## ba1614

Mr.Fitnah said:


> I was hoping the Beck bashers would be  more willing to prove their point about becks idiocy .



The silence is deafening when you limit the scope to facts, and what he actually says, isn't it?


----------



## Lonestar_logic

What I find interesting, but not surprising, is that none of the left wing idiots can argue the facts Beck presented. The only thing they CAN do is attack Beck.  So I reckon it can be assumed that the facts Beck presented are irrefutable.


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

Lonestar_logic said:


> What I find interesting, but not surprising, is that none of the left wing idiots can argue the facts Beck presented. The only thing they CAN do is attack Beck.  So I reckon it can be assumed that the facts Beck presented are irrefutable.


I think it is more along the lines of Martians and
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ieLTXyti9JI]YouTube - Slim Whitman - Indian Love Call[/ame]


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

Americas crickets have come home to roost.


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

Part 1 Obamas new shirts, Dont know  what color they will be.
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IhslBXCx70U]YouTube - Obama Civilian Security :Obamas New Shirts 1[/ame]
Part 2 Obamas new shirts, Dont know  what color they will be.
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Abaj1EUBtOI]YouTube - Obama Civilian Security :Obamas New Shirts 2[/ame]
Part 3 Obamas new shirts, Dont know  what color they will be.
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C9qWkyuAjGE]YouTube - Obama Civilian Security :Obamas New Shirts 3[/ame]
Part 4 Obamas new shirts, Dont know  what color they will be.
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HNQ1jDjrxzc]YouTube - Obama Civilian Security :Obamas New Shirts 4[/ame]
Part 5 Obamas new shirts, Dont know  what color they will be.
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lhxs7WYlXtE]YouTube - Obama Civilian Security :Obamas New Shirts 5[/ame]

Another day another chance for becks detractors to make their case.


----------



## eagleseven

It seems Beck has some legitimate beef with the Obama Administration, as do I.

While his style is bombastic and mellodramatic, and he tends to lose focus at times, he is bringing up serious issues with the Obama Administration that deserve talking about.



If the liberals on this forum and on MSNBC are so fond of "Starting a Discussion," why do they attack him personally, rather than defeat his points? I'd like to see a Beck vs. Olbermann moderated debate.

Calling your opponent a "crazy moron" never worked back in debate club...


...and it seem there are plenty of blue-dog Democrats and liberals who are guests on his show, with similar concerns. Perhaps opposition to Obama's transformation of America is bi-partisan?


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

Change you can believe in.
I guess  the rules of debate is one of those changes.


----------



## JW Frogen

eagleseven said:


> Calling your opponent a "crazy moron" never worked back in debate club...



I always found in the debate club when I opened my argument with "Hello, I am a crazy moron" I lulled my opponent into a sense of complacency and then you spring the trap.

Well, I could not spring the trap because I was simply being true but if you are false it works.


----------



## eagleseven

JW Frogen said:


> eagleseven said:
> 
> 
> 
> Calling your opponent a "crazy moron" never worked back in debate club...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I always found in the debate club when I opened my argument with "Hello, I am a crazy moron" I lulled my opponent into a sense of complacency and then you spring the trap.
> 
> Well, I could not spring the trap because I was simply being true but if you are false it works.
Click to expand...




Clever!


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

JW Frogen said:


> eagleseven said:
> 
> 
> 
> Calling your opponent a "crazy moron" never worked back in debate club...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I always found in the debate club when I opened my argument with "Hello, I am a crazy moron" I lulled my opponent into a sense of complacency and then you spring the trap.
> 
> Well, I could not spring the trap because I was simply being true but if you are false it works.
Click to expand...


Deep Thoughts by Jack Handey


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

Nothing?
Im shocked ...SHocked I tell you!


----------



## Polk

Mr.Fitnah said:


> Nothing?
> Im shocked ...SHocked I tell you!



What is there to say? Beck snips a quote and runs into another crazy conspiracy theory.


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

Polk said:


> Mr.Fitnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing?
> Im shocked ...SHocked I tell you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is there to say? Beck snips a quote and runs into another crazy conspiracy theory.
Click to expand...


Well this is the thread to prove your assertion.
Please note the video and time  the offense occurs.


----------



## Polk

Mr.Fitnah said:


> Polk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr.Fitnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing?
> Im shocked ...SHocked I tell you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is there to say? Beck snips a quote and runs into another crazy conspiracy theory.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well this is the thread to prove your assertion.
> Please note the video and time  the offense occurs.
Click to expand...


I watched the first video and that was enough. For starters, his claims that visiting cars.gov means the government owns your computer is utter bullshit. As for the clip from the speech he's harping on, that was a snippet from a campaign speech where Obama was talking about expanding national service programs, including have teens do volunteer work to graduate high school. How ominous.


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

Polk said:


> Mr.Fitnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polk said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is there to say? Beck snips a quote and runs into another crazy conspiracy theory.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well this is the thread to prove your assertion.
> Please note the video and time  the offense occurs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I watched the first video and that was enough. For starters, his claims that visiting cars.gov means the government owns your computer is utter bullshit. As for the clip from the speech he's harping on, that was a snippet from a campaign speech where Obama was talking about expanding national service programs, including have teens do volunteer work to graduate high school. How ominous.
Click to expand...

Fail
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tt2yGzHfy7s&feature=related]YouTube - Obama Civilian Security[/ame]


----------



## Polk

It would help if you watched the whole thing instead of snipping out a very small segment.


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

The irony ,I watched it live.
Not much for connection the dots, Ok


----------



## Terry

I had many of these questions during the campaign and was very pissed that nobody else seemed to be asking them like now.  When Obama said "Change" I knew that meant something other then what the sheep were thinking.  When he mentioned a civilian military, I knew but it seemed Obama was given a pass on this.  

It looks like people are still giving him a pass! The silence from the R party on these questions makes me think they are spineless hacks they will not get my vote.


----------



## Zoom-boing

I find it incredible that no one has the moxie to come in here and discuss the issues that Beck is presenting.   

Am I too conclude that they agree with him?


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

I  will give them the  benefit of the doubt that they are more than likely  ignorant .


----------



## Terry

Mr. Fitnah,

I just wanted to say thank you for posting these vids.  I've included all the links to all vids in one email that I'm sending out to everyone I know and hopefully they will do the same. 

I just hope they are not deleted from youtube before they are watched.

Even if you do not like Glenn Beck personally he has questions that do need some answers.  They are not extreme questions, they are questions that any person with common sense would ask given what has been coming out of this Administration. 

Ter


----------



## midcan5

First Beck is a complete moron, saying that is not relevant is off base. Listen to him and if you can make the connections he makes, you are as dumb as he is. Conspiracy thinkers are not really good judges of commonsense. 

Making yourself a victim or spreading nonsense about backroom plans for a police state are for the dumb and completely uneducated. Anyone who lives in the real world knows you can't get 2 people to agree on anything, getting the whole party to agree is impossible. 

1906! William James! Did he really say that? The NBC Universal store is a store, it is a business they operate in America and sell whatever they think will sell. No collusion conspiracy there.

Can you seriously listen to this piece and consider the man balanced. 'Muscle' 'attacking' 'information changes' huh? 'Socialist indoctrination' come on, this is plain stupid and calling it something else defies the definition of stupid. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LKy3F6I-QII]YouTube - Glenn Beck on Bill O'Reilly[/ame]

Good to see others see him as I and many others do, and *listen carefully *if you believe Beck. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MazHDsuBWaA]YouTube - Why Does Glenn Beck Hate America?[/ame]

Clinton elected January 20, 1993 / Oklahoma City April 19, 1995

"Civilized society is perpetually menaced with disintegration through this primary hostility of men towards one another." Sigmund Freud


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

I have posted 4 days of complete shows , These are the sample we are using , not creatively edited out of context clips, please use the videos provided  and note the time  the offenses  occur according to the time line .
thanks


----------



## ScreamingEagle

midcan5 said:


> First Beck is a complete moron, saying that is not relevant is off base. Listen to him and if you can make the connections he makes, you are as dumb as he is. Conspiracy thinkers are not really good judges of commonsense.
> 
> Making yourself a victim or spreading nonsense about backroom plans for a police state are for the dumb and completely uneducated. Anyone who lives in the real world knows you can't get 2 people to agree on anything, getting the whole party to agree is impossible.
> 
> 1906! William James! Did he really say that? The NBC Universal store is a store, it is a business they operate in America and sell whatever they think will sell. No collusion conspiracy there.
> 
> Can you seriously listen to this piece and consider the man balanced. 'Muscle' 'attacking' 'information changes' huh? 'Socialist indoctrination' come on, this is plain stupid and calling it something else defies the definition of stupid.
> 
> YouTube - Glenn Beck on Bill O'Reilly
> 
> Good to see others see him as I and many others do, and *listen carefully *if you believe Beck.
> 
> YouTube - Why Does Glenn Beck Hate America?
> 
> Clinton elected January 20, 1993 / Oklahoma City April 19, 1995
> 
> "Civilized society is perpetually menaced with disintegration through this primary hostility of men towards one another." Sigmund Freud



LOLOLOLOL  

It's obvious you libs....who are always touchy-feely.....cannot DEAL with a touchy-feely conservative....

...listen carefully to what?  all your guy had to say was.....


----------



## Truthmatters

Give us a transcript so we dont have to watch this loon on camera


----------



## Vast LWC

Mr.Fitnah said:


> Watch tonight and by the numbers, show where he is lying distorting  or idiotic.
> I will  be posting the video of the entire show tonight.
> Watch it live and be ready to call the time on the video and provide your evidence.
> This is an open book test.



Starting at the beginning:


Beck quotes Thomas Jefferson, who would turn over in his grave if he knew Beck was quoting him to protect a Corporate Oligarchist agenda.  Jefferson hated corporations, and thought they were one of the most evil entities in existence.

What "might" be happening in Washington.  Providing an out for himself just in case any of his data or implications are complete BS.  How convenient.

Why is only Glenn Beck saying these things, and no-one else?  Because he's insane.

What does Beck have to gain?  Ratings, ratings, ratings.  As FoxNews viewers love to point out, the crazier he gets, the more his ratings go up.

America is "Burning down to the ground", "Unreasonable Times"? ...  Hyperbole used to create an atmopshpere of urgency.

"Nobody's even reading the bill." - is there some data to back up this insane claim?  Beck shows a statement by one member of congress, certainly not a general statement.

Beck claims that Obama's camp claims it's supporters are "Grass Roots" while claiming opposing points of view are "Astroturf".  Amusingly enough, this is *exactly *what FoxNews has been doing, in reverse for nearly a decade now.  He then goes on to say that opponents of Obama are the "Regular Americans", implying that Obama supporters are not.

Beck asks "who's writing the bills" as if there is some secret "illuminati-like" organization telling congress what to do. 

"Czars" are a post that was started during the Reagan administration.  Beck acts like they're an Obama idea.

Beck implies that Global Warming doesn't exist or if it does, there's nothing we can do about it.

Beck says specifically "People used to say we can spend ourselves out of debt, it was true then, but not now". 
This one is really hypocritical.  He's stating that it was OK to spend when Republicans were in office, but when Democrats are in office, it's not.

He then moves on to debt.

This is interesting, because almost all the debt he mentions happened under Republican administrations.  All the interest on the debt is due to Republican administrations.

He talks about projected Obama debt as if it's all happening this year, and then makes the outrageous claim that interest on the debt so far is 300 Trillion dollars.

This is where I stopped watching, I will continue now. (cont)


----------



## Truthmatters

Please a transcript guys.


----------



## Vast LWC

(cont)

Beck keeps stating the numbers on the board are "conservative" without showing any proof of either their accuracy or any projected inaccuracies that would back up the "conservative" claim.  And one again he doesn't mention that almost all of the existing debt happened during Republican administrations.

Medicare Fraud $38 Trillion?  Us Budget deficit 1 Quadrillion Dollars?  Where does he get ANY of these figures?  From that random "expert" he brought in?

"The Goal of producing this debt is to make the government more powerful than anything else".  That is the stated "motivation".  "To push out corporations and make the American people solely dependent on the government".  *"To Push out the other branches of government", *"If you look at the Czars... they are diminishing the powers of Congress".

*WHAT?  WTF are they talking about?  How does one even lead to the other?*

*So basically, the conclusion drawn, by Beck's "Expert" is that debt is being amassed by the federal government, so that Obama's executive branch can turn the country into a totalitarian state.*

I've never heard such a load of crap in my life.

Notice how Beck allows the "Expert" to tell us this "conclusion" so that he can technically remain blameless?


----------



## Vast LWC

The expert finishes with:

"If we diminish the power of *Corporate America*, if we diminish the power of Free Markets, this will all happen".

How telling.


----------



## Vast LWC

"America, do not allow any piece of legislation to pass."  Beck's own words.

Interesting turn of phrase.  Beck hopes to delay any legislation until the next election cycle, when he hopes Republicans will have a larger presence.

The next part is just ridiculous.

Beck clearly states that the current Obama administration is attempting to follow a plan put forward by two radical marxists in the sixties, *to turn the US into a marxist state through bankrupting the economy.*

So, first it's totalitarianism, now it's marxism, with no evidence to connect the dots at all so far, except for wild accusations and the barest minimum of trumped up cause and effect connection.

Honestly, I can't watch any more right now.  I'm thoroughly disgusted.

Beck is clearly a paranoid schizophrenic.


----------



## Vast LWC

Truthmatters said:


> Please a transcript guys.



Sorry, I figured a transcript had already been provided at some point, I was just responding to the OP.

Oh, and by their own admission, FoxNews transcripts are almost always editied and redacted after showtime.  Just saying.

And I'd like to say this about his conclusions about debt...

WHO HOLDS THE DEBT, AND THUS HOLDS THE POWER PROVIDED BY HOLDING SAID DEBT?

I'll give you a hint Glenn, it's not the Obama administration.


----------



## ScreamingEagle

Vast LWC said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please a transcript guys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, I figured a transcript had already been provided at some point, I was just responding to the OP.
> 
> Oh, and by their own admission, FoxNews transcripts are almost always editied and redacted after showtime.  Just saying.
> 
> And I'd like to say this about his conclusions about debt...
> 
> WHO HOLDS THE DEBT, AND THUS HOLDS THE POWER PROVIDED BY HOLDING SAID DEBT?
> 
> I'll give you a hint Glenn, it's not the Obama administration.
Click to expand...


You mean it's the _other _communists....?


----------



## eagleseven

Vast LWC said:


> [
> 
> WHO HOLDS THE DEBT, AND THUS HOLDS THE POWER PROVIDED BY HOLDING SAID DEBT?



So Mr. Obama is putting our collective future in the care of President Jintao?


Priceless 



How can you still support this President???


----------



## Terry

Beck sure does have all the lib's peg on tonight show. I loved the "Beatles" song "Revolution" being brought out by them.  Isn't it the progressives that hold John Lennon out as their poster boy?  I mean on another board there were threads upon threads hailing him as such.  Not sure about this board though. 

_But when you want money  
for people with minds that hate  
All I can tell is brother you have to wait  
Don't you know it's gonna be all right  
all right, all right  
Ah  

ah, ah, ah, ah, ah...  

You say you'll change the constitution  
Well, you know  
We all want to change your head  
You tell me it's the institution  
Well, you know  
You better free you mind instead  
But if you go carrying pictures of chairman Mao  
You ain't going to make it with anyone anyhow  
Don't you know it's gonna be all right_ 

I also loved how he posted up all his favorite Beck Bash words...LMAO


----------



## PixieStix

strollingbones said:


> ahh i never watch talking heads.


 
Obama is a talking head


----------



## Terry

PixieStix said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> ahh i never watch talking heads.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obama is a talking head
Click to expand...

He's also a bobble head:


----------



## PixieStix

Terry said:


> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> ahh i never watch talking heads.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obama is a talking head
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's also a bobble head:
Click to expand...

 
He is the doll for the left, that talks on behalf of, and accepts whatever his advisors tells him. He is a talking head who has no idea what he is doing, on the other hand, those advising him and those who are actually pulling the strings do indeed, know exactly what they are doing


----------



## PixieStix

Mr.Fitnah said:


> Part 2
> YouTube - Beck open book test 2


 
Isn't it mathematically impossible to tax our way out of this debt?

Someone please telll me

What is the motivation to spend us into oblivion? The question of the century. Could it be that is the best and the fastest way to destroy America as the worlds superpower?


----------



## PixieStix

Who is Van Jones?

Who is Mark Loyd?

Liberals answer those two questions first, and then try to be honest with yourselves and post your findings here.

It would be much appreciated if you would simply be as open minded and as honest as you claim to be 

We will be more than civil with you, if you are honest, and stop with the name calling. The hyperbole is getting old and quite dry.

Please do you and your future a favor, and ask yourselves the tough questions

Maybe the 12 step program would help you to get off the obamacidal ways


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

Truthmatters said:


> Give us a transcript so we dont have to watch this loon on camera



No.


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

Vast LWC said:


> Mr.Fitnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Watch tonight and by the numbers, show where he is lying distorting  or idiotic.
> I will  be posting the video of the entire show tonight.
> Watch it live and be ready to call the time on the video and provide your evidence.
> This is an open book test.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Starting at the beginning:
> 
> 
> Beck quotes Thomas Jefferson, who would turn over in his grave if he knew Beck was quoting him to protect a Corporate Oligarchist agenda.  Jefferson hated corporations, and thought they were one of the most evil entities in existence.
> 
> What "might" be happening in Washington.  Providing an out for himself just in case any of his data or implications are complete BS.  How convenient.
> 
> Why is only Glenn Beck saying these things, and no-one else?  Because he's insane.
> 
> What does Beck have to gain?  Ratings, ratings, ratings.  As FoxNews viewers love to point out, the crazier he gets, the more his ratings go up.
> 
> America is "Burning down to the ground", "Unreasonable Times"? ...  Hyperbole used to create an atmopshpere of urgency.
> 
> "Nobody's even reading the bill." - is there some data to back up this insane claim?  Beck shows a statement by one member of congress, certainly not a general statement.
> 
> Beck claims that Obama's camp claims it's supporters are "Grass Roots" while claiming opposing points of view are "Astroturf".  Amusingly enough, this is *exactly *what FoxNews has been doing, in reverse for nearly a decade now.  He then goes on to say that opponents of Obama are the "Regular Americans", implying that Obama supporters are not.
> 
> Beck asks "who's writing the bills" as if there is some secret "illuminati-like" organization telling congress what to do.
> 
> "Czars" are a post that was started during the Reagan administration.  Beck acts like they're an Obama idea.
> 
> Beck implies that Global Warming doesn't exist or if it does, there's nothing we can do about it.
> 
> Beck says specifically "People used to say we can spend ourselves out of debt, it was true then, but not now".
> This one is really hypocritical.  He's stating that it was OK to spend when Republicans were in office, but when Democrats are in office, it's not.
> 
> He then moves on to debt.
> 
> This is interesting, because almost all the debt he mentions happened under Republican administrations.  All the interest on the debt is due to Republican administrations.
> 
> He talks about projected Obama debt as if it's all happening this year, and then makes the outrageous claim that interest on the debt so far is 300 Trillion dollars.
> 
> This is where I stopped watching, I will continue now. (cont)
Click to expand...

The rules are you make note of  the specific time on the video.
Your posts will be ignore until you post  with the required information.
A list of things  you find annoying about beck  does not suffice 
Prove he is lying and I m talking about lying about something of substantive, not making a joke about something .


----------



## veritas

Ok I watched the "Oligarhy" clip. That was just pretty lame all around. Can't really debate it except his word game didn't work out.......because Oligarhy is not a word, and all the words he uses to try to make a point were just random BS.

Then I watched the Americorps segment. The Heritage Foundation guy said next to nothing, he was trying to be scary and posit that having people do things in a community setting is scary. The other guy was just outright out of his fucking mind, talking about the Fedajin and taking people out in a critical window..........

I was in the Civil Air Patrol which is a whole lot scarier than Meals on Wheels, and that's a civilian defense type of thing that handles real disasters and plane crashes inter alia and we wore actual Air Force uniforms omgz~~!!!!!

It might be useful to have these sorts of organizations to do things like help people in hurricanes, mudslides, forest fires and floods and earthquakes and urban renewal and visiting old people and yada yada, it's not that scary at all.

I think Beck is a total fucking wackjob. And if you listen to him on a regular basis, then ya'll must be too.


----------



## JW Frogen

veritas said:


> I was in the Civil Air Patrol .



Does that come before or after Webelo?


----------



## veritas

You have to be at least 12.


----------



## midcan5

The various 'lefties' on the broad have answered the initial challenge and yet the wingnuts can only do ad hominems and ask you to listen again and again. It is a hoped for indoctrination by repetition. They are so naive they feel hidden in Beck's stupidity is some truth, not because there is a truth there, but because they don't like Obama so they see the imaginary. It is similar to those who still think 911 was an inside job. You simply can't convince a person who thinks a bogeyman is in the closet is not, even if you open the door.

The curious thing about this paranoia on the right is that they didn't see it in the last administration. When Bush said, "Imagine those 19 hijackers with other weapons, and other plans, this time armed by Saddam Hussein. It would take just one vial, one canister, one crate slipped into this country to bring a day of horror like none we have ever known...." they didn't raise any questions - they followed and obeyed. But do you notice in Bush's words the same insanity Beck uses, imagination. Beck will always qualify his paranoid stupidity, but he will say it just to place fear in the minds of the impressible. 


"All propaganda must be so popular and on such an intellectual level, that even the most stupid of those toward whom it is directed will understand it... Through clever and constant application of propaganda, people can be made to see paradise as hell, and also the other way around, to consider the most wretched sort of life as paradise." Adolf Hitler


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

midcan5 said:


> The various 'lefties' on the broad have answered the initial challenge


Fail.
The structure of this thread is watch the video make note of the offending lies  according to the time count on the video and bring proof they are lies.

None have even attempted beyond the first one to get close to anything other than the normal list of annoying traits .

*The structure of this thread is watch the video make note of the offending lies  according to the time count on the video and bring proof they are lies.

The structure of this thread is watch the video make note of the offending lies  according to the time count on the video and bring proof they are lies.
*


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DAJitoeVHPQ]YouTube - 111[/ame]

Day 1
-  Can we survive this debt? If yes, how?
-  Why the rush on health care reform, cap-and-trade?
-  Who is writing these bills?
-  Will Washington read and understand the bills?
-  Why are you called "grassroots" if you are for, but "Astroturf" if you are against?
-  Our unfunded liabilities for Social Security, Medicare and Medicaid is close to $100 trillion. Is there any way to pay for these programs without bankrupting America?
-  We are in so much debt, why spend more borrowed money on cap-and-trade and health care programs before we stop the flow of red ink?
-  The stimulus package funneled billions of dollars to ACORN: How does giving billions of dollars to ACORN stimulate the economy?
-  If it was so important for Congress to pass the stimulus bill before they even had time to read it, why has only a fraction of the stimulus money been spent six months later?
-  Former President Bush said he had to abandon free market principles in order to save them; how exactly does that work?
-  Why wont member of Congress read the bills before they vote on them?
-  Why are citizens mocked and laughed at when they ask their congressman to read the bills before they vote on them?
-  Was the "cash for clunkers" program meant to save the Earth or the economy? Did it accomplish either?
-  How did Van Jones, a self-proclaimed communist, become a special adviser to the president?
-  Did President Obama know of Van Jones radical political beliefs when he named him special adviser?
-  The Apollo Alliance claimed credit for writing the stimulus bill; why was this group allowed to write any portion of this bill?
-  If politicians arent writing the bills and arent reading the bills, do they have any idea what these 1,000-page plus bills actually impose on the American people?
-  If the "public option" health care plan is so good, why wont politicians agree to have that as their plan?
-  If town hall meetings are intended for the politicians to learn whats on our mind, why do they spend so much time talking instead of listening?
-  Politicians are refusing to attend town hall meetings complaining, without evidence, that they are scripted. Does that mean we shouldnt come out and vote for you since every campaign stop, baby kiss and speech you give is scripted?
-  Why would you want to overwhelm the system?
-  Is using the economic crises to rush legislation through Congress what Rahm Emanuel meant when he talked about not letting a crisis go to waste?
-  What are the president's "czars" paid? What is the budget for their staffs/offices?


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qj5EgjOJapE]YouTube - The New Republic: America's future 2[/ame] 

Day 2
-  Who is "surrounding" the president in the White House?
-  Do any of the president's advisers have criminal records?
-  Are the president's advisers working to better the country or their own ideals?
-  Who are the anti-capitalists in Washington?
-  What role do they have in crafting bills?
-  What was "STORM"? What happened to the founders; where are they now?
-  What qualifications must one have to be a presidential adviser?
-  What is the difference between a community organizer and a community activist?
-  Do the "czars" have power?
-  Should a communist have the ear of the president of the United States?
-  What role did the Apollo Alliance play in crafting bills?
-  Does the president know the co-founder of the Weather Underground is a board member of the Apollo Alliance?
-  How many people in the administration are connected to the Movement for a Democratic Society?
-  What role does George Soros play... constitutionally?


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qCmntBAv1QE]YouTube - The New Republic: America's future 3[/ame]

Day 3
-  Why does the FCC have a diversity "czar"?
-  Who is Mark Lloyd and how does he plan to "balance" the airwaves?
-  Will he bring back the Fairness Doctrine or worse?
-  Cass Sunstein once said he wants to balance the Internet; is that next?
-  Will broadcasters who leave the airwaves be allowed to go to satellite or Internet without government regulation?
-  Is there any place (that has a mass audience) where the government wont regulate free speech?
-  Why does it seem every member of the Obama advisory team hates capitalism, unless those companies (like G.E.) are in bed with the administration?
If Lloyd has his way, stations who don't comply to the governments definition of the "public interest" will have to pay a massive fine  that helps support public broadcasting:
-  What will be the definition of "public interest"?
-  Who defines "public interest"?
-  Why should it be balanced? Because it's public airwaves? (Well, there are public roads that go by my house and I don't count how many Republicans and Democrats are driving on them)


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UMJCGfs3lu4]YouTube - The New Republic: America's future 4[/ame]

Day 4
-  Why do we need a civilian force?
-  Who is posing a threat to us?
-  Who will this "force" be made up of?
-  Who is the real enemy?
-  Does the president know of a coming event? If not, who builds an army against an unrecognized enemy?
-  Why won't the media get off their butts and look into these radicals in the White House? And into this civilian army?
------


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JaorOIW5zQE]YouTube - The New Republic: America's future 5[/ame]

Day 5

All week on radio and TV Glenn asked the tough questions -- because our republic is being transformed before our very eyes. The time for silent dissent has long passed, and now the hard questions need to be asked. Maybe there are perfectly logical explanations for Obama's 'Civilian National Security Force' he wants funded as well as the military. But what is it? Who are the radical Czars in the White House, and why are they there? Does the President actually listen to Communist ideas? Here is the ENTIRE RECAP of this weeks shows -- the monologues, the questions, the amazing interview with Rush Limbaugh and more. Please, read it and pass it around to all of your friends. These questions need to be asked and answered. Get started!


----------



## PixieStix

This is a great thread, deserving of some answers, let's ask the reasonable questions 

Are Mark Loyd and Van Jones the 2 most disturbing "czars" in the obama administration?

Is it looking like an oligarchy? 

Does Obama care about nothing but his popularity, is he being used as the talking head the deliverer of the "policies"?

Is the enemies of freedom advising the Whitehouse?

Why doesn't the press secretary feel the need to email and return the calls of the press?

Last but not least, Do sheep ask questions?


----------



## Zoom-boing

PixieStix said:


> This is a great thread, deserving of some answers, let's ask the reasonable questions
> 
> Are Mark Loyd and Van Jones the 2 most disturbing "czars" in the obama administration?
> 
> Is it looking like an oligarchy?
> 
> Does Obama care about nothing but his popularity, is he being used as the talking head the deliverer of the "policies"?
> 
> Is the enemies of freedom advising the Whitehouse?
> 
> Why doesn't the press secretary feel the need to email and return the calls of the press?
> 
> Last but not least, *Do sheep ask questions?*



Oo, oo pick me Mr. Kotter!!

That would be* NO*.


----------



## Ame®icano

Polk said:


> I watched the first video and that was enough. For starters, his claims that visiting cars.gov means the government owns your computer is utter bullshit.



Here is the image of the original cars.gov website. You don't have to believe me, just read what is written.





Click on the image to enlarge.




Polk said:


> As for the clip from the speech he's harping on, that was a snippet from a campaign speech where Obama was talking about expanding national service programs, including have teens do volunteer work to graduate high school. How ominous.



You may be right. But there is a ... but. We already have national service programs that are fairly funded. Do we really need civilian security forces that are trained and funded equally to our armed forces?


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

midcan5 said:


> Can you seriously listen to this piece and consider the man balanced. 'Muscle' 'attacking' 'information changes' huh? 'Socialist indoctrination' come on, this is plain stupid and calling it something else defies the definition of stupid.
> @Muscle
> @1:26 Orelly not beck says change in information , presumable referring to the prior interview with John Bolten the UN ambassador If you do not think information or facts change during war you are miseducated
> @3:18 socialist indoctrination, It is astonishing anyone would still  find this as incredible
> never the less, former radical  speaks on the issue
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3OALYNRY3Vw
> 
> YouTube - Glenn Beck on Bill O'Reilly


Thanks for posting this as well.
That you take issue with  the interview says more about you and your knowledge of history honesty  and integrity than you know.


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MazHDsuBWaA]YouTube - Why Does Glenn Beck Hate America?[/ame]

Clinton elected January 20, 1993 / Oklahoma City April 19, 1995

"Civilized society is perpetually menaced with disintegration through this primary hostility of men towards one another." Sigmund Freud[/QUOTE]
From the top and through  out  Beck is called a racsits  with no proof 
he is called derogatory names simply opinion 
@  : 40 The "host " states he never knows when Beck is joking this is not beck problem it is the "hosts"
Thanks for posting that . in the second video at about
@2:18 Beck has called for policies and principles to match , he is referring to both sides of the political isle,  the "hosts" asks a question suggesting   Beck polices  are the government policies  and offers no evidence that they are .
@ 2:45 on The host plays a clip where Beck makes a  statement that he equivocates ( an event that happens in virtually every verbal exchange or narrative) the hosts points the this as an unreasonable mode of communication that is so confusing as to be impossible to comprehend 
 @6:15 beck say unfortunately  shortly there after  the "host says where is the compassion?
The  entire clip is a testament to  the unhinged nature of bigotry 
@8:15 Beck asks a question of Kellison  that is reasonable that sends the "host" over the edge again .
The entire clip is salted with  one ad hominem after another and it is an example of refined stupidity on behalf of the" host"


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

I hope that post 130 wil give becks detractor on how to use this thread.
It was not nessacery for be to provide any "facts " to back up  what I objected to since the video provide prima fascia evidence of the "hosts" problem with B.D.S.


----------



## midcan5

Mr.Fitnah said:


> Can we survive this debt? If yes, how?
> -  Why the rush on health care reform, cap-and-trade?
> -  Who is writing these bills?
> -  Will Washington read and understand the bills?
> -  Why are you called "grassroots" if you are for, but "Astroturf" if you are against?
> -  Our unfunded liabilities for Social Security, Medicare and Medicaid is close to $100 trillion. Is there any way to pay for these programs without bankrupting America....



This why no one can take you guys seriously, every item there has an answer that you may not agree with but is explainable given the current American situation. If Beck discussed these matters intelligently that would be fine, but what he does is spin them into a grand conspiracy that makes no sense and is only anti the democratically elected administration of this nation. 

Here's a challenge for you blind followers, give us one example of a bad outcome from any of these items and allow us to answer. Not your reading of it but a specific trouble that requires a why. 

Second challenge, pick anything he writes and ask us to explain the whys to you. Pick what you see as truth in the above and then ask why.

PS there is no way in hell anyone has time or the desire to answer what amounts to complete nonsense. But answer the challenges above.


----------



## Ame®icano

By reading this thread I see that "left" is focused on Glen Beck rather then on issues, while "right" is demanding opposite. 

I already replied earlier in this thread and my question (about "civilian national security force") that did not get much attention. I have to agree that both sides have some valid points, but I still haven't seen answers based on facts, maybe because some questions are not completely clear.

To clear it up I had to research on my own and here is the result.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Df2p6867_pw]Barack Obama: Call to Service in Colorado Springs, CO[/ame]​
This speech is about 26 minutes long and the part I am referring to is on 15-17 minute mark.

Transcript:


> Today, AmeriCorps -- our nation's network of local, state, and national service programs -- has 75,000 slots. And I know firsthand the quality of these programs. My wife, Michelle, once left her job at a law firm and at City Hall to be a founding director of an AmeriCorps program in Chicago that trains young people for careers in public service. And these programs invest Americans in their communities and their country. They tap America's greatest resource -- our citizens.
> 
> And that's why as president, I will expand AmeriCorps to 250,000 slots and make that increased service a vehicle to meet national goals like providing health care and education, saving our planet and restoring our standing in the world, so that citizens see their efforts connected to a common purpose. People of all ages, stations, and skills will be asked to serve. Because when it comes to the challenges we face, the American people are not the problem -- they are the answer.
> 
> So we are going to send -- we're going to send more college graduates to teach and mentor our young people. We'll call on Americans to join an Energy Corps to conduct renewable energy and environmental cleanup projects in their neighborhoods all across the country. We will enlist our veterans to find jobs and support for other vets, to be there for our military families. And we're going to grow our Foreign Service, open consulates that have been shuttered, and double the size of the Peace Corps by 2011 to renew our diplomacy.
> 
> *We cannot continue to rely only on our military in order to achieve the national security objectives that we've set. We've got to have a civilian national security force that's just as powerful, just as strong, just as well-funded*.



If you read only bold letter part that Glen Beck is referring to, it's scary and horrifying. If you look at the whole speech, it gets different meaning.

Just to make it clear - as a libertarian I am not defending Obama's ideas, but I am defending the context of his speech.


----------



## veritas

Mr.Fitnah said:


> I hope that post 130 wil give becks detractor on how to use this thread.
> It was not nessacery for be to provide any "facts " to back up  what I objected to since the video provide prima fascia evidence of the "hosts" problem with B.D.S.



Post 130 doesn't make any sense to me. There are no full sentences. Hell there aren't many real words in 131, which I quoted here.......and I have no idea what that string of words means.

WTH is BDS?


----------



## veritas

Bueller?!?!?


----------



## Dr.House

veritas said:


> WTH is BDS?



You gotta be fucking kidding me....

You seriously have never heard of BDS?


----------



## Terry

Dr.House said:


> veritas said:
> 
> 
> 
> WTH is BDS?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You gotta be fucking kidding me....
> 
> You seriously have never heard of BDS?
Click to expand...

It's like most that suffer from Paranoid Schizophrenia and that they have no clue they suffer from it. 

LMAO


----------



## midcan5

Baby Duck Syndrome, had to look it up.

I'm still waiting for a substantive demonstratable bad thing that Beck mentions in these videos. Come on, we answered you, now your turn, tell us something he says here that is clearly bad for the nation. I want your input on what he says is wrong and I want to see if it is defensible. Wake up stooges on the right.


----------



## veritas

> "Bush Derangement Syndrome" ("BDS") is a pejorative political neologism coined by the American conservative political columnist, and psychiatrist, Charles Krauthammer in a 2003 column.



from wiki^

Izzat it?


Krauthammer doesn't do much for me. But besides that, what do the rest of the posts mean?

There's no 'there' there.


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

veritas said:


> Mr.Fitnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope that post 130 wil give becks detractors insight on how to use this thread.
> It was not nessacery for be to provide any "facts " to back up  what I objected to since the video provided prima fascia evidence of the "hosts" problem with B.D.S.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Post 130 doesn't make any sense to me. There are no full sentences. Hell there aren't many real words in 131, which I quoted here.......and I have no idea what that string of words means.
> 
> WTH is BDS?
Click to expand...

Edited, I hope you can understand it now, but I sincerely doubt it.


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

If anyone else has comprehension issues with posts 130 or 131 ,please let me know.


----------



## midcan5

Mr.Fitnah said:


> If anyone else has comprehension issues with posts 130 or 131 ,please let me know.



Fitnah,  you have put forth the proposition that Beck's stupidity has some value and is appropriate social and political commentary. We have answered you with a few examples if you took the time to listen or read. 

So now I am waiting for some criticism, speculation or conjecture - that is all he does in my mind - that is substantive. Since what he assumes is so evil and bad now that Obama is president, please tell me one thing, just one that is provable and bad for the nation. This is your chance to show he speaks honestly about the perils facing the nation and is not just a partisan emotionally unhinged bigot. 

I realize this is a hard question for you wingnuts as you see only negatives in others and offer no real solutions but give us the bad and not just the rhetorical.


----------



## PixieStix

Seems the die hards, are not going to ask the hard questions, nor even actually listen to them

Not one liberal has been able to prove Beck a bigot nor a racist, which has been their only tactics, they have nothing to bring to the debate except a bunch of non sequiturs.

Question; let us see who actually has the guts to ask and maybe search their minds for a logical answer to this one

The who's, what's and why's??

_*Why do we need a civilian force?*_ 


Who is posing a threat to us?
Who will this "force" be made up of?
Who is the real enemy?
Does the president know of a coming event? If not, who builds an army against an unrecognized enemy?
Why won't the media get off their butts and look into these radicals in the White House? And into this civilian army?

If the people fail to question their government, it is the people who will fail


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

Ame®icano;1467348 said:
			
		

> By reading this thread I see that "left" is focused on Glen Beck rather then on issues, while "right" is demanding opposite.
> 
> I already replied earlier in this thread and my question (about "civilian national security force") that did not get much attention. I have to agree that both sides have some valid points, but I still haven't seen answers based on facts, maybe because some questions are not completely clear.
> 
> To clear it up I had to research on my own and here is the result.
> 
> Barack Obama: Call to Service in Colorado Springs, CO​
> This speech is about 26 minutes long and the part I am referring to is on 15-17 minute mark.
> 
> Transcript:
> 
> 
> 
> Today, AmeriCorps -- our nation's network of local, state, and national service programs -- has 75,000 slots. And I know firsthand the quality of these programs. My wife, Michelle, once left her job at a law firm and at City Hall to be a founding director of an AmeriCorps program in Chicago that trains young people for careers in public service. And these programs invest Americans in their communities and their country. They tap America's greatest resource -- our citizens.
> 
> And that's why as president, I will expand AmeriCorps to 250,000 slots and make that increased service a vehicle to meet national goals like providing health care and education, saving our planet and restoring our standing in the world, so that citizens see their efforts connected to a common purpose. People of all ages, stations, and skills will be asked to serve. Because when it comes to the challenges we face, the American people are not the problem -- they are the answer.
> 
> So we are going to send -- we're going to send more college graduates to teach and mentor our young people. We'll call on Americans to join an Energy Corps to conduct renewable energy and environmental cleanup projects in their neighborhoods all across the country. We will enlist our veterans to find jobs and support for other vets, to be there for our military families. *And we're going to grow our Foreign Service, open consulates that have been shuttered, and double the size of the Peace Corps by 2011 to renew our diplomacy.*
> 
> *We cannot continue to rely only on our military in order to achieve the national security objectives that we've set. We've got to have a civilian national security force that's just as powerful, just as strong, just as well-funded*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you read only bold letter part that Glen Beck is referring to, it's scary and horrifying. If you look at the whole speech, it gets different meaning.
> 
> Just to make it clear - as a libertarian I am not defending Obama's ideas, but I am defending the context of his speech.
Click to expand...

In context he says he wants to double  diplomacy ( that is foreign) then he goes on to needing internal security forces( who are the enemies and why do  they have to be   the size and funding of  the army  ?)


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

midcan5 said:


> Mr.Fitnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> If anyone else has comprehension issues with posts 130 or 131 ,please let me know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fitnah,  you have put forth the proposition that Beck's stupidity has some value and is appropriate social and political commentary. We have answered you with a few examples if you took the time to listen or read.
> 
> So now I am waiting for some criticism, speculation or conjecture - that is all he does in my mind - that is substantive. Since what he assumes is so evil and bad now that Obama is president, please tell me one thing, just one that is provable and bad for the nation. This is your chance to show he speaks honestly about the perils facing the nation and is not just a partisan emotionally unhinged bigot.
> 
> I realize this is a hard question for you wingnuts as you see only negatives in others and offer no real solutions but give us the bad and not just the rhetorical.
Click to expand...

Please provide a lnk to the post where  you have followed the rules of this thread please, please try to refrian from unessarcy derogatory remarks they do not help your case  
the rules


----------



## ba1614

What is this civilian force going to cost, and how do you plan to pay for it?

 What does Obama mean when he says: "We cannot continue to rely on our military in order to achieve the national security objectives we've set. We've got to have a civilian national security force that's just as powerful, just as strong, just as well-funded."?

What are "the national security objectives we've set" that we need a new security force to achieve?


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

ba1614 said:


> What is this civilian force going to cost, and how do you plan to pay for it?
> 
> What does Obama mean when he says: "We cannot continue to rely on our military in order to achieve the national security objectives we've set. We've got to have a civilian national security force that's just as powerful, just as strong, just as well-funded."?
> 
> What are "the national security objectives we've set" that we need a new security force to achieve?



To make the world safe for Islam.


----------



## Terry

I'm sure they will all flock to this thread to give responses once they get the talking points from the DNC.


----------



## Zoom-boing

Does no one on the left have a problem with the czars that he has appointed?  Has anyone on the left done some background digging on these people?  Several are self-admitted communists, they are far-left radicals, their ideals are radical, they want to change this country into  . . . I don't know what.  Communist?  Oligarchy?  _Something_ other than what it is, _something_ other than free.  And these people are whispering in Obama's ear.  They were hand-picked, appointed, answer to no one.  Yes all presidents have had czars.  But never this many and never people with this radical/questionable background  holding this much power.  All of this is just fine with you, it doesn't raise any questions?  Can't you go to the video clips where he talks about the czars (I think it's day 4) and  answer or discuss the questions he poses?


----------



## pete

Zoom-boing said:


> Does no one on the left have a problem with the czars that he has appointed?  Has anyone on the left done some background digging on these people?  Several are self-admitted communists, they are far-left radicals, their ideals are radical, they want to change this country into  . . . I don't know what.  Communist?  Oligarchy?  _Something_ other than what it is, _something_ other than free.  And these people are whispering in Obama's ear.  They were hand-picked, appointed, answer to no one.  Yes all presidents have had czars.  But never this many and never people with this radical/questionable background  holding this much power.  All of this is just fine with you, it doesn't raise any questions?  Can't you go to the video clips where he talks about the czars (I think it's day 4) and  answer or discuss the questions he poses?



To add did the shit stain in office just find these people? No, he has been associated with them for years even though he denies it.


----------



## Ame®icano

Mr.Fitnah said:


> Ame®icano;1467348 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By reading this thread I see that "left" is focused on Glen Beck rather then on issues, while "right" is demanding opposite.
> 
> I already replied earlier in this thread and my question (about "civilian national security force") that did not get much attention. I have to agree that both sides have some valid points, but I still haven't seen answers based on facts, maybe because some questions are not completely clear.
> 
> To clear it up I had to research on my own and here is the result.
> 
> Barack Obama: Call to Service in Colorado Springs, CO​
> This speech is about 26 minutes long and the part I am referring to is on 15-17 minute mark.
> 
> Transcript:
> 
> 
> 
> Today, AmeriCorps -- our nation's network of local, state, and national service programs -- has 75,000 slots. And I know firsthand the quality of these programs. My wife, Michelle, once left her job at a law firm and at City Hall to be a founding director of an AmeriCorps program in Chicago that trains young people for careers in public service. And these programs invest Americans in their communities and their country. They tap America's greatest resource -- our citizens.
> 
> And that's why as president, I will expand AmeriCorps to 250,000 slots and make that increased service a vehicle to meet national goals like providing health care and education, saving our planet and restoring our standing in the world, so that citizens see their efforts connected to a common purpose. People of all ages, stations, and skills will be asked to serve. Because when it comes to the challenges we face, the American people are not the problem -- they are the answer.
> 
> So we are going to send -- we're going to send more college graduates to teach and mentor our young people. We'll call on Americans to join an Energy Corps to conduct renewable energy and environmental cleanup projects in their neighborhoods all across the country. We will enlist our veterans to find jobs and support for other vets, to be there for our military families. *And we're going to grow our Foreign Service, open consulates that have been shuttered, and double the size of the Peace Corps by 2011 to renew our diplomacy.*
> 
> *We cannot continue to rely only on our military in order to achieve the national security objectives that we've set. We've got to have a civilian national security force that's just as powerful, just as strong, just as well-funded*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you read only bold letter part that Glen Beck is referring to, it's scary and horrifying. If you look at the whole speech, it gets different meaning.
> 
> Just to make it clear - as a libertarian I am not defending Obama's ideas, but I am defending the context of his speech.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In context he says he wants to double  diplomacy ( that is foreign) then he goes on to needing internal security forces( who are the enemies and why do  they have to be   the size and funding of  the army  ?)
Click to expand...


I guess you could put it that way. On one side, US need to improve diplomacy and it's image in the world and on the other, why do we need civilian national security force for that?


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

I m certain the federal government for decades has been aware it is infringing to far,
 Self preservation is natural
 As a gesture to  our enemies  so they can prove they are more like them,we can have our own paramilitary force to keep  the peace.


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

On a side, all we have to  do to improve diplomatic relations  is to 
stop spreading money around
 stop being a toothless enemy and a treacherous friend.


----------



## pete

PixieStix said:


> Who is Van Jones?
> 
> Who is Mark Loyd?
> 
> Liberals answer those two questions first, and then try to be honest with yourselves and post your findings here.
> 
> It would be much appreciated if you would simply be as open minded and as honest as you claim to be
> 
> We will be more than civil with you, if you are honest, and stop with the name calling. The hyperbole is getting old and quite dry.
> 
> Please do you and your future a favor, and ask yourselves the tough questions
> 
> Maybe the 12 step program would help you to get off the obamacidal ways



Ill add one. Whether you can tell who he [van jones] is or not (other than the fact hes a radical racist) answer this.
Whos watching over him or Apollo as he spends our 11million? 
He has only to answer to the shit stain in office as a czar so what is he going to spend the money on, how, when, do we have any say at all?


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DioQooFIcgE&feature=player_embedded]YouTube - The American Form of Government[/ame]


----------



## midcan5

ba1614 said:


> What is this civilian force going to cost, and how do you plan to pay for it?



At least own up to the fact you are all partisan hacks who dislike democracy because you didn't get what you wanted and now spend your days in idle criticism. *When you ruled you failed - FAILED - FAILED - do you capiche? *

We have neighborhood watch groups now, it is what societies do to protect themselves from the dishonorable.


----------



## midcan5

Mr.Fitnah said:


> Please provide a lnk to the post where  you have followed the rules of this thread please, please try to refrian from unessarcy derogatory remarks they do not help your case - the rules



This is dialogue not school or rigid fascist like nonsense, similar to Beck. You obviously can't answer as you too are nothing but spin.

LOL and if proof of above was needed Post #155 is total nonsense.


----------



## Ame®icano

midcan5 said:


> ba1614 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is this civilian force going to cost, and how do you plan to pay for it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At least own up to the fact you are all partisan hacks who dislike democracy because you didn't get what you wanted and now spend your days in idle criticism. *When you ruled you failed - FAILED - FAILED - do you capiche? *
> 
> We have neighborhood watch groups now, it is what societies do to protect themselves from the dishonorable.
Click to expand...


In the eyes of Dems and obviously in your eyes, Reps did fail. 

Now, do you believe that ruling Dems are succeeding?


----------



## Terry

Life imitating art? 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i93BJiYLaj8]YouTube - Obama's Idiocracy[/ame]

sorry I had to post this.


----------



## Zoom-boing

midcan5 said:


> ba1614 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is this civilian force going to cost, and how do you plan to pay for it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At least own up to the fact you are all partisan hacks who dislike democracy because you didn't get what you wanted and now spend your days in idle criticism. *When you ruled you failed - FAILED - FAILED - do you capiche? *
> 
> We have neighborhood watch groups now, it is what societies do to protect themselves from the dishonorable.
Click to expand...


You're nothing but a boot licking, Obama zombie.  

You can't even make the attempt to answer ANY question presented in this thread.  NOT ONE.  All you have is 'the Repubs failed' and 'Beck sucks'.  It's all any of you zombies have. 

Can anyone tell me why Barack Obama wants a civilian national security force just as powerful, just as strong, just as well-funded as the military?


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

Terry said:


> Life imitating art?
> 
> YouTube - Obama's Idiocracy
> 
> sorry I had to post this.


Holy crap!


----------



## ba1614

midcan5 said:


> ba1614 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is this civilian force going to cost, and how do you plan to pay for it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At least own up to the fact you are all partisan hacks who dislike democracy because you didn't get what you wanted and now spend your days in idle criticism. *When you ruled you failed - FAILED - FAILED - do you capiche? *
> 
> We have neighborhood watch groups now, it is what societies do to protect themselves from the dishonorable.
Click to expand...


Putting your wrong characterization of myself, and the personal insults aside, you didn't answer the question, or the other ones you conveniently left out of your quoting of my post.

 Here's another one for ya to avoid, What does a volunteer group that looks out for each others property, (a great program by the way), have to do with a security force that is "just as powerful, just as strong, just as well-funded" as the military?


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

midcan5 said:


> ba1614 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is this civilian force going to cost, and how do you plan to pay for it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At least own up to the fact you are all partisan hacks who dislike democracy because you didn't get what you wanted and now spend your days in idle criticism. *When you ruled you failed - FAILED - FAILED - do you capiche? *
> 
> We have neighborhood watch groups now, it is what societies do to protect themselves from the dishonorable.
Click to expand...


Armed people are governed not ruled .
Roving gangs of thugs are not neighborhood watch groups.


----------



## Vast LWC

Mr.Fitnah said:


> The rules are you make note of  the specific time on the video.
> Your posts will be ignore until you post  with the required information.
> A list of things  you find annoying about beck  does not suffice
> Prove he is lying and I m talking about lying about something of substantive, not making a joke about something .



Ignored by whom?  You?

I was going in order starting at the beginning, if you don't like my presentation, well then that's just too bad.  Hey, I know, I'll ignore your response because it had bad capitalization and punctuation.  After all, we can all be petty if we really try.


----------



## Vast LWC

Mr.Fitnah said:


> midcan5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The various 'lefties' on the broad have answered the initial challenge
> 
> 
> 
> Fail.
> The structure of this thread is watch the video make note of the offending lies  according to the time count on the video and bring proof they are lies.
> 
> None have even attempted beyond the first one to get close to anything other than the normal list of annoying traits .
> 
> *The structure of this thread is watch the video make note of the offending lies  according to the time count on the video and bring proof they are lies.
> 
> The structure of this thread is watch the video make note of the offending lies  according to the time count on the video and bring proof they are lies.
> *
Click to expand...



Why would we possibly want to structure our responses in the manner you dictate?

I responded to the first day and a half, but instead of replying to what I said, you said you were going to ignore my post because you didn't like the way it was structured.

ROFL.  Good work.  You must watch a lot of Bill O'Reilly, where he tells people to "Shutup" if they don't follow his script.

LOL.


----------



## Vast LWC

It's obvious to me that you'd like any respondents to this thread to follow a set course of argumentation, that you dictate, *so we can all start the conversation with the thought that Beck has valid points to begin with, and then we argue those points.*

Beck's points however, are nonsensical right at the very start.

For instance:



> - Why the rush on health care reform, cap-and-trade?



Implying that there is in fact a "rush" on cap and trade in the first place, when in fact this issue has been being debated for decades now.



> - Why are you called "grassroots" if you are for, but "Astroturf" if you are against?



Which is a false premise to begin with.



> - The stimulus package funneled billions of dollars to ACORN: How does giving billions of dollars to ACORN stimulate the economy?



Implying that ACORN has been given funds dishonestly, and is not redistrbuting said funds.



> - If it was so important for Congress to pass the stimulus bill before they even had time to read it, why has only a fraction of the stimulus money been spent six months later?



Implying that congress had not read the stimulus bill.

I could go on, and on.

The point is that *it's all about how you frame your questions*.  Which is why I was responding with my own points rather than continue your conversation.


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

Vast LWC said:


> Why would we possibly want to structure our responses in the manner you dictate?


Its the only way to keep you honest.


----------



## Vast LWC

Mr.Fitnah said:


> Its the only way to keep you honest.



You mean it's the only way to keep the conversation flowing on your terms.

I am always answering honestly.  You just happen to disagree with my opinions.


----------



## Jay Canuck

*"If you take what I say as gospel, you're an idiot." * 
 --  Glen Beck, scolding his sheep,    *Link*


----------



## midcan5

Terry said:


> Life imitating art?
> 
> sorry I had to post this.



Why are you sorry? I listened for a minute or so and it is racist crap. Is that where your ideas come from? You seem brighter. Rather sad garbage.


----------



## Vast LWC

So, since my prior lists of points were "ignored" for whatever reason.  Perhaps you can answer me one simple question.

*How does Beck's "expert"*, the black guy who hosts another FoxNews program, *make the intuitive leap from the building of debt, to an attempt to centralize power in the Executive Branch?*

Because that's what he did, he basically stated that the Executive branch is trying to "take over the government by building up debt".

Beck seemed to agree with the gentleman, and it was part of his presentation (though he conveniently let the other guy actually say the words).

So, how was this conclusion arrived at?


----------



## midcan5

ba1614 said:


> Here's another one for ya to avoid, What does a volunteer group that looks out for each others property, (a great program by the way), have to do with a security force that is "just as powerful, just as strong, just as well-funded" as the military?



Please prove that. Links from a sources we can agree on.


And still no answer to my questions about Beck, I am watching him now.


----------



## ba1614

midcan5 said:


> ba1614 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's another one for ya to avoid, What does a volunteer group that looks out for each others property, (a great program by the way), have to do with a security force that is "just as powerful, just as strong, just as well-funded" as the military?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please prove that. Links from a sources we can agree on.
> 
> 
> And still no answer to my questions about Beck, I am watching him now.
Click to expand...


Prove what?
 You said 





> We have neighborhood watch groups now, it is what societies do to protect themselves from the dishonorable.



 And I asked the above question you quoted

 If it's about the security force funded and supported to that extent that I refrenced, it's Obama's words not mine.
 At about the 16:40 mark

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Df2p6867_pw"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Df2p6867_pw[/ame]

 I've stated Glen is a little offside, and I'm certainly not going to defend his often goofy antics. I do however like how he gets people thinking and taking another look at what's going on.


----------



## Zoom-boing

Vast LWC said:


> It's obvious to me that you'd like any respondents to this thread to follow a set course of argumentation, that you dictate, *so we can all start the conversation with the thought that Beck has valid points to begin with, and then we argue those points.*
> 
> Beck's points however, are nonsensical right at the very start.
> 
> For instance:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Why the rush on health care reform, cap-and-trade?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Implying that there is in fact a "rush" on cap and trade in the first place, when in fact this issue has been being debated for decades now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Why are you called "grassroots" if you are for, but "Astroturf" if you are against?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Which is a false premise to begin with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - The stimulus package funneled billions of dollars to ACORN: How does giving billions of dollars to ACORN stimulate the economy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Implying that ACORN has been given funds dishonestly, and is not redistrbuting said funds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - If it was so important for Congress to pass the stimulus bill before they even had time to read it, why has only a fraction of the stimulus money been spent six months later?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Implying that congress had not read the stimulus bill*.
> 
> I could go on, and on.
> 
> The point is that *it's all about how you frame your questions*.  Which is why I was responding with my own points rather than continue your conversation.
Click to expand...


THEY DIDN'T READ THE BILL!   

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CvnwOjDjnH4]YouTube - GOP Leader Boehner Floor Speech Opposing Democrats' Trillion-Dollar Spending Bill[/ame]

Not One Person in Congress Read the 1,100 Pages

http://www.nytimes.com/2009/02/14/us/politics/14web-stim.html


----------



## paperview

Zoom-boing said:


> THEY DIDN'T READ THE BILL!
> 
> Not One Person in Congress Read the 1,100 Pages
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2009/02/14/us/politics/14web-stim.html


That's what the right is claiming.  You can't make that comment without any knowledge of all the players and their reading moments.

Oh, and linking to the CanadianFreePress doesn't help your cause.  It's nothing more than a canuck version of the Freepers & WorldNutDaily, with maple-leafed beanies on.


----------



## paperview

But other than that, hey - great comeback to Vast LWC's well-stated, fact filled, dedicated post.

lol.


----------



## paperview

Does hitting your head against that wall hurt?


----------



## Vast LWC

Zoom-boing said:


> THEY DIDN'T READ THE BILL!



Says John Boehner, chief of the opposition to the bill, and some conservative columnist.

Wow, that's some proof right there.

The Times article you linked didn't support this argument at all.

Let me ask you something, don't you think that perhaps the members of congress, and their staffs, read what was being written *while they were writing it*?

Or do you think that when something comes up for a vote, everyone just forgets what was in the bill, and needs to re-read it?


----------



## Ame®icano

Vast LWC said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> THEY DIDN'T READ THE BILL!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Says John Boehner, chief of the opposition to the bill, and some conservative columnist.
> 
> Wow, that's some proof right there.
> 
> The Times article you linked didn't support this argument at all.
> 
> Let me ask you something, don't you think that perhaps the members of congress, and their staffs, read what was being written *while they were writing it*?
> 
> Or do you think that when something comes up for a vote, everyone just forgets what was in the bill, and needs to re-read it?
Click to expand...


Stimulus bill had (9) cosponsors in House and (17) in Senate. There are bills with over 200 House cosponsors that cant reach the floor and be voted on.

Any proof that members of Congress wrote the bill? 

How many members of Congress were involved in writing it?

What role played Apollo Alliance?


----------



## Annie

Vast LWC said:


> It's obvious to me that you'd like any respondents to this thread to follow a set course of argumentation, that you dictate, *so we can all start the conversation with the thought that Beck has valid points to begin with, and then we argue those points.*
> 
> Beck's points however, are nonsensical right at the very start.
> 
> For instance:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Why the rush on health care reform, cap-and-trade?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Implying that there is in fact a "rush" on cap and trade in the first place, when in fact this issue has been being debated for decades now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Why are you called "grassroots" if you are for, but "Astroturf" if you are against?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Which is a false premise to begin with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - The stimulus package funneled billions of dollars to ACORN: How does giving billions of dollars to ACORN stimulate the economy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Implying that ACORN has been given funds dishonestly, and is not redistrbuting said funds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - If it was so important for Congress to pass the stimulus bill before they even had time to read it, why has only a fraction of the stimulus money been spent six months later?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Implying that congress had not read the stimulus bill.
> 
> I could go on, and on.
> 
> The point is that *it's all about how you frame your questions*.  Which is why I was responding with my own points rather than continue your conversation.
Click to expand...

I've only read a few of the posts after OP and then this last page. Screw how the question is phrased. IMHO, Beck is way too prone to hyperbole and yes, I see undercurrents of appealing to the worst impulses on the far right. With that said, I cannot disagree with his 'charts' or 'facts' that he cites, neither can the left. Therein lies the problem.

He states 'truths' in ways that are couched in a way to appeal to those I'd distance myself from in person, though the basis we agree with. Not the racism, not the other undertones towards anti-intellectual, etc.


----------



## Vast LWC

Ame®icano;1473761 said:
			
		

> Stimulus bill had (9) cosponsors in House and (17) in Senate. There are bills with over 200 House cosponsors that cant reach the floor and be voted on.
> 
> Any proof that members of Congress wrote the bill?
> 
> How many members of Congress were involved in writing it?
> 
> What role played Apollo Alliance?



No, see, that's not how this works.  Glenn Beck and John Boehner made the assertion that no-one had read the bill.  Since bills are generally WRITTEN by member of congress and their staffs, it is assumed that they wrote it until someone presentes evidence to the contrary.

Therefore, you need to prove that congress didn't write the bill in order to make that assertion.

The onus of proof is on you, Beck and Boehner and none of you have provided said proof, have you?

But back to the question that you avoided.  The one that truly show the BS in Beck's entire argument...



> How does Beck's "expert", the black guy who hosts another FoxNews program, make the intuitive leap from the building of debt, to an attempt to centralize power in the Executive Branch?
> 
> Because that's what he did, he basically stated that the Executive branch is trying to "take over the government by building up debt".
> 
> Beck seemed to agree with the gentleman, and it was part of his presentation (though he conveniently let the other guy actually say the words).
> 
> So, how was this conclusion arrived at?



I await your response, eagerly.


----------



## Vast LWC

Annie said:


> I've only read a few of the posts after OP and then this last page. Screw how the question is phrased. IMHO, Beck is way too prone to hyperbole and yes, I see undercurrents of appealing to the worst impulses on the far right. With that said, I cannot disagree with his 'charts' or 'facts' that he cites, neither can the left. Therein lies the problem.
> 
> He states 'truths' in ways that are couched in a way to appeal to those I'd distance myself from in person, though the basis we agree with. Not the racism, not the other undertones towards anti-intellectual, etc.



Agreed, but, as per my last post, he makes ridiculous leaps to conclusions that have nothing to do with the "charts" and "facts" he presents.

In this particular instance, he used exaggerated data about the national debt to "prove" a point that was not only false, but completely un-related to the data.

He basically said that the debt is being used as a means for the executive branch to gain totalitarian power over the country.

In other words, his logic was 

If a = there's a lot of debt
and b = here's a chart of the debt
and x = someone's trying to take over the government

then a + b = x

With absolutely no steps in between.


----------



## Zoom-boing

Vast LWC said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> THEY DIDN'T READ THE BILL!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Says John Boehner, chief of the opposition to the bill, and some conservative columnist.
> 
> Wow, that's some proof right there.
> 
> The Times article you linked didn't support this argument at all.
> 
> Let me ask you something, don't you think that perhaps the members of congress, and their staffs, read what was being written *while they were writing it*?
> 
> Or do you think that when something comes up for a vote, everyone just forgets what was in the bill, and needs to re-read it?
Click to expand...


From the CFP article:



> The &#8220;Stimulus Package&#8221; with* over 1,100 pages was handed to law makers at 11p.m. on Thursday night* and Pelosi wanted their votes the next day, because she was leaving for Rome to consult with the Pope.



From the NYT:



> The Senate finally *adopted the bill at 10:47 p.m. [Friday]*



I provided these articles to show that they did not have what 





> Obama had promised -- at least 48 hours to read and understand the package bailout plan


Instead of the promised 48 hours to read the bill, they had 24.    Thought you'd see that.

So all the different people who worked on this bill read _everything_ as it was being written?  Then why would Barry have even bothered to tell them they had 48 hours to "read and understand the package bailout plan"?

They didn't read it.


----------



## Ame®icano

Vast LWC said:


> Ame®icano;1473761 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stimulus bill had (9) cosponsors in House and (17) in Senate. There are bills with over 200 House cosponsors that cant reach the floor and be voted on.
> 
> Any proof that members of Congress wrote the bill?
> 
> How many members of Congress were involved in writing it?
> 
> What role played Apollo Alliance?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, see, that's not how this works.  Glenn Beck and John Boehner made the assertion that no-one had read the bill.  Since bills are generally WRITTEN by member of congress and their staffs, it is assumed that they wrote it until someone presentes evidence to the contrary.
> 
> Therefore, you need to prove that congress didn't write the bill in order to make that assertion.
> 
> The onus of proof is on you, Beck and Boehner and none of you have provided said proof, have you?
> 
> But back to the question that you avoided.  The one that truly show the BS in Beck's entire argument...
Click to expand...


There is no place for assumations. Assumations makes ASS of U and ME. Let's talk facts.


Bill was introduced in House late at night on Jan 26. 2009 and passed on Jan 28. 2009. Is that enough tiime to read it, I assume you will say - YES.

If Congress wrote the entire bill, there wouldn't be need to read it nor to vote on it. But they did vote on it on the party line. Republicans says they didnt have time to read so they voted against. Since Democrats voted for it, they all must have redd the entire bill. 

What question I avoided?


----------



## Vast LWC

Zoom-boing said:


> From the CFP article:
> 
> From the NYT:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Senate finally *adopted the bill at 10:47 p.m. [Friday]*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I provided these articles to show that they did not have what
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obama had promised -- at least 48 hours to read and understand the package bailout plan
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Instead of the promised 48 hours to read the bill, they had 24.    Thought you'd see that.
> 
> So all the different people who worked on this bill read _everything_ as it was being written?  Then why would Barry have even bothered to tell them they had 48 hours to "read and understand the package bailout plan"?
> 
> They didn't read it.
Click to expand...


The Bill was deliberated over for days while it was being written.  That is how these things work.

Perhaps the "48 Hours" was for Republicans to read the bill, because I frankly doubt that anyone cared what they thought, at that point, seeing as how they had made it perfectly clear that they wouldn't vote for it no matter what it said.

And



			
				Ame®icano;1473919 said:
			
		

> There is no place for assumations. Assumations makes ASS of U and ME. Let's talk facts.
> 
> 
> Bill was introduced in House late at night on Jan 26. 2009 and passed on Jan 28. 2009. Is that enough tiime to read it, I assume you will say - YES.
> 
> If Congress wrote the entire bill, there wouldn't be need to read it nor to vote on it. But they did vote on it on the party line. Republicans says they didnt have time to read so they voted against. Since Democrats voted for it, they all must have redd the entire bill.
> 
> What question I avoided?



Which doesn't include any time spent in WRITING the bill.  You do understand that in order to introduce a bill, people need to write it first, right?

And as for the Republicans voting "No" as I said above, they had made it perfectly clear that that would be their answer no matter what.  Why would anyone care if they got a chance to read it or not?


----------



## Ame®icano

Vast LWC said:


> Ame®icano;1473919 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is no place for assumations. Assumations makes ASS of U and ME. Let's talk facts.
> 
> 
> Bill was introduced in House late at night on Jan 26. 2009 and passed on Jan 28. 2009. Is that enough tiime to read it, I assume you will say - YES.
> 
> If Congress wrote the entire bill, there wouldn't be need to read it nor to vote on it. But they did vote on it on the party line. Republicans says they didnt have time to read so they voted against. Since Democrats voted for it, they all must have redd the entire bill.
> 
> What question I avoided?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which doesn't include any time spent in WRITING the bill.  You do understand that in order to introduce a bill, people need to write it first, right?
> 
> And as for the Republicans voting "No" as I said above, they had made it perfectly clear that that would be their answer no matter what.  Why would anyone care if they got a chance to read it or not?
Click to expand...


As I noted above, bill had one sponsor David Obey (D) and (9) co-sponsors, all (D). I could agree to some point that they red it as it was written. What about rest of the Congress?

Lets go little bit back to 2001 and Patriot Act. That bill had one (1) co-sponsor. Do you think that every member of Congress red that bill? Intorduced on Oct 23, passed on Oct 24 in the House. Introduced and passed in the Senate on the Oct 25. 2001 (same day).


----------



## midcan5

I watched Beck tonight (longer than usual) and I will only need one small change in my assessment of him and that is while it is still nonsense, it is a paranoid, conspiratorial nonsense that labels everyone a Marxist, a communist, or a radical. I realize now you would never be able to answer my question above, as there is no substance in the show. He gathers a few like minded people who see in every action, or in every person, of this administration a threat against whatever or however he defines government. That definition isn't clear, nor is what he means by Marxist etc.

He must be feeling a bit of the criticism as he now attempts to cajole, as any charlatan does the audience of democrats and independents in his paranoia. He brings up all the names wingnuts use to label Obama as if they meant anything. 

Some of the things he says border on treasonous, for example when he says that the democratically elected government is destroying 'our country.' What does that mean? And if out of context quotations, weird associates, and bizarre speculation are your cup of tea go for it. 

I did laugh when the first ad was for Gold investment and Gordon Liddy was the spokesmen, the irony of that should come out of a Don DeLillo novel. lol 

I've read Cass Sunstein who came in for special vitriol, and while he may be defined as left wing, there is nothing inherently wrong with that. The old adage, the proof is in the pudding holds here, let's see if any of his paranoid nonsense ever, ever comes about. It won't, but hey you guys would be lost with Obama to fantasize over. 


Cass R. Sunstein: The Obama I Know


----------



## Zoom-boing

Vast LWC said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> From the CFP article:
> 
> From the NYT:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Senate finally *adopted the bill at 10:47 p.m. [Friday]*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I provided these articles to show that they did not have what
> Instead of the promised 48 hours to read the bill, they had 24.    Thought you'd see that.
> 
> So all the different people who worked on this bill read _everything_ as it was being written?  Then why would Barry have even bothered to tell them they had 48 hours to "read and understand the package bailout plan"?
> 
> They didn't read it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Bill was deliberated over for days while it was being written.  That is how these things work.
> 
> Perhaps the "48 Hours" was for Republicans to read the bill, because I frankly doubt that anyone cared what they thought, at that point, seeing as how they had made it perfectly clear that they wouldn't vote for it no matter what it said.
Click to expand...


So you're 'perhapsing' that the Repubs didn't bother to read it but that the Dems read and understood the entire 1,100 pages?  So the Dems knew the AIG bonus shit was in there and just  . . . . ignored it?  

They didn't read the bill.

I'm done w/this particular topic.  Nice diversion.  Back to Beck.


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

Vast LWC said:


> So, since my prior lists of points were "ignored" for whatever reason.  Perhaps you can answer me one simple question.
> 
> *How does Beck's "expert"*, the black guy who hosts another FoxNews program, *make the intuitive leap from the building of debt, to an attempt to centralize power in the Executive Branch?*
> 
> Because that's what he did, he basically stated that the Executive branch is trying to "take over the government by building up debt".
> 
> Beck seemed to agree with the gentleman, and it was part of his presentation (though he conveniently let the other guy actually say the words).
> 
> So, how was this conclusion arrived at?


What video what time?


----------



## PixieStix

Mr.Fitnah said:


> ba1614 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is this civilian force going to cost, and how do you plan to pay for it?
> 
> What does Obama mean when he says: "We cannot continue to rely on our military in order to achieve the national security objectives we've set. We've got to have a civilian national security force that's just as powerful, just as strong, just as well-funded."?
> 
> What are "the national security objectives we've set" that we need a new security force to achieve?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To make the world safe for Islam.
Click to expand...

 
Of course

This man is a great American

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2oMHCGWbkwA]YouTube - Glenn Beck & Pastor Broden: "We Are Losing Our Freedom"[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dkRWs6RsEIY"]YouTube - Glenn Beck: August 31, 2/7[/ame]


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

PixieStix said:


> Mr.Fitnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ba1614 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is this civilian force going to cost, and how do you plan to pay for it?
> 
> What does Obama mean when he says: "We cannot continue to rely on our military in order to achieve the national security objectives we've set. We've got to have a civilian national security force that's just as powerful, just as strong, just as well-funded."?
> 
> What are "the national security objectives we've set" that we need a new security force to achieve?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To make the world safe for Islam.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course
> 
> This man is a great American
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2oMHCGWbkwA]YouTube - Glenn Beck & Pastor Broden: "We Are Losing Our Freedom"[/ame]
Click to expand...

Yeah you can really see in that video why they hate him.


----------



## PixieStix

Mr.Fitnah said:


> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr.Fitnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> To make the world safe for Islam.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course
> 
> This man is a great American
> 
> [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2oMHCGWbkwA"]YouTube - Glenn Beck & Pastor Broden: "We Are Losing Our Freedom"[/ame]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah you can really see in that video why they hate him.
Click to expand...

 
Yeah, Marc Lloyd and Cass Sunstein needs to watch this guy, before he makes Americans remember what being American is


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

Achievements

In 2009, the Apollo Alliance marked these achievements:
American Recovery and Reinvestment Act
In February 2009 Congress approved and President Barack Obama signed the breakthrough clean energy and green-collar jobs provisions of the American Recovery and Reinvestment Act. The $787 billion stimulus legislation that President Obama signed in a Denver museum partially powered by a rooftop solar array contains $86 billion in clean energy and green-collar job programs, plus $27.5 billion in road and highway construction funds, much of which state transportation departments will use to repair infrastructure and not on building new highways. As Apollo noted since the package was introduced on January 15, the provisions that formed a big part of the foundation of the stimulus was funding to build new transit and high speed rail lines, weatherize homes, develop next generation batteries for clean vehicles, scale up wind and solar power, build a modern electric grid, and train a new generation of green-collar workers. In every way, the clean energy provisions of the stimulus bill are a surpassing achievement. The magnitude of the investment and the bill&#8217;s comprehensive sweep reflect the unleashing of a pent-up demand for a new way to power and employ America &#8212; $17.7 billion for rail development, $34 billion for energy efficiency, $7.9 billion for renewable energy, $10.9 billion for a smart electric grid, $3.3 billion for next generation batteries and alternative fuel vehicles, $4.5 billion for energy research. The clean energy focus of the stimulus was inspired by the Apollo Alliance&#8217;s vision, and the specific content of many of the bill&#8217;s provisions was influenced by policy proposals that the Apollo Alliance made last year in The New Apollo Program and the Apollo Economic Recovery Act. &#8220;The recovery bill represents the focused work of labor, business, environmental and social justice organizations who developed a clear strategy about where the nation needed to go, and worked together to achieve it,&#8221; said Phil Angelides, former California treasurer and chairman of the Apollo Alliance. *As Senator Harry Reid, the Senate Majority Leader, noted in a statement. &#8220;We&#8217;ve talked about moving forward on these ideas for decades. The Apollo Alliance has been an important factor in helping us develop and execute a strategy that makes great progress on these goals and in motivating the public to support them.&#8221;*

Achievements : Apollo Alliance


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

It just keeps getting worse for the obama zombies
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u8K-6fjaLD0]YouTube - tues1[/ame]


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b7m4p5-vtBc]YouTube - Van Jones the hits just keep coming[/ame]


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

Are you paying attention now?


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dQkeUUr8JtA]YouTube - Van Jones the hits just keep coming 3[/ame]


----------



## Zoom-boing

I cannot believe that the Obama zombies are fine with these czars.  

Hey leftists, what say you about the last three videos?

Your silence is deafening.  Cowards.


----------



## American Horse

Ame®icano;1473919 said:
			
		

> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano;1473761 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stimulus bill had (9) cosponsors in House and (17) in Senate. There are bills with over 200 House cosponsors that cant reach the floor and be voted on.
> 
> Any proof that members of Congress wrote the bill?
> 
> How many members of Congress were involved in writing it?
> 
> What role played Apollo Alliance?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, see, that's not how this works.  Glenn Beck and John Boehner made the assertion that no-one had read the bill.  Since bills are generally WRITTEN by member of congress and their staffs, it is assumed that they wrote it until someone presentes evidence to the contrary.
> 
> Therefore, you need to prove that congress didn't write the bill in order to make that assertion.
> 
> The onus of proof is on you, Beck and Boehner and none of you have provided said proof, have you?
> 
> But back to the question that you avoided.  The one that truly show the BS in Beck's entire argument...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no place for assumations. Assumations makes ASS of U and ME. Let's talk facts.
> 
> 
> Bill was introduced in House late at night on Jan 26. 2009 and passed on Jan 28. 2009. Is that enough tiime to read it, I assume you will say - YES.
> 
> If Congress wrote the entire bill, there wouldn't be need to read it nor to vote on it. But they did vote on it on the party line. Republicans says they didnt have time to read so they voted against. Since Democrats voted for it, they all must have redd the entire bill.
> 
> What question I avoided?
Click to expand...


It is not completely accurate to say that "Congress" wrote and the members have read the bill: the *professional staffers of the Democratic Caucus* wrote these huge bills.  Each caucus has it's own staffers. The leaders of the D Caucus relied on their professional staff to write the bill, each Dem dropping by with things they wanted added into the bill. There was no discipline of it being formulated by opposing sides. When did the Republicans get the bill?  They say they got it the night before the vote, and had no chance to offer changes or amendments even if they had had time to have their staff break down the bill into component parts, read it to get a systhesis and an understanding of the bill. 

We are getting bills passed by our congress that have only been read by the staff of majority party and passed wiithout public debate on the floorr.  Since they don't need R votes, it matters not whether Rs read the bill; perhaps only a few RINOs have.  Is this how we want law written?

It's too bad we don't have a MSM to report on this situation the way they would've reported it had the Rs done anything like it.


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

American Horse said:


> Ame®icano;1473919 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, see, that's not how this works.  Glenn Beck and John Boehner made the assertion that no-one had read the bill.  Since bills are generally WRITTEN by member of congress and their staffs, it is assumed that they wrote it until someone presentes evidence to the contrary.
> 
> Therefore, you need to prove that congress didn't write the bill in order to make that assertion.
> 
> The onus of proof is on you, Beck and Boehner and none of you have provided said proof, have you?
> 
> But back to the question that you avoided.  The one that truly show the BS in Beck's entire argument...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is no place for assumations. Assumations makes ASS of U and ME. Let's talk facts.
> 
> 
> Bill was introduced in House late at night on Jan 26. 2009 and passed on Jan 28. 2009. Is that enough tiime to read it, I assume you will say - YES.
> 
> If Congress wrote the entire bill, there wouldn't be need to read it nor to vote on it. But they did vote on it on the party line. Republicans says they didnt have time to read so they voted against. Since Democrats voted for it, they all must have redd the entire bill.
> 
> What question I avoided?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is not completely accurate to say that "Congress" wrote and the members have read the bill: the professional staffers of the Democratic Caucus wrote these huge bills.  Each caucus has it's own staffers. The leaders of the D Caucus relied on their professional staff to write the bill, each Dem dropping by with things they wanted added into the bill. There was no discipline of it being formulated by opposing sides. When did the Republicans get the bill?  They say they got it the night before the vote, and had no chance to offer changes or amendments even if they had had time to have their staff break down the bill into component parts, read it to get a systhesis and an understanding of the bill.
> 
> We are getting bills passed by our congress that have only been read by the majority party and passed wiithout public debate.  Since they don't need R votes, it matters not whether Rs read the bill; or a few RINOs only.  Is this how we want law written?
> 
> It's too bad we don't have a MSM to report on this the way they would've had the Rs done anything like it.
Click to expand...

update
http://www.usmessageboard.com/1475529-post194.html


----------



## Vast LWC

American Horse said:


> It is not completely accurate to say that "Congress" wrote and the members have read the bill: the *professional staffers of the Democratic Caucus* wrote these huge bills.  Each caucus has it's own staffers. The leaders of the D Caucus relied on their professional staff to write the bill, each Dem dropping by with things they wanted added into the bill. There was no discipline of it being formulated by opposing sides. When did the Republicans get the bill?  They say they got it the night before the vote, and had no chance to offer changes or amendments even if they had had time to have their staff break down the bill into component parts, read it to get a systhesis and an understanding of the bill.
> 
> We are getting bills passed by our congress that have only been read by the staff of majority party and passed wiithout public debate on the floorr.  Since they don't need R votes, it matters not whether Rs read the bill; perhaps only a few RINOs have.  Is this how we want law written?
> 
> It's too bad we don't have a MSM to report on this situation the way they would've reported it had the Rs done anything like it.



How is that different from any bill written in the past 50 years?

I didn't see Beck complaining about the Patriot Act, which was much the same.

No, you know what?  I'm done arguing about Beck.  The man has nothing to say but BS propaganda and negativity.

I'll tell you what, if Beck actually has a new innovative positive idea for government, rather than just bashing everyone, then I'll comment.  Until then, "peace".


----------



## Vast LWC

Zoom-boing said:


> I cannot believe that the Obama zombies are fine with these czars.
> 
> Hey leftists, what say you about the last three videos?
> 
> Your silence is deafening.  Cowards.




Don't care.  At all.

Beck's a liar and a propagandist, and I am done with him.


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

Vast LWC said:


> American Horse said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is not completely accurate to say that "Congress" wrote and the members have read the bill: the *professional staffers of the Democratic Caucus* wrote these huge bills.  Each caucus has it's own staffers. The leaders of the D Caucus relied on their professional staff to write the bill, each Dem dropping by with things they wanted added into the bill. There was no discipline of it being formulated by opposing sides. When did the Republicans get the bill?  They say they got it the night before the vote, and had no chance to offer changes or amendments even if they had had time to have their staff break down the bill into component parts, read it to get a systhesis and an understanding of the bill.
> 
> We are getting bills passed by our congress that have only been read by the staff of majority party and passed wiithout public debate on the floorr.  Since they don't need R votes, it matters not whether Rs read the bill; perhaps only a few RINOs have.  Is this how we want law written?
> 
> It's too bad we don't have a MSM to report on this situation the way they would've reported it had the Rs done anything like it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How is that different from any bill written in the past 50 years?
> 
> I didn't see Beck complaining about the Patriot Act, which was much the same.
> 
> No, you know what?  I'm done arguing about Beck.  The man has nothing to say but BS propaganda and negativity.
> 
> I'll tell you what, if Beck actually has a new innovative positive idea for government, rather than just bashing everyone, then I'll comment.  Until then, "peace".
Click to expand...


GLENN: We were talking about global warming and I was talking about the PATRIOT Act and said that I don't have a problem with the PATRIOT Act because it has a Sunset. If it didn't have a Sunset, I would have a real problem with the PATRIOT Act. I mean, I have a real problem 

Glenn Beck - Current Events & Politics - First time caller Jeff in Philly



> I'll tell you what, if Beck actually has a new innovative positive idea for government, rather than just bashing everyone, then I'll comment.  Until then, "peace".



http://www.usmessageboard.com/curre...or-right-do-you-support-these-five-ideas.html


----------



## Vast LWC

Mr.Fitnah said:


> GLENN: We were talking about global warming and I was talking about the PATRIOT Act and said that I don't have a problem with the PATRIOT Act because it has a Sunset. If it didn't have a Sunset, I would have a real problem with the PATRIOT Act. I mean, I have a real problem
> 
> Glenn Beck - Current Events & Politics - First time caller Jeff in Philly



Yeah, that would be a relevant point, except that when it came time to extend the Patriot Act, BECK SUPPORTED IT.



> http://www.usmessageboard.com/curre...or-right-do-you-support-these-five-ideas.html



The only one of those points that could even be considered a "new, innovative, positive idea" is the nuclear energy portion of point 3.  The rest of point 3 is already being done.

Points 1 and 2 are opposition to spending plans, which is simply part of a plan to stop your political opposition from spending money, so _they _cannot carry out any of _their _plans.

Number 4 and 5 are just OPPOSITION to other people's actions.

These are NOT "new, innovative, positive ideas".  They are old, rehashed criticisms of other people's ideas.

But what would we expect from the "G-NO-P", except more of the same?


----------



## American Horse

Vast LWC said:


> American Horse said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is not completely accurate to say that "Congress" wrote and the members have read the bill: the *professional staffers of the Democratic Caucus* wrote these huge bills.  Each caucus has it's own staffers. The leaders of the D Caucus relied on their professional staff to write the bill, each Dem dropping by with things they wanted added into the bill. There was no discipline of it being formulated by opposing sides. When did the Republicans get the bill?  They say they got it the night before the vote, and had no chance to offer changes or amendments even if they had had time to have their staff break down the bill into component parts, read it to get a synthesis and an understanding of the bill.
> 
> We are getting bills passed by our congress that have only been read by the staff of majority party and passed without public debate on the floor.  Since they don't need R votes, it matters not whether Rs read the bill; perhaps only a few RINOs have.  Is this how we want law written
> 
> It's too bad we don't have a MSM to report on this situation the way they would've reported it had the Rs done anything like it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How is that different from *any bill written[?]* in the past 50 years?
> 
> I didn't see Beck complaining about the *Patriot Act,* which was much the same.
> 
> No, you know what?  I'm done arguing about Beck.  The man has nothing to say but BS *propaganda* and negativity.
> 
> I'll tell you what, if Beck actually has a new innovative positive idea for government, rather than just bashing everyone, then I'll comment.  Until then, "peace".
Click to expand...


Actually I wasn't arguing with you about Beck.  I was pointing out your implication that &#8220;Congress&#8221; wrote the bill.  That might have been true if the Rs had read and been able to add anything to or amend the bill.  That is not the case.  The bill was written entirely by the Ds and their staff, but mostly by their staff; therefore congress did not write the bill - The Ds and their agents wrote the bill.  There is also little doubt that the staff are more experts and more the authors of bills like these than the congress.  That ought to concern you.  It probably did when you thought  "energy" companies were writing energy bills under Bush/Cheney.

As for the Patriot Act, in the vote to extend the Patriot Act December 14, 2005  (it was set to expire Dec 31, 2005),  The House voted 251 (44-D & 207-R) to 174 (144-D & 18-R).  

On the vote for the first Patriot Act both houses voted overwhelmingly FOR it, and *it was actually debated *unlike some of the recent bills from the House.

What I&#8217;m saying is the P.A. got a whole heck of a lot of debate in the House, twice, the Stimulus Bill did not, and that&#8217;s how the P.A. was different from some of these critically important recent bills.

*propaganda[?]*  Comes from government/agencies; informed opinion comes from individual citizens, fosters debate, and prompts people to become better informed, to substantiate or to refute; eiither is a valuable function of in "informed" citizenry.


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-JQAluQVYlM]YouTube - Chaos for Glory: My Time With ACORN 1[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o2ACtj26KHo]YouTube - Chaos for Glory: My Time With ACORN 2[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xgkWUeRIBF8]YouTube - Chaos for Glory: My Time With ACORN 3[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IPjDviKYXP0]YouTube - Chaos for Glory: My Time With ACORN 4[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ebegCosS4F0]YouTube - Chaos for Glory: My Time With ACORN 5[/ame]


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uu2fDQ3SToM]YouTube - The connecting the Dots 101 1[/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fAMl572jypY]YouTube - The connecting the Dots 101 2[/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jBzl6UC6dYo]YouTube - child[/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xIzdy2n6mj8]YouTube - child 2[/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E1R0wFuhibU]YouTube - The connecting the Dots 101 5[/ame]


----------



## xotoxi

Barb said:


> Glen Beck rebuts his own, "question government" better than anyone else can.
> 
> YouTube - Glenn Beck: "I hate 9/11 victims families for asking questions"


 
It took an _entire year_ for him to start hating the 9/11 victims???

He's slow on the uptake.


----------



## xotoxi

Terry said:


> And the Closed minded, kool aid drinking, sheep arrive. LMAO


 
Why do you say that?

Don't you think that before an individual like Glennbeck should be taken as an authority, his credibility should be assessed?

Maybe someone who says that they hate the 9/11 victims and that they hate the scumbag Hurricane Katrina victims, should not be held in the highest regards, and therefore, his statements in general should be ignored.

He has the right to say crazy shit...but for someone to be recognized as a credible individual, the controversial crazy shit that they say should be considered.


----------



## Missourian

xotoxi said:


> Barb said:
> 
> 
> 
> Glen Beck rebuts his own, "question government" better than anyone else can.
> 
> YouTube - Glenn Beck: "I hate 9/11 victims families for asking questions"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It took an _entire year_ for him to start hating the 9/11 victims???
> 
> He's slow on the uptake.
Click to expand...



C'mon X,  did you read the comments?

Every third one said "Not in context"..."Don't be misled".

This is a game the libs love to play.

Show me the unedited transcript,  not the lib cut reduced edition.


----------



## Modbert

Missourian said:


> C'mon X,  did you read the comments?
> 
> Every third one said "Not in context"..."Don't be misled".
> 
> This is a game the libs love to play.
> 
> Show me the unedited transcript,  not the lib cut reduced edition.



Alternative Tulsa: Hypocrite Update: Colbert Takes on Glenn Beck's Two Faces

Video: Glenn Beck's Operation | The Daily Show | Comedy Central

CNN.com - Transcripts



> "The &#8220;REAL STORY&#8221; is the $700 billion that you`re hearing about now is not only, I believe, necessary, it is also not nearly enough, and all of the weasels in Washington know it."



Your welcome!


----------



## xotoxi

Missourian said:


> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> 
> It took an _entire year_ for him to start hating the 9/11 victims???
> 
> He's slow on the uptake.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> C'mon X, did you read the comments?
> 
> Every third one said "Not in context"..."Don't be misled".
> 
> This is a game the libs love to play.
> 
> Show me the unedited transcript, not the lib cut reduced edition.
Click to expand...

 
I didn't read the comments...generally the comment on youtube are bullshit.

Quotes taken out of context are one thing...a single line of text may be misinterpreted.

However, I listened to 1:58 of Glennbeck repeatedly saying that he hates 9/11 survivor families and he hates the scumbag Katrina survivors in NO.

I'm not sure how much out of context I could have taken nearly two minutes of continuous talking.

I suppose if he was trying to be a shock jock, that's one thing. That's fine.

But if you are going to be a shock jock, you lose all credibility when you are trying to be one of the inspirational leaders of a movement.


----------



## Missourian

xotoxi said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> 
> It took an _entire year_ for him to start hating the 9/11 victims???
> 
> He's slow on the uptake.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> C'mon X, did you read the comments?
> 
> Every third one said "Not in context"..."Don't be misled".
> 
> This is a game the libs love to play.
> 
> Show me the unedited transcript, not the lib cut reduced edition.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't read the comments...generally the comment on youtube are bullshit.
> 
> Quotes taken out of context are one thing...a single line of text may be misinterpreted.
> 
> However, I listened to 1:58 of Glennbeck repeatedly saying that he hates 9/11 survivor families and he hates the scumbag Katrina survivors in NO.
> 
> I'm not sure how much out of context I could have taken nearly two minutes of continuous talking.
> 
> I suppose if he was trying to be a shock jock, that's one thing. That's fine.
> 
> But if you are going to be a shock jock, you lose all credibility when you are trying to be one of the inspirational leaders of a movement.
Click to expand...


I get ya,  but it turns out what he was talking about was the 10 people who were complaining that a couple million dollars wasn't enough compensation.  

The radio show was from 2005.  It had nothing to do with "asking the government questions"  and you don't hear one word about that in the 2 minute edit.



> That audio is from 2005. It was like two weeks after Katrina, when FEMA was handing out the ATM cards at the AstroDome. That was in September of 2005.
> 
> So, now, 4 years later, it finally bothers this guy enough to write this hit piece. Taking everything out of context and omitting the biggest part of Glenn&#8217;s explanation.
> 
> This guy over there at the Examiner does hate Glenn Beck. He&#8217;s written 16 hit pieces on Glenn Beck (so far). But he didn&#8217;t actually discover that he hated Glenn Beck until July 29 of this year. That&#8217;s the date on his first hit piece.
> 
> And now, after discovering that he hates Glenn Beck a little over a month ago, he digs up 4 year old audio from the weeks after Katrina, and he takes a few short lines completely out of context. If he hates Beck so much, why go out of his way to listen to 4 year old audio?


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

There is little doubt as to why the left hates Beck now.
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UY_0NL2m0UQ]YouTube - How many radicals is it going to take[/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ohPnpXc5Xeg]YouTube - How many radicals is it going to take 2[/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l7xfv4cQKIw]YouTube - How many radicals is it going to take 3[/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DTj2hZ14gLM]YouTube - How many radicals is it going to take 4[/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mkT_V2J9H4s]YouTube - video 5[/ame]


----------



## Zoom-boing

Chirp, chirp.


----------



## Neser Boha

Dogbert said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> 
> C'mon X,  did you read the comments?
> 
> Every third one said "Not in context"..."Don't be misled".
> 
> This is a game the libs love to play.
> 
> Show me the unedited transcript,  not the lib cut reduced edition.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alternative Tulsa: Hypocrite Update: Colbert Takes on Glenn Beck's Two Faces
> 
> Video: Glenn Beck's Operation | The Daily Show | Comedy Central
> 
> CNN.com - Transcripts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "The &#8220;REAL STORY&#8221; is the $700 billion that you`re hearing about now is not only, I believe, necessary, it is also not nearly enough, and all of the weasels in Washington know it."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your welcome!
Click to expand...


  Thank you for posting the links ... I laughed my ass off


----------



## Neser Boha

Beck needs to be Welched...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2CTrRfGt0TI&feature=related]YouTube - McCarthy vs. Welch: "Have you no decency?" (Part 2 of 2)[/ame]


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

Typical  they can only make  there point  with creative editing.


----------



## California Girl

Is there not one liberal who can actually take the facts that Beck presents during his program and find reasoned, evidence proof that it is not true?

As predicted, they attack the messanger.  Where is the liberal that can actually argue on the content and not the character?


----------



## Neser Boha

Well ... I actually watched the entire last show you posted.

It was extremely painful as he really is not a good talk-show host. He's so melodramatic, almost hysterical, everything is so long-winded and over-the-top that it hurts - at times filled with outrageous hyperbole.

That said, it was rather shocking to see footage of those certain individuals call Mao and Che their personal heroes.  One really needs to be an idiot if they're holding a public position and say such things publicly ... even thinking that is bad enough.  It is definitely disconcerting to see that.  So, it is a very good point.  However, I can't see a good enough connection between these individuals' weird 'heroes' and Obama administration's conspiracy to turn the nation into a Communist/totalitarian country.  

It is vital to know what people are affiliated with the administration - any administration - whether it be Bush or Obama; however, to make such outrageous and clearly unsubstantiated claims as Beck is making ... that really does venture into the McCarthyist era.

After listening to his delivery of these facts especially, I can see how a bunch of working-class 'shmoos' as he calls them will get their panties in a wad not even exactly knowing what they're getting their panties in a wad over.

Such is my opinion and reaction to one of Beck's episodes.  By the way, Mr. Fitnah, I will not play your game of .... what minute of what video ... I don't care enough nor do I have enough time to do so.  But I'm sure my view is going to be discounted and ignored as yet another 'liberal' point of view, no matter what and how I say it.


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

http://www.usmessageboard.com/politics/93224-we-got-so-used-to-politcians-lying.html
You imput was  much more reasonable than most.

You may need a little help connecting the dot.
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iNWATaR0-qg&feature=player_embedded]YouTube - REVOLUTION[/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tASRskx0AhY&feature=player_embedded]YouTube - revolution 2[/ame]


----------



## California Girl

Neser Boha said:


> Well ... I actually watched the entire last show you posted.
> 
> It was extremely painful as he really is not a good talk-show host. He's so melodramatic, almost hysterical, everything is so long-winded and over-the-top that it hurts - at times filled with outrageous hyperbole.
> 
> That said, it was rather shocking to see footage of those certain individuals call Mao and Che their personal heroes.  One really needs to be an idiot if they're holding a public position and say such things publicly ... even thinking that is bad enough.  It is definitely disconcerting to see that.  So, it is a very good point.  However, I can't see a good enough connection between these individuals' weird 'heroes' and Obama administration's conspiracy to turn the nation into a Communist/totalitarian country.
> 
> It is vital to know what people are affiliated with the administration - any administration - whether it be Bush or Obama; however, to make such outrageous and clearly unsubstantiated claims as Beck is making ... that really does venture into the McCarthyist era.
> 
> After listening to his delivery of these facts especially, I can see how a bunch of working-class 'shmoos' as he calls them will get their panties in a wad not even exactly knowing what they're getting their panties in a wad over.
> 
> Such is my opinion and reaction to one of Beck's episodes.  By the way, Mr. Fitnah, I will not play your game of .... what minute of what video ... I don't care enough nor do I have enough time to do so.  But I'm sure my view is going to be discounted and ignored as yet another 'liberal' point of view, no matter what and how I say it.



In other words, you can't find a legitmate and sourced argument against what Beck says. Every fact that Beck states is verifiable. That you cannot do likewise and choose instead the 'hear no evil, see no evil, speak no evil' route is to be expected. 

I've asked it before, and I'll ask it again: What if Beck is right?


----------



## Neser Boha

California Girl said:


> Neser Boha said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well ... I actually watched the entire last show you posted.
> 
> It was extremely painful as he really is not a good talk-show host. He's so melodramatic, almost hysterical, everything is so long-winded and over-the-top that it hurts - at times filled with outrageous hyperbole.
> 
> That said, it was rather shocking to see footage of those certain individuals call Mao and Che their personal heroes.  One really needs to be an idiot if they're holding a public position and say such things publicly ... even thinking that is bad enough.  It is definitely disconcerting to see that.  So, it is a very good point.  However, I can't see a good enough connection between these individuals' weird 'heroes' and Obama administration's conspiracy to turn the nation into a Communist/totalitarian country.
> 
> It is vital to know what people are affiliated with the administration - any administration - whether it be Bush or Obama; however, to make such outrageous and clearly unsubstantiated claims as Beck is making ... that really does venture into the McCarthyist era.
> 
> After listening to his delivery of these facts especially, I can see how a bunch of working-class 'shmoos' as he calls them will get their panties in a wad not even exactly knowing what they're getting their panties in a wad over.
> 
> Such is my opinion and reaction to one of Beck's episodes.  By the way, Mr. Fitnah, I will not play your game of .... what minute of what video ... I don't care enough nor do I have enough time to do so.  But I'm sure my view is going to be discounted and ignored as yet another 'liberal' point of view, no matter what and how I say it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In other words, you can't find a legitmate and sourced argument against what Beck says. Every fact that Beck states is verifiable. That you cannot do likewise and choose instead the 'hear no evil, see no evil, speak no evil' route is to be expected.
> 
> I've asked it before, and I'll ask it again: What if Beck is right?
Click to expand...


You'd actually be flabbergasted how many university professors consider Mao's and (well, not that much him) Che's 'philosophy' as something worth paying attention to (you also have to distinguish 'actions' from 'philosophy' - two starkly different things in many cases). In academia, especially if one's studying politics or international affairs, it is really not so rare!  So yeah, to me, even though I disagree with those individuals' personal heroes, I can't really see a PROOF in all that Beck said that Obama is indeed planning to turn the USA into a Communists' wet dream.  

Let me sum it up for you ... he's got *VALID* points, but his *'hysterical-little-bitch' style of delivery* and *ridiculous jumping into conclusions* is turning most of his would-be listeners/watchers off.  Me being one of them. For others - that is exactly WHY they are watching him.  I mean - you can't deny that he hasn't said some borderline fucked up shit!  And that certainly hasn't helped him any, has it?  What part of "I hate 9/11 families' families asking questions" is according to you ok - no matter how 'out of context' it was taken - you just don't say shit like that if you EVER want to be taken seriously.

By the way, you should read up on neoconservatives who take a lot out of Marxist philosophy themselves.  Actually, in academia Marxism is not at all a dirty word.  

So there...


----------



## California Girl

Neser Boha said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neser Boha said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well ... I actually watched the entire last show you posted.
> 
> It was extremely painful as he really is not a good talk-show host. He's so melodramatic, almost hysterical, everything is so long-winded and over-the-top that it hurts - at times filled with outrageous hyperbole.
> 
> That said, it was rather shocking to see footage of those certain individuals call Mao and Che their personal heroes.  One really needs to be an idiot if they're holding a public position and say such things publicly ... even thinking that is bad enough.  It is definitely disconcerting to see that.  So, it is a very good point.  However, I can't see a good enough connection between these individuals' weird 'heroes' and Obama administration's conspiracy to turn the nation into a Communist/totalitarian country.
> 
> It is vital to know what people are affiliated with the administration - any administration - whether it be Bush or Obama; however, to make such outrageous and clearly unsubstantiated claims as Beck is making ... that really does venture into the McCarthyist era.
> 
> After listening to his delivery of these facts especially, I can see how a bunch of working-class 'shmoos' as he calls them will get their panties in a wad not even exactly knowing what they're getting their panties in a wad over.
> 
> Such is my opinion and reaction to one of Beck's episodes.  By the way, Mr. Fitnah, I will not play your game of .... what minute of what video ... I don't care enough nor do I have enough time to do so.  But I'm sure my view is going to be discounted and ignored as yet another 'liberal' point of view, no matter what and how I say it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In other words, you can't find a legitmate and sourced argument against what Beck says. Every fact that Beck states is verifiable. That you cannot do likewise and choose instead the 'hear no evil, see no evil, speak no evil' route is to be expected.
> 
> I've asked it before, and I'll ask it again: What if Beck is right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You'd actually be flabbergasted how many university professors consider Mao's and (well, not that much him) Che's 'philosophy' as something worth paying attention to (you also have to distinguish 'actions' from 'philosophy' - two starkly different things in many cases). In academia, especially if one's studying politics or international affairs, it is really not so rare!  So yeah, to me, even though I disagree with those individuals' personal heroes, I can't really see a PROOF in all that Beck said that Obama is indeed planning to turn the USA into a Communists' wet dream.
> 
> Let me sum it up for you ... he's got *VALID* points, but his *'hysterical-little-bitch' style of delivery* and *ridiculous jumping into conclusions* is turning most of his would-be listeners/watchers off.  Me being one of them. For others - that is exactly WHY they are watching him.  I mean - you can't deny that he hasn't said some borderline fucked up shit!  And that certainly hasn't helped him any, has it?  What part of "I hate 9/11 families' families asking questions" is according to you ok - no matter how 'out of context' it was taken - you just don't say shit like that if you EVER want to be taken seriously.
> 
> By the way, you should read up on neoconservatives who take a lot out of Marxist philosophy themselves.  Actually, in academia Marxism is not at all a dirty word.
> 
> So there...
Click to expand...


I would not be flabbergasted at all. 

My question remains. Disprove any fact that Beck brings up. And, more importantly, what if Beck is right? 

He has never said he hates the 9/11 families, he has never said he hated the victims of Katrina. Both are misrepresentations. But that is beside the point of this thread. The point is disprove anything he claims. I have yet to see a liberal - or anyone else - come back with any concrete evidence. Argue the message and don't attack the messenger. It's a simple enough challenge.


----------



## Annie

Neser Boha said:


> Well ... I actually watched the entire last show you posted.
> 
> It was extremely painful as he really is not a good talk-show host. He's so melodramatic, almost hysterical, everything is so long-winded and over-the-top that it hurts - at times filled with outrageous hyperbole.
> 
> That said, it was rather shocking to see footage of those certain individuals call Mao and Che their personal heroes.  One really needs to be an idiot if they're holding a public position and say such things publicly ... even thinking that is bad enough.  It is definitely disconcerting to see that.  So, it is a very good point.  However, I can't see a good enough connection between these individuals' weird 'heroes' and Obama administration's conspiracy to turn the nation into a Communist/totalitarian country.
> 
> It is vital to know what people are affiliated with the administration - any administration - whether it be Bush or Obama; however, to make such outrageous and clearly unsubstantiated claims as Beck is making ... that really does venture into the McCarthyist era.
> 
> After listening to his delivery of these facts especially, I can see how a bunch of working-class 'shmoos' as he calls them will get their panties in a wad not even exactly knowing what they're getting their panties in a wad over.
> 
> Such is my opinion and reaction to one of Beck's episodes.  By the way, Mr. Fitnah, I will not play your game of .... what minute of what video ... I don't care enough nor do I have enough time to do so.  But I'm sure my view is going to be discounted and ignored as yet another 'liberal' point of view, no matter what and how I say it.



I'm not liberal, I cannot stand Glenn Beck or Rush Limbaugh. Their styles bother me, a lot. However, a problem for both of us whether we agree or not, there's too much truth in what they say. Notice I didn't say all was 'true.' I don't know that. Obama may 'read' words well, in a manner we both find worthy of praise, but it doesn't mean that what he said has even a kernel of truth. In fact, much of what he's said and promised are demonstrably false.


----------



## WillowTree

Doesn't it say a lot about this administration and who they surround themselves with? They know it's wrong too or they wouldn't go to such lengths to distance themselves. Don't you think it's very telling that the lying WH decided to put "That isn't the same Ayers and Wright" in our kool aid? What the hell is wrong with you libtards? You focus on Beck and miss all the trees in the forest.


----------



## mdn2000

Obama the Marxist and his many supporters who support Marxism in so many ways. What a grr, r, ea, gggreat speaker, yet catch Obama in an unscripeted, question and answer session with reporters and Obama stutters and pauses more than any person I have ever heard.

Obama the Marxist, people need to get over their preconceived and media induced image of this lousy president, talk about the "emperor wears no clothes". 

Glenn Beck is telling the truth so all the Liberal/Marxist must attack Beck. Sick, cant kill the message so kill the messenger.

How about that interntet censorship that Obama speaks of, that Anita Dunce speaks of. Sound exciting. Free speech shutdown. Of course Obama is talking "net neutrality" and the dumbasses think, "wow, thats great, what a great speaker that obama is, just listen to obama say, net neutrality, it sounds so sophisticated".

You fools need to wake up, especially you youngsters, you will have pretty much zero for a future if we continue down the Obama/marxist path.


----------



## California Girl

Days turn into weeks and still not one leftie has provided one piece of legitimate evidence that any of the facts claimed by Beck is not true. 

Again, if Beck is a liar, where is the evidence? 

This Administration - who is sooooo very keen to jump all over anyone who makes an incorrect statement, and who has a direct line to the Beck program - still remains silent. 

Again people, what if Glenn Beck is right?


----------



## Terry

what bother's me is that these marxist that want to kill our Constitution have the inside track to all our National Secrets, knows our weak areas.  It is like having an enemy spy having full rein on everything.


----------



## Neser Boha

Terry said:


> what bother's me is that these marxist that want to kill our Constitution have the inside track to all our National Secrets, knows our weak areas.  It is like having an enemy spy having full rein on everything.



Dun dun dun dun DUUUUUUN!  

Come on Terry ... yes, it is disconcerting that Obama made such poor choices in people he's surrounding himself with, but that doesn't necessarily mean that the WH has been taken over by some insidious ninja Marxists ... I understand your concern, but while Beck is right to point all that out, he is more of an alarmist than a person concerned purely with facts.  In other words, don't worry ...  "Give ze prez the benefit of a doubt" ... that's what I'd been hearing under the rule of Bush - besides - "shut the fuck up and go back where you came from!"  But I guess those were different times.


----------



## Terry

Every thing in my Opinion that Obama has done has been bad for this Country! EVERYTHING


----------



## California Girl

Neser Boha said:


> Terry said:
> 
> 
> 
> what bother's me is that these marxist that want to kill our Constitution have the inside track to all our National Secrets, knows our weak areas.  It is like having an enemy spy having full rein on everything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dun dun dun dun DUUUUUUN!
> 
> Come on Terry ... yes, it is disconcerting that Obama made such poor choices in people he's surrounding himself with, but that doesn't necessarily mean that the WH has been taken over by some insidious ninja Marxists ... I understand your concern, but while Beck is right to point all that out, he is more of an alarmist than a person concerned purely with facts.  In other words, don't worry ...  "Give ze prez the benefit of a doubt" ... that's what I'd been hearing under the rule of Bush - besides - "shut the fuck up and go back where you came from!"  But I guess those were different times.
Click to expand...


Sorry, we are not lookin at the previous administration. Those days are done and using the 'but Bush did....' so nothing more than an excuse. 

I actually have no problem with people studying Mao, I have.  I certainly would not hold his methods or philosophy up as a shining example for THIS country. 

And I am also fine with a POTUS surrounding himself with 'challenging' thinkers - that is not a bad thing.... it is a bad thing when they are all so remarkably similar in their marxist views. 

However, this thread is about Glen Beck and whether anyone who keeps ranting about his lies can actually evidence their claims from his programs.  Clearly, they can't. That is because every fact that Beck uses is verifiable. He is hanging this Administration by its own words. 

Same question: What if he is right?


----------



## Neser Boha

California Girl said:


> Neser Boha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Terry said:
> 
> 
> 
> what bother's me is that these marxist that want to kill our Constitution have the inside track to all our National Secrets, knows our weak areas.  It is like having an enemy spy having full rein on everything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dun dun dun dun DUUUUUUN!
> 
> Come on Terry ... yes, it is disconcerting that Obama made such poor choices in people he's surrounding himself with, but that doesn't necessarily mean that the WH has been taken over by some insidious ninja Marxists ... I understand your concern, but while Beck is right to point all that out, he is more of an alarmist than a person concerned purely with facts.  In other words, don't worry ...  "Give ze prez the benefit of a doubt" ... that's what I'd been hearing under the rule of Bush - besides - "shut the fuck up and go back where you came from!"  But I guess those were different times.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry, we are not lookin at the previous administration. Those days are done and using the 'but Bush did....' so nothing more than an excuse.
> 
> I actually have no problem with people studying Mao, I have.  I certainly would not hold his methods or philosophy up as a shining example for THIS country.
> 
> And I am also fine with a POTUS surrounding himself with 'challenging' thinkers - that is not a bad thing.... it is a bad thing when they are all so remarkably similar in their marxist views.
> 
> However, this thread is about Glen Beck and whether anyone who keeps ranting about his lies can actually evidence their claims from his programs.  Clearly, they can't. That is because every fact that Beck uses is verifiable. He is hanging this Administration by its own words.
> 
> Same question: What if he is right?
Click to expand...


I don't think he's right.  I dont' think he's nowhere near being right.  He's got some very good points and raises some interesting issues, but that is about it.  That's how I feel.  He'd have to provide way more proof if he wants to convince me - in a proper manner.  If I'm wrong, then I really suck at reading people.  And I think I'm darn good at reading people.  

With me, Cali, it's not really so much what he says as it is how he says it and how ridiculous some of his conclusions and connections are - and also - his show is unwatchable for me for all the reasons I already outlined in my previous posts (too much melodramatic bullshit, etc.) He often puts causation where correlation should go and busts a nut over every single thing this administration does.  If he picked battles and made more coherent and well-structured arguments, I am sure he'd have a much bigger following.  It's almost like the story of the boy that cried wolf - and acted like a hormonal hysterical woman at the same time.

I know there are some that will utterly discount him and ignore him ... but ... do you really blame them?  I get a damn rash when I'm watching that shitty talkshow.  Standards, gotta have standards!  And he's way under mine.  I'm sorry.  Gotta say it.  If someone would write it all down for me - edit it for all the emotional bs, etc. I'd read it.  But I won't give an hour of my time a day to watch the charade of what seems to be a mentally unstable individual - even if he has some darn good points.

Are you with me?


----------



## California Girl

Neser Boha said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neser Boha said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dun dun dun dun DUUUUUUN!
> 
> Come on Terry ... yes, it is disconcerting that Obama made such poor choices in people he's surrounding himself with, but that doesn't necessarily mean that the WH has been taken over by some insidious ninja Marxists ... I understand your concern, but while Beck is right to point all that out, he is more of an alarmist than a person concerned purely with facts.  In other words, don't worry ...  "Give ze prez the benefit of a doubt" ... that's what I'd been hearing under the rule of Bush - besides - "shut the fuck up and go back where you came from!"  But I guess those were different times.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, we are not lookin at the previous administration. Those days are done and using the 'but Bush did....' so nothing more than an excuse.
> 
> I actually have no problem with people studying Mao, I have.  I certainly would not hold his methods or philosophy up as a shining example for THIS country.
> 
> And I am also fine with a POTUS surrounding himself with 'challenging' thinkers - that is not a bad thing.... it is a bad thing when they are all so remarkably similar in their marxist views.
> 
> However, this thread is about Glen Beck and whether anyone who keeps ranting about his lies can actually evidence their claims from his programs.  Clearly, they can't. That is because every fact that Beck uses is verifiable. He is hanging this Administration by its own words.
> 
> Same question: What if he is right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think he's right.  I dont' think he's nowhere near being right.  He's got some very good points and raises some interesting issues, but that is about it.  That's how I feel.  He'd have to provide way more proof if he wants to convince me - in a proper manner.  If I'm wrong, then I really suck at reading people.  And I think I'm darn good at reading people.
> 
> With me, Cali, it's not really so much what he says as it is how he says it and how ridiculous some of his conclusions and connections are - and also - his show is unwatchable for me for all the reasons I already outlined in my previous posts (too much melodramatic bullshit, etc.) He often puts causation where correlation should go and busts a nut over every single thing this administration does.  If he picked battles and made more coherent and well-structured arguments, I am sure he'd have a much bigger following.  It's almost like the story of the boy that cried wolf - and acted like a hormonal hysterical woman at the same time.
> 
> I know there are some that will utterly discount him and ignore him ... but ... do you really blame them?  I get a damn rash when I'm watching that shitty talkshow.  Standards, gotta have standards!  And he's way under mine.  I'm sorry.  Gotta say it.  If someone would write it all down for me - edit it for all the emotional bs, etc. I'd read it.  But I won't give an hour of my time a day to watch the charade of what seems to be a mentally unstable individual - even if he has some darn good points.
> 
> Are you with me?
Click to expand...


I am with you - probably more than you realize. I don't know that his conclusions are all right - I think some are, I am yet to be convinced about others. And, if you watch Beck (which I admit is not easy cuz he can be as irritating as shit!) even he says he doesn't know that he's right.... He asks 'what if'. And he has some strong evidence to back up his scenarios. 

While I may find Beck annoying in his style, I've read his books and he's a smarter guy than his 'tv persona'. In particular, if you haven't read 'Arguing with Idiots' you might want to take a look, and Common Sense. Both really good books. 

My problem is that people keep stating that he lies. I have seen no evidece of lies... occasionally he's been mistaken - as has been Obama on more than one occasion!! (I always enjoyed his 'misspeak' about 'Selma got me born' - still makes me laugh to this day!!) However, there are a number on this board who decry Beck as a liar at ever possible opportunity. So, to them, I'd like them to provide evidence - we've provided the tapes to his programs - so, where are the lies?  

And..... What if he is right?


----------



## Neser Boha

California Girl said:


> Neser Boha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, we are not lookin at the previous administration. Those days are done and using the 'but Bush did....' so nothing more than an excuse.
> 
> I actually have no problem with people studying Mao, I have.  I certainly would not hold his methods or philosophy up as a shining example for THIS country.
> 
> And I am also fine with a POTUS surrounding himself with 'challenging' thinkers - that is not a bad thing.... it is a bad thing when they are all so remarkably similar in their marxist views.
> 
> However, this thread is about Glen Beck and whether anyone who keeps ranting about his lies can actually evidence their claims from his programs.  Clearly, they can't. That is because every fact that Beck uses is verifiable. He is hanging this Administration by its own words.
> 
> Same question: What if he is right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think he's right.  I dont' think he's nowhere near being right.  He's got some very good points and raises some interesting issues, but that is about it.  That's how I feel.  He'd have to provide way more proof if he wants to convince me - in a proper manner.  If I'm wrong, then I really suck at reading people.  And I think I'm darn good at reading people.
> 
> With me, Cali, it's not really so much what he says as it is how he says it and how ridiculous some of his conclusions and connections are - and also - his show is unwatchable for me for all the reasons I already outlined in my previous posts (too much melodramatic bullshit, etc.) He often puts causation where correlation should go and busts a nut over every single thing this administration does.  If he picked battles and made more coherent and well-structured arguments, I am sure he'd have a much bigger following.  It's almost like the story of the boy that cried wolf - and acted like a hormonal hysterical woman at the same time.
> 
> I know there are some that will utterly discount him and ignore him ... but ... do you really blame them?  I get a damn rash when I'm watching that shitty talkshow.  Standards, gotta have standards!  And he's way under mine.  I'm sorry.  Gotta say it.  If someone would write it all down for me - edit it for all the emotional bs, etc. I'd read it.  But I won't give an hour of my time a day to watch the charade of what seems to be a mentally unstable individual - even if he has some darn good points.
> 
> Are you with me?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am with you - probably more than you realize. I don't know that his conclusions are all right - I think some are, I am yet to be convinced about others. And, if you watch Beck (which I admit is not easy cuz he can be as irritating as shit!) even he says he doesn't know that he's right.... He asks 'what if'. And he has some strong evidence to back up his scenarios.
> 
> While I may find Beck annoying in his style, I've read his books and he's a smarter guy than his 'tv persona'. In particular, if you haven't read 'Arguing with Idiots' you might want to take a look, and Common Sense. Both really good books.
> 
> My problem is that people keep stating that he lies. I have seen no evidece of lies... occasionally he's been mistaken - as has been Obama on more than one occasion!! (I always enjoyed his 'misspeak' about 'Selma got me born' - still makes me laugh to this day!!) However, there are a number on this board who decry Beck as a liar at ever possible opportunity. So, to them, I'd like them to provide evidence - we've provided the tapes to his programs - so, where are the lies?
> 
> And..... What if he is right?
Click to expand...


I actually was ... some time ago ... one of the people that automatically called him a liar without doing much watching of his show (mainly because of the widely circulated vids of him saying some out of the world outrageous shit)...  I changed my tune especially after seeing how some people literally hate his guts (I'm not going to say 'liberals', I think that's retarded - to throw them all into one big bag).  I guess it's that 'stick with the underdog' reflex I've been cursed with.  While I mostly dislike him, I don't think he should be 'silenced' as some seem to be calling for.  He and his opinions and findings do have a place in the public discourse.  The more some people oppose him, the more people will defend him, while everyone should just chill the fuck out.

I agree people shouldn't just hate on him and want him off the air because he seems slightly unhinged or just because they disagree with his approach.

Whether he might be right or wrong ... I'll go with my gut and with what i learned about the US governmental structure and the system of checks and balances at the Uni ... I'll rely on that.  I really don't believe the US is in any danger thanks to Obama or the people he's surrounding himself with.  At least not yet - and I don't see it coming either. 

Of course I might be wrong, I don't have the patent on truth ... but I really don't think I'm wrong.

Plus honestly ... Obama has a rockstar status abroad ... seriously.  People LOVE him here in Sweden.  I mean... which last US president had that?


----------



## California Girl

Neser Boha said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neser Boha said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think he's right.  I dont' think he's nowhere near being right.  He's got some very good points and raises some interesting issues, but that is about it.  That's how I feel.  He'd have to provide way more proof if he wants to convince me - in a proper manner.  If I'm wrong, then I really suck at reading people.  And I think I'm darn good at reading people.
> 
> With me, Cali, it's not really so much what he says as it is how he says it and how ridiculous some of his conclusions and connections are - and also - his show is unwatchable for me for all the reasons I already outlined in my previous posts (too much melodramatic bullshit, etc.) He often puts causation where correlation should go and busts a nut over every single thing this administration does.  If he picked battles and made more coherent and well-structured arguments, I am sure he'd have a much bigger following.  It's almost like the story of the boy that cried wolf - and acted like a hormonal hysterical woman at the same time.
> 
> I know there are some that will utterly discount him and ignore him ... but ... do you really blame them?  I get a damn rash when I'm watching that shitty talkshow.  Standards, gotta have standards!  And he's way under mine.  I'm sorry.  Gotta say it.  If someone would write it all down for me - edit it for all the emotional bs, etc. I'd read it.  But I won't give an hour of my time a day to watch the charade of what seems to be a mentally unstable individual - even if he has some darn good points.
> 
> Are you with me?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am with you - probably more than you realize. I don't know that his conclusions are all right - I think some are, I am yet to be convinced about others. And, if you watch Beck (which I admit is not easy cuz he can be as irritating as shit!) even he says he doesn't know that he's right.... He asks 'what if'. And he has some strong evidence to back up his scenarios.
> 
> While I may find Beck annoying in his style, I've read his books and he's a smarter guy than his 'tv persona'. In particular, if you haven't read 'Arguing with Idiots' you might want to take a look, and Common Sense. Both really good books.
> 
> My problem is that people keep stating that he lies. I have seen no evidece of lies... occasionally he's been mistaken - as has been Obama on more than one occasion!! (I always enjoyed his 'misspeak' about 'Selma got me born' - still makes me laugh to this day!!) However, there are a number on this board who decry Beck as a liar at ever possible opportunity. So, to them, I'd like them to provide evidence - we've provided the tapes to his programs - so, where are the lies?
> 
> And..... What if he is right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I actually was ... some time ago ... one of the people that automatically called him a liar without doing much watching of his show (mainly because of the widely circulated vids of him saying some out of the world outrageous shit)...  I changed my tune especially after seeing how some people literally hate his guts (I'm not going to say 'liberals', I think that's retarded - to throw them all into one big bag).  I guess it's that 'stick with the underdog' reflex I've been cursed with.  While I mostly dislike him, I don't think he should be 'silenced' as some seem to be calling for.  He and his opinions and findings do have a place in the public discourse.  The more some people oppose him, the more people will defend him, while everyone should just chill the fuck out.
> 
> I agree people shouldn't just hate on him and want him off the air because he seems slightly unhinged or just because they disagree with his approach.
> 
> Whether he might be right or wrong ... I'll go with my gut and with what i learned about the US governmental structure and the system of checks and balances at the Uni ... I'll rely on that.  I really don't believe the US is in any danger thanks to Obama or the people he's surrounding himself with.  At least not yet - and I don't see it coming either.
> 
> Of course I might be wrong, I don't have the patent on truth ... but I really don't think I'm wrong.
> 
> Plus honestly ... Obama has a rockstar status abroad ... seriously.  People LOVE him here in Sweden.  I mean... which last US president had that?
Click to expand...


The Brits love him, mainly because they think he's naive and a bit of a joke. Also, of course, they have no problem with socialism, etc. 

I don't really care what the rest of the world thinks - I care only about my country. I see Obama as a puppet - I don't think he cares very much about anything but Obama - but the people around him.... they make me very nervous. 

I see from Beck's investigations that there is the strong potential for America to become something that I don't want my country to be. Without Beck, Van Jones would still be in the WH, ACORN would still be funded and few of us would be aware of exactly who our POTUS is surrounding himself with. No wonder the WH want to shut him up. 

Still I see not one of the lefties have much to disprove any evidence that Beck provides.


----------



## Neser Boha

California Girl said:


> Neser Boha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am with you - probably more than you realize. I don't know that his conclusions are all right - I think some are, I am yet to be convinced about others. And, if you watch Beck (which I admit is not easy cuz he can be as irritating as shit!) even he says he doesn't know that he's right.... He asks 'what if'. And he has some strong evidence to back up his scenarios.
> 
> While I may find Beck annoying in his style, I've read his books and he's a smarter guy than his 'tv persona'. In particular, if you haven't read 'Arguing with Idiots' you might want to take a look, and Common Sense. Both really good books.
> 
> My problem is that people keep stating that he lies. I have seen no evidece of lies... occasionally he's been mistaken - as has been Obama on more than one occasion!! (I always enjoyed his 'misspeak' about 'Selma got me born' - still makes me laugh to this day!!) However, there are a number on this board who decry Beck as a liar at ever possible opportunity. So, to them, I'd like them to provide evidence - we've provided the tapes to his programs - so, where are the lies?
> 
> And..... What if he is right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I actually was ... some time ago ... one of the people that automatically called him a liar without doing much watching of his show (mainly because of the widely circulated vids of him saying some out of the world outrageous shit)...  I changed my tune especially after seeing how some people literally hate his guts (I'm not going to say 'liberals', I think that's retarded - to throw them all into one big bag).  I guess it's that 'stick with the underdog' reflex I've been cursed with.  While I mostly dislike him, I don't think he should be 'silenced' as some seem to be calling for.  He and his opinions and findings do have a place in the public discourse.  The more some people oppose him, the more people will defend him, while everyone should just chill the fuck out.
> 
> I agree people shouldn't just hate on him and want him off the air because he seems slightly unhinged or just because they disagree with his approach.
> 
> Whether he might be right or wrong ... I'll go with my gut and with what i learned about the US governmental structure and the system of checks and balances at the Uni ... I'll rely on that.  I really don't believe the US is in any danger thanks to Obama or the people he's surrounding himself with.  At least not yet - and I don't see it coming either.
> 
> Of course I might be wrong, I don't have the patent on truth ... but I really don't think I'm wrong.
> 
> Plus honestly ... Obama has a rockstar status abroad ... seriously.  People LOVE him here in Sweden.  I mean... which last US president had that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Brits love him, mainly because they think he's naive and a bit of a joke. Also, of course, they have no problem with socialism, etc.
> 
> I don't really care what the rest of the world thinks - I care only about my country. I see Obama as a puppet - I don't think he cares very much about anything but Obama - but the people around him.... they make me very nervous.
> 
> I see from Beck's investigations that there is the strong potential for America to become something that I don't want my country to be. Without Beck, Van Jones would still be in the WH, ACORN would still be funded and few of us would be aware of exactly who our POTUS is surrounding himself with. No wonder the WH want to shut him up.
> 
> Still I see not one of the lefties have much to disprove any evidence that Beck provides.
Click to expand...


Doll, I would really appreciate if you stopped throwing all the 'lefties' into the same bag. Not everything is so black and white.  I'm what you'd probably consider a leftist and I am engaging in an honest discussion here with you, am I not?  I even watched his show in order to engage in this discussion.  I've been trying to convey the inanity of separating people into these camps for a while now ... I wonder why people insist on doing so.  Why do you do it?  Is it helping somehow?  Or do you just want to agitate?

From what I know of Van Jones ... I understand how would Americans be upset about him being associated with the WH, but I personally don't see that much 'evil oozing out of him' as you might.  So, whether it is good or not that he is outta there remains to be more of a subjective issue.  At least to me.  I might be missing something as I've not been paying that much attention to the whole Van Jones issue, I must confess.  I did look him up online though   If you have a good source detailing the dangers of Van Jones, do post it and I'll gladly read it.


----------



## California Girl

Neser Boha said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neser Boha said:
> 
> 
> 
> I actually was ... some time ago ... one of the people that automatically called him a liar without doing much watching of his show (mainly because of the widely circulated vids of him saying some out of the world outrageous shit)...  I changed my tune especially after seeing how some people literally hate his guts (I'm not going to say 'liberals', I think that's retarded - to throw them all into one big bag).  I guess it's that 'stick with the underdog' reflex I've been cursed with.  While I mostly dislike him, I don't think he should be 'silenced' as some seem to be calling for.  He and his opinions and findings do have a place in the public discourse.  The more some people oppose him, the more people will defend him, while everyone should just chill the fuck out.
> 
> I agree people shouldn't just hate on him and want him off the air because he seems slightly unhinged or just because they disagree with his approach.
> 
> Whether he might be right or wrong ... I'll go with my gut and with what i learned about the US governmental structure and the system of checks and balances at the Uni ... I'll rely on that.  I really don't believe the US is in any danger thanks to Obama or the people he's surrounding himself with.  At least not yet - and I don't see it coming either.
> 
> Of course I might be wrong, I don't have the patent on truth ... but I really don't think I'm wrong.
> 
> Plus honestly ... Obama has a rockstar status abroad ... seriously.  People LOVE him here in Sweden.  I mean... which last US president had that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Brits love him, mainly because they think he's naive and a bit of a joke. Also, of course, they have no problem with socialism, etc.
> 
> I don't really care what the rest of the world thinks - I care only about my country. I see Obama as a puppet - I don't think he cares very much about anything but Obama - but the people around him.... they make me very nervous.
> 
> I see from Beck's investigations that there is the strong potential for America to become something that I don't want my country to be. Without Beck, Van Jones would still be in the WH, ACORN would still be funded and few of us would be aware of exactly who our POTUS is surrounding himself with. No wonder the WH want to shut him up.
> 
> Still I see not one of the lefties have much to disprove any evidence that Beck provides.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Doll, I would really appreciate if you stopped throwing all the 'lefties' into the same bag. Not everything is so black and white.  I'm what you'd probably consider a leftist and I am engaging in an honest discussion here with you, am I not?  I even watched his show in order to engage in this discussion.  I've been trying to convey the inanity of separating people into these camps for a while now ... I wonder why people insist on doing so.  Why do you do it?  Is it helping somehow?  Or do you just want to agitate?
> 
> From what I know of Van Jones ... I understand how would Americans be upset about him being associated with the WH, but I personally don't see that much 'evil oozing out of him' as you might.  So, whether it is good or not that he is outta there remains to be more of a subjective issue.  At least to me.  I might be missing something as I've not been paying that much attention to the whole Van Jones issue, I must confess.  I did look him up online though   If you have a good source detailing the dangers of Van Jones, do post it and I'll gladly read it.
Click to expand...



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RgkWG4VnOIg]YouTube - Glenn Beck - Van Jones: SHOCKING WORDS! 9/01/09 Part 1/5[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tz0U0XODwuk&feature=related]YouTube - Glenn Beck - Van Jones is a 9/11 Truther 9/3/09 Part 2/5[/ame]


Glenn Beck on Van Jones. Note: unlike the people who 'edit' Becks words to make it sound as though he hates 9/11 families or victims of Katrina - Beck provides the whole context of Van Jones' own words. 

That's just two of the 5 clips of one show. I didn't want to Beck you to death!! LOL.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Neser Boha said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neser Boha said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dun dun dun dun DUUUUUUN!
> 
> Come on Terry ... yes, it is disconcerting that Obama made such poor choices in people he's surrounding himself with, but that doesn't necessarily mean that the WH has been taken over by some insidious ninja Marxists ... I understand your concern, but while Beck is right to point all that out, he is more of an alarmist than a person concerned purely with facts.  In other words, don't worry ...  "Give ze prez the benefit of a doubt" ... that's what I'd been hearing under the rule of Bush - besides - "shut the fuck up and go back where you came from!"  But I guess those were different times.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, we are not lookin at the previous administration. Those days are done and using the 'but Bush did....' so nothing more than an excuse.
> 
> I actually have no problem with people studying Mao, I have.  I certainly would not hold his methods or philosophy up as a shining example for THIS country.
> 
> And I am also fine with a POTUS surrounding himself with 'challenging' thinkers - that is not a bad thing.... it is a bad thing when they are all so remarkably similar in their marxist views.
> 
> However, this thread is about Glen Beck and whether anyone who keeps ranting about his lies can actually evidence their claims from his programs.  Clearly, they can't. That is because every fact that Beck uses is verifiable. He is hanging this Administration by its own words.
> 
> Same question: What if he is right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think he's right.  I dont' think he's nowhere near being right.  He's got some very good points and raises some interesting issues, but that is about it.  That's how I feel.  He'd have to provide way more proof if he wants to convince me - in a proper manner.  If I'm wrong, then I really suck at reading people.  And I think I'm darn good at reading people.
> 
> With me, Cali, it's not really so much what he says as it is how he says it and how ridiculous some of his conclusions and connections are - and also - his show is unwatchable for me for all the reasons I already outlined in my previous posts (too much melodramatic bullshit, etc.) He often puts causation where correlation should go and busts a nut over every single thing this administration does.  If he picked battles and made more coherent and well-structured arguments, I am sure he'd have a much bigger following.  It's almost like the story of the boy that cried wolf - and acted like a hormonal hysterical woman at the same time.
> 
> I know there are some that will utterly discount him and ignore him ... but ... do you really blame them?  I get a damn rash when I'm watching that shitty talkshow.  Standards, gotta have standards!  And he's way under mine.  I'm sorry.  Gotta say it.  If someone would write it all down for me - edit it for all the emotional bs, etc. I'd read it.  But I won't give an hour of my time a day to watch the charade of what seems to be a mentally unstable individual - even if he has some darn good points.
> 
> Are you with me?
Click to expand...


Your problem is trying to read people instead of looking at the facts that people like Beck present. You don't like the messenger so you forego the message. That's ignorance at it's finest.


----------



## Neser Boha

Lonestar_logic said:


> Neser Boha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, we are not lookin at the previous administration. Those days are done and using the 'but Bush did....' so nothing more than an excuse.
> 
> I actually have no problem with people studying Mao, I have.  I certainly would not hold his methods or philosophy up as a shining example for THIS country.
> 
> And I am also fine with a POTUS surrounding himself with 'challenging' thinkers - that is not a bad thing.... it is a bad thing when they are all so remarkably similar in their marxist views.
> 
> However, this thread is about Glen Beck and whether anyone who keeps ranting about his lies can actually evidence their claims from his programs.  Clearly, they can't. That is because every fact that Beck uses is verifiable. He is hanging this Administration by its own words.
> 
> Same question: What if he is right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think he's right.  I dont' think he's nowhere near being right.  He's got some very good points and raises some interesting issues, but that is about it.  That's how I feel.  He'd have to provide way more proof if he wants to convince me - in a proper manner.  If I'm wrong, then I really suck at reading people.  And I think I'm darn good at reading people.
> 
> With me, Cali, it's not really so much what he says as it is how he says it and how ridiculous some of his conclusions and connections are - and also - his show is unwatchable for me for all the reasons I already outlined in my previous posts (too much melodramatic bullshit, etc.) He often puts causation where correlation should go and busts a nut over every single thing this administration does.  If he picked battles and made more coherent and well-structured arguments, I am sure he'd have a much bigger following.  It's almost like the story of the boy that cried wolf - and acted like a hormonal hysterical woman at the same time.
> 
> I know there are some that will utterly discount him and ignore him ... but ... do you really blame them?  I get a damn rash when I'm watching that shitty talkshow.  Standards, gotta have standards!  And he's way under mine.  I'm sorry.  Gotta say it.  If someone would write it all down for me - edit it for all the emotional bs, etc. I'd read it.  But I won't give an hour of my time a day to watch the charade of what seems to be a mentally unstable individual - even if he has some darn good points.
> 
> Are you with me?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your problem is trying to read people instead of looking at the facts that people like Beck present. You don't like the messenger so you forego the message. That's ignorance at it's finest.
Click to expand...


Hah, that coming from you.  Puhleeeaze...


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Neser Boha said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neser Boha said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think he's right.  I dont' think he's nowhere near being right.  He's got some very good points and raises some interesting issues, but that is about it.  That's how I feel.  He'd have to provide way more proof if he wants to convince me - in a proper manner.  If I'm wrong, then I really suck at reading people.  And I think I'm darn good at reading people.
> 
> With me, Cali, it's not really so much what he says as it is how he says it and how ridiculous some of his conclusions and connections are - and also - his show is unwatchable for me for all the reasons I already outlined in my previous posts (too much melodramatic bullshit, etc.) He often puts causation where correlation should go and busts a nut over every single thing this administration does.  If he picked battles and made more coherent and well-structured arguments, I am sure he'd have a much bigger following.  It's almost like the story of the boy that cried wolf - and acted like a hormonal hysterical woman at the same time.
> 
> I know there are some that will utterly discount him and ignore him ... but ... do you really blame them?  I get a damn rash when I'm watching that shitty talkshow.  Standards, gotta have standards!  And he's way under mine.  I'm sorry.  Gotta say it.  If someone would write it all down for me - edit it for all the emotional bs, etc. I'd read it.  *But I won't give an hour of my time a day to watch the charade of what seems to be a mentally unstable individual - even if he has some darn good points.*
> 
> Are you with me?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your problem is trying to read people instead of looking at the facts that people like Beck present. You don't like the messenger so you forego the message. That's ignorance at it's finest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hah, that coming from you.  Puhleeeaze...
Click to expand...


No actually that came from you, I was simply clarifying your position.


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hIQTg-HlzCk[/ame]
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jXGQmUwoaQU[/ame]
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g-VUVLb0sb4[/ame]
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Q_Pgc9o_8s[/ame]


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zUg7BOtOOdk[/ame]
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8xudsj34N_8[/ame]
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mdXInC3Xvbc[/ame]
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QM3WJra0PV0[/ame]
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eGmTcyXLIEQ[/ame]


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

IT IS CLEAR  THAT BECK IS NOTHING  BUT A CRAZY LIAR

JUST WATCH

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zUg7BOtOOdk&feature=player_embedded[/ame]


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

Please  just ignore it

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YWjQeKfPv58[/ame]
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B5Eu2u4jovk[/ame]
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mmAKs-jjG_E[/ame]
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=71vwscgJwR8[/ame]
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ke1rzB2eAkg[/ame]


----------



## immto

Neser Boha said:


> Terry said:
> 
> 
> 
> what bother's me is that these marxist that want to kill our Constitution have the inside track to all our National Secrets, knows our weak areas.  It is like having an enemy spy having full rein on everything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dun dun dun dun DUUUUUUN!
> 
> Come on Terry ... yes, it is disconcerting that Obama made such poor choices in people he's surrounding himself with, but that doesn't necessarily mean that the WH has been taken over by some insidious ninja Marxists ... I understand your concern, but while Beck is right to point all that out, he is more of an alarmist than a person concerned purely with facts.  In other words, don't worry ...  "Give ze prez the benefit of a doubt" ... that's what I'd been hearing under the rule of Bush - besides - "shut the fuck up and go back where you came from!"  But I guess those were different times.
Click to expand...


It doesn't mean it will happen, just that it probably will happen.


----------



## PixieStix

Mr.Fitnah said:


> Please just ignore it
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YWjQeKfPv58
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B5Eu2u4jovk
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mmAKs-jjG_E
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=71vwscgJwR8
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ke1rzB2eAkg


 


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zykW2669XQY&feature=channel[/ame]


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

its like Alice in wonderland


----------



## PixieStix

Mr.Fitnah said:


> its like Alice in wonderland


 
It is


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

Stuff to boring for the progressives

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t9dnLgTo6MU[/ame]
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D6mmOapC_i0[/ame]
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tjQhuiMKnCk[/ame]
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cFLcvTrHTZk[/ame]
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nu1FK1dW3SQ[/ame]
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hCR4F8nebY4[/ame]


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

Revolutionary Holocaust airs Friday, January 22 at 5p ET on the Fox News Channel... 

A groundbreaking hour long special where Glenn Beck takes us back in time to examine the roots of socialism and communism and the evil that followed. We all know about the horrors of the holocaust where the pure evil Hitler inspired claimed the lives of millions of innocent people. But most do not know about the millions upon millions of lives lost in a different genocide of the Ukrainian people under the Stalin regime. This special also takes a look behind the iconic fashion symbol of Che Guevara showing that the myth doesn't tell the story of the man who was a blood thirsty killer. We meet a family who saw first hand what a monster the man was. They know the cost of communism and you will too when you hear their story, and who can forget about Mao Zedong? A leader responsible for 70-million deaths during his reign. All communist. All killers. We will show you things you've never seen but need to.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iF3uVaqdi_Q]YouTube - Glenn Beck special revoutionary holocaust part 1.wmv[/ame]

CONTRIBUTING EXPERTS
---------------

 Edvins Snore

Edvins Snore

Edvins Snore is both the author of &#8216;The Soviet Story&#8217; script and the director of the film. 

&#8216;The Soviet Story&#8217; is his debut feature documentary. The film won the Jury&#8217;s &#8220;Mass Impact Award&#8221; at the 2008 Boston Film Festival, has been shown on national television in Europe and is now screening on public broadcasting TV stations in the United States. The film has been translated into 30 languages.

As a Master of Political Science, Edvins Snore studied the subject and collected materials for the film over 10 years. 

&#8216;The Soviet Story&#8217; was filmed over 2 years in Russia, Ukraine, Latvia, Germany, France, UK and Belgium. As a result, &#8216;The Soviet Story&#8217; presents a truly unique insight into recent Soviet history, told by people, once Soviet citizens, who have firsthand knowledge of it.

Taras Hunczak

is a professor emeritus at Rutgers University in Newark, New Jersey. He lectures in Ukrainian, Russian, and East-European history.

Dr. Hunczak's publications include:

- Russian Imperialism from Ivan the Great to the Revolution; 
- The Ukraine, 1917-1921: A Study in Revolution; 
- On the Horns of a Dilemma: The Story of the Ukrainian Division Halychyna; 
- Symon Petliura and the Jews: A reappraisal (Ukrainian Jewish studies); 
- Ukraine: The Challenges of World War II

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PqGRI7lRgoM]YouTube - Glenn Beck special revoutionary holocaust part 2.wmv[/ame]

Publications in Ukrainian include:

- Ukraina&#8212;persha polovyna XX stolittia: Narysy politychnoi istorii; 
- Symon Petliura ta ievrei; 
- U mundyrakh voroha 
- Shevchenko Scientific Society Opens its Holodomor Archive 
- Ukrainian Congress Committee of America

Jonah Goldberg 
Author Liberal Fascism

Jonah Goldberg was the founding editor of National Review Online and is currently editor-at-large of NRO. He  is a Pulitzer-nominated columnist for The Los Angeles Times. His column is carried by the Chicago Tribune, New York Post, Dallas Morning News and scores of other papers.  His first book, Liberal Fascism, was a #1 New York Times and Amazon bestseller and was selected as the #1 history book of 2008 by Amazon readers. He is a member of the Board of Contributors to USA Today and previously served as a columnist for theTimes of London, Brill&#8217;s Content and the American Enterprise. His writings have appeared in the Washington Post, Wall Street Journal, Christian Science Monitor, Commentary, The New Yorker,  Food and Wine and numerous other publications. He is currently a Fox News Contributor. 

UKRAINE HOLODOMOR CONSULTANTS
---------------


Video: Ukraine famine genocide survivor interviews

Damian Kolody, Filmmaker

Damian Kolody is a writer and independent filmmaker based in New York City. He also freelances as an editor and videographer. His award winning "The Orange Chronicles" is a feature documentary on Ukraine's Orange Revolution that has screened throughout North America and Europe. He is also working on compiling a video archive documenting eyewitness testimony from the few survivors left of the 1933 Famine in Ukraine, which he hopes will serve in educating the public about this tragedy.

OrangeChronicles

Nigel Colley

Nigel Colley is the great nephew of Gareth Jones, a young Welsh Journalist of worldwide repute for internationally exposing the 1932-33 Holodomor, & believed to have been politically murdered in his prime by Chinese bandits in 1935.  Nigel and his family have devoted their lives to educating the public about Gareth Jones and the horrors of the Holodomor that he tried to show the world.

- Famine Exposure Newspaper Articles relating to Gareth Jones' trips to The Soviet Union

ERNESTO CHE GUEVARA EXPERTS

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uIxBdo8aWRY]YouTube - Glenn Beck special revoutionary holocaust part 3.wmv[/ame]
---------------


Humberto Fontova

Humberto Fontova

Cuban-born author, columnist and public-speaker. He holds an M.A in Latin American Studies from Tulane University and is the author of four books including Fidel Hollywood's Favorite Tyrant and Exposing the Real Che Guevara and the Useful Idiots Who Idolize Him.

- Fidel Hollywood's Favorite Tyrant 
- Exposing the Real Che Guevara and the Useful Idiots Who Idolize Him

---------------

Nick Gillespie

Editor in Chief, Reason.com and Reason.tv

Nick Gillespie is editor in chief of Reason.tv and Reason.com, which draws 2.5 million visits per month and features the staff weblog Hit & Run, and others as one of the best political blogs.

Gillespie served as Reason magazine's editor in chief from 2000 to 2008. Under his direction, Reason won the 2005 Western Publications Association "Maggie" Award for Best Political Magazine. Gillespie originally joined Reason's staff in 1993 as an assistant editor and ascended to the top slot in 2000. In 2004, Gillespie edited the book Choice: The Best of Reason, an anthology of the magazine's best articles.

Gillespie's work has appeared in The New York Times, The Washington Post, The Wall Street Journal, The Los Angeles Times, The New York Post, Slate, Salon, Time.com, Marketplace, and numerous other publications.

---------------

Che Guevara Consultants

- Pedro Corzo, creator/producer &#8220;Anatomy of a Myth&#8221; 
- Victims Memorial

MAO ZEDONG EXPERTS
---------------
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pv6W4g8euSI]YouTube - part 4.wmv[/ame]

Lee Edwards 

Lee Edwards

Lee Edwards is widely regarded as the chief historian of the American conservative movement. He has published more than 15 books about the leading individuals and institutions of American conservatism, including biographies of Ronald Reagan and Barry Goldwater and a history of The Heritage Foundation.

He published To Preserve and Protect: The Life of Edwin Meese III in 2005. It is a biography of Meese, the 75th U.S. Attorney General, a Reagan adviser for more than 30 years &#8211; and Heritage's Ronald Reagan Distinguished Fellow in Public Policy.

A second offering in 2005 revisited a favorite subject: Ronald Reagan. A year after the former president's death, Edwards &#8211; who published the first Reagan biography in 1967 &#8211; thought he should write another to help keep the memory alive. The 187-page result, The Essential Ronald Reagan: A Profile in Courage, Justice and Wisdom, covers Reagan's life and impact on America in a way that led one Amazon.com reviewer to write, "This book is essential for anyone wanting to learn about Ronald Reagan &#8211; especially those who are reading about him for the first time."

Edwards, Heritage's Distinguished Fellow in Conservative Thought, also serves as an Adjunct Professor of Politics at the Catholic University of America in Washington, D.C. He is chairman of the Victims of Communism Memorial Foundation, which reached an important goal in 2007: the creation of an international memorial in Washington to the more than 100 million victims of communism.

Modeled after the statue created by Chinese students in 1989 before the Tiananmen Square massacre, the memorial stands at the intersection of Massachusetts Avenue NW and New Jersey Avenue NW.  President George W. Bush helped dedicate it on June 12, 2007, saying that while we will never know the names of all who perished, "at this sacred place, communism's unknown victims will be consecrated to history and remembered forever."

---------------


Jung Chang

Jung Chang

Jung Chang is a Chinese-born British writer now living in London, best known for her family autobiography Wild Swans: Three Daughters of China, selling over 10 million copies worldwide but banned in mainland China.

Her 832-page biography of Mao Zedong, Mao: The Unknown Story, written with her husband, the British historian Jon Halliday, was published in June 2005 and is a highly critical description of Mao Zedong's life and work.

Glenn Beck - Current Events & Politics - The Revolutionary Holocaust


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

No liberal  has the courage to face  the facts that Glenn presents because they cannot be refuted.
So the attack him and bravely tread  along in their indestructible ignorance .

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=46dw1rau4_U]YouTube - Understanding progressives 1.wmv[/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZxzbXOOdKlE]YouTube - Understanding progressives 2[/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9EkMX4VL0CE]YouTube - Understanding progressives 3[/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IfOIgFVeZaU]YouTube - Understanding progressives 4[/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=knBhrCLzCzU]YouTube - Understanding progressives 5[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

There are no rules for radicals

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wq160PIYjHo"]YouTube - No Rules for Radicals[/ame]


----------



## Vast LWC

Is this thread still going on?

I've come to realize that Beck is an insane conspiracy theorist, and isn't worth my time, or anybody else's.

If you morons want to waste your time continuing to watch him, be my guest, people are slowly starting to see him for exactly what he is.  A crazy asshole.


----------



## Zoom-boing

Vast LWC said:


> Is this thread still going on?
> 
> I've come to realize that Beck is an insane conspiracy theorist, and isn't worth my time, or anybody else's.
> 
> If you morons want to waste your time continuing to watch him, be my guest, people are slowly starting to see him for exactly what he is.  A crazy asshole.



You play 'bash the messenger' very well.  Bravo!


----------



## PixieStix

Zoom-boing said:


> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is this thread still going on?
> 
> I've come to realize that Beck is an insane conspiracy theorist, and isn't worth my time, or anybody else's.
> 
> If you morons want to waste your time continuing to watch him, be my guest, people are slowly starting to see him for exactly what he is.  A crazy asshole.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You play 'bash the messenger' very well.  Bravo!
Click to expand...


Like wanting to kill the mailman for delivering your tax bill, huh?


----------



## Vast LWC

Zoom-boing said:


> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is this thread still going on?
> 
> I've come to realize that Beck is an insane conspiracy theorist, and isn't worth my time, or anybody else's.
> 
> If you morons want to waste your time continuing to watch him, be my guest, people are slowly starting to see him for exactly what he is.  A crazy asshole.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You play 'bash the messenger' very well.  Bravo!
Click to expand...


"Messenger" of what?

According to Beck, he doesn't pass on any messages, he just "Asks the Questions that no-one else is asking".

He's not a "messenger", he's the *source *of the insanity he rants on about.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Vast LWC said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is this thread still going on?
> 
> I've come to realize that Beck is an insane conspiracy theorist, and isn't worth my time, or anybody else's.
> 
> If you morons want to waste your time continuing to watch him, be my guest, people are slowly starting to see him for exactly what he is.  A crazy asshole.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You play 'bash the messenger' very well.  Bravo!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Messenger" of what?
> 
> According to Beck, he doesn't pass on any messages, he just "Asks the Questions that no-one else is asking".
> 
> He's not a "messenger", he's the *source *of the insanity he rants on about.
Click to expand...


And out of his "rants" what has he stated that wasn't true?


----------



## Zoom-boing

Vast LWC said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is this thread still going on?
> 
> I've come to realize that Beck is an insane conspiracy theorist, and isn't worth my time, or anybody else's.
> 
> If you morons want to waste your time continuing to watch him, be my guest, people are slowly starting to see him for exactly what he is.  A crazy asshole.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You play 'bash the messenger' very well.  Bravo!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Messenger" of what?
> 
> According to Beck, he doesn't pass on any messages, he just "Asks the Questions that no-one else is asking".
> 
> He's not a "messenger", he's the *source *of the insanity he rants on about.
Click to expand...


Try addressing the questions being asked instead of just bashing the delivery system.


----------



## Vast LWC

Lonestar_logic said:


> And out of his "rants" what has he stated that wasn't true?




He never says anything that wasn't true, *because he never says anything at all.*

Beck excels in a tactic known in law as "leading the witness".

He never states an opinion, he just implies what he means in the form of a question.

Then he invites guests on his show that answer his "questions" and actually say the lies that he is implying.

The net result, however, is exactly the same.

When you ask a leading question, and then have a friend answer it in the manner you want them to, it's still lying, because you're not correcting them.

That would be "Lying by Omission" as well as "Lying by implication".


----------



## Vast LWC

Zoom-boing said:


> Try addressing the questions being asked instead of just bashing the delivery system.



Answering Beck's questions?

No thanks.  See my prior post.

Here, I'll give you an example of a Beck-type question:

Is Zoom-Boing a homosexual?  Some people say so, so let's make some unfounded implications to attempt to prove it...


----------



## skookerasbil

Mr.Fitnah said:


> Watch tonight and by the numbers, show where he is lying distorting  or idiotic.
> I will  be posting the video of the entire show tonight.
> Watch it live and be ready to call the time on the video and provide your evidence.
> This is an open book test.




*lmao............one thing you can always count on from the k00ks when they go down the road of "fox guys lie.....".............

they NEVER are able to identify specific stuff. *


----------



## skookerasbil

Vast LWC said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> And out of his "rants" what has he stated that wasn't true?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He never says anything that wasn't true, *because he never says anything at all.*
> 
> Beck excels in a tactic known in law as "leading the witness".
> 
> He never states an opinion, he just implies what he means in the form of a question.
> 
> Then he invites guests on his show that answer his "questions" and actually say the lies that he is implying.
> 
> The net result, however, is exactly the same.
> 
> When you ask a leading question, and then have a friend answer it in the manner you want them to, it's still lying, because you're not correcting them.
> 
> That would be "Lying by Omission" as well as "Lying by implication".
Click to expand...


----------



## skookerasbil

*Glenn Beck Is 'Really' The Most Watched Cable News Host On TV*
By Noel Sheppard (Bio | Archive)
Sat, 01/30/2010 - 12:30 ET  

Is Glenn Beck the most watched cable news host on television today?

According to Steve Krakauer he is. 

Although Bill O'Reilly and Sean Hannity typically have higher ratings than their Fox News colleague, Beck often garners a higher percentage of the people watching television during their respective time slots.

Krakauer explained the math Friday:

Story Continues Below Ad &#8595;
One of the ratings categories for broadcast TV is the share data, which is defined by Nielsen as: The percent of households (or persons) using television who are tuned to a specific program, station or network in a specific area at a specific time. (Put another way  its the percentage of people watching that particular channel at that particular hour, based on the total number of people watching TV at the time.) Its used by broadcast TV, but never for cable TV  the reason being the ratings are usually so small compared to all of television the share average would be negligible. 

Well not so for Fox News. We took a look at the cable ratings from 5-11pmET using the Persons Using Television (PUT) average to determine the share ratings for last weeks cable programs. And when weighted based on this average, Glenn Becks 5pmET show comes out on top by a significant margin.

Beck has a 5.5% share in total viewers, compared to OReilly at 8pmET with 4.6%, Hannity at 9pmET with 3.9% and Greta Van Susteren at 10pmET with 3.4%. In the A25-54 demographic, the breakdown was similar: Beck  4.1%, OReilly  3.1%, Hannity  2.5%, Greta  2.1%. (By comparison, no other cable news network reached higher than 1% share at any of those hours.)

These percentages are pretty remarkable for all of the big FNC anchors, but specifically for Beck. 5.5% of all people watching TV (broadcast and cable) were tuned to his 5pm show last week. A cable news show. Now last week happened to be an especially good week for Beck, anchored by his Communism special on Friday. Friday was his best ratings ever in both categories, and he had the top cable show in the 5pm hour in both categories as well.

Yes, that is remarkable when you consider the number of homes that don't have access to cable networks.


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

Still no courage from the left?


----------



## Zoom-boing

Vast LWC said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> Try addressing the questions being asked instead of just bashing the delivery system.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Answering Beck's questions?
> 
> No thanks.  See my prior post.
> 
> Here, I'll give you an example of a Beck-type question:
> 
> Is Zoom-Boing a homosexual?  Some people say so, so let's make some unfounded implications to attempt to prove it...
Click to expand...


Here are some of Beck's questions that he actually asked.  Still no phone call from the White House giving a reasonable answer.  

- How did Van Jones, a self-proclaimed communist become a special advisor to the president? 

-Did President Obama know of Van Jones radical political beliefs when he named him special advisor? 

-Are the President's advisers working to better the country or their own ideals? 

-Do any of the President's advisers have criminal records? 

-If politicians arent writing the bills and arent reading the bills, do they have any idea what these 1000 page plus bills actually impose on the American people?


----------



## Vast LWC

Zoom-boing said:


> Here are some of Beck's questions that he actually asked.  Still no phone call from the White House giving a reasonable answer.
> 
> - How did Van Jones, a self-proclaimed communist become a special advisor to the president?
> 
> -Did President Obama know of Van Jones radical political beliefs when he named him special advisor?
> 
> -Are the President's advisers working to better the country or their own ideals?
> 
> -Do any of the President's advisers have criminal records?
> 
> -If politicians arent writing the bills and arent reading the bills, do they have any idea what these 1000 page plus bills actually impose on the American people?



Yeah those are SOME of the questions, certainly not the most radical of his questions, or prime examples of the level of insanity in his questions, but those are examples, I guess.

The answers being:

-Why wouldn't he be an "advisor", since the purpose of his advisory position had nothing to do with whether the country should be communist or not.

-Why should he care?  Was Van Jones somehow in a position to change the country into a totalitarian state?

-No.

-This is a perfect example of a leading question, as it assumes that politicians aren't in fact writing or reading the bills they are passing.  Something which Beck has no way of knowing.  The second half of the question is dependent upon a statement he assumed in the first half of the question.

Here, let me give you a simple example of how that works:

Some people believe Ronald Reagan was the Anti-Christ.  I don't necessarily think so, but if he is the Anti-Christ, he might have done these things... (insert a few things Reagan did during his administration).


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

Yeah he just asks questions like Have you heard of the cloward /piven strategy?
American Thinker: Barack Obama and the Strategy of Manufactured Crisis
Funny you call yourself VLW and when its extent is reveled, you act like it doesn't exist


----------



## Vast LWC

Mr.Fitnah said:


> Yeah he just asks questions like Have you heard of the cloward /piven strategy?
> American Thinker: Barack Obama and the Strategy of Manufactured Crisis
> Funny you call yourself VLW and when its extent is reveled, you act like it doesn't exist



Sounds like you must be one of those 9/11 conspiracy theorists then, and I guess Beck must be one too.

If any crisis has Cloward-Piven written all over it, it was that one.

So i'm thinking Beck was asking all kinds of "questions" about 9/11, right?

No???  Well that's odd...

Now, let's make one thing clear, I am *not *a 9/11 conspiracy theorist myself, *but then I'm not FUCKING INSANE*, unlike some right-wing talking heads who have opinion shows on FoxNews that I could mention.


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

Vast LWC said:


> Mr.Fitnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah he just asks questions like Have you heard of the cloward /piven strategy?
> American Thinker: Barack Obama and the Strategy of Manufactured Crisis
> Funny you call yourself VLW and when its extent is reveled, you act like it doesn't exist
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like you must be one of those 9/11 conspiracy theorists then, and I guess Beck must be one too.
> 
> If any crisis has Cloward-Piven written all over it, it was that one.
> 
> So i'm thinking Beck was asking all kinds of "questions" about 9/11, right?
> 
> No???  Well that's odd...
> 
> Now, let's make one thing clear, I am *not *a 9/11 conspiracy theorist myself, *but then I'm not FUCKING INSANE*, unlike some right-wing talking heads who have opinion shows on FoxNews that I could mention.
Click to expand...


C/P and the progressive agenda are about evolution not revolution.
This thread is to much for you.


----------



## Vast LWC

Mr.Fitnah said:


> C/P and the progressive agenda are about evolution not revolution.
> This thread is to much for you.



OR, however unlikely it seems,_ perhaps_ there's a small minority of folks out there who make up crazy-assed conspiracy theories.

No, it couldn't be that.  Of course there must be some giant world conspiracy working.  Right?

It couldn't be that Glenn Beck is spouting crazy black-helicopter stories* to get RATINGS*, Right?


----------



## Chimera

I was glad to see that Honda, Best Western, and Starkist are the latest sponsors to drop him.


----------



## Vast LWC

Chimera said:


> I was glad to see that Honda, Best Western, and Starkist are the latest sponsors to drop him.



Charlie Tuna kicked Beck to the curb!!??

Sweet!


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rWFV8NIuDUo]YouTube - mon 1.wmv[/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mgbp-LJ-XQY]YouTube - mon 2.wmv[/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zejlRvS_oYU]YouTube - mon 3.wmv[/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QmKtB4-sSb8]YouTube - mon 4.wmv[/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yQFsNZ0h8bU]YouTube - mon 5.wmv[/ame]


----------



## Zona

Mr.Fitnah said:


> Watch tonight and by the numbers, show where he is lying distorting  or idiotic.
> I will  be posting the video of the entire show tonight.
> Watch it live and be ready to call the time on the video and provide your evidence.
> This is an open book test.



Turns out he was being idiotic again.  of course.

oh and get off my phone.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YA7-BvVDV10"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YA7-BvVDV10[/ame]


----------



## Zona




----------



## Mr.Fitnah

You are  such a pathetic fool.


----------



## California Girl

Vast LWC said:


> Mr.Fitnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah he just asks questions like Have you heard of the cloward /piven strategy?
> American Thinker: Barack Obama and the Strategy of Manufactured Crisis
> Funny you call yourself VLW and when its extent is reveled, you act like it doesn't exist
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like you must be one of those 9/11 conspiracy theorists then, and I guess Beck must be one too.
> 
> If any crisis has Cloward-Piven written all over it, it was that one.
> 
> So i'm thinking Beck was asking all kinds of "questions" about 9/11, right?
> 
> No???  Well that's odd...
> 
> Now, let's make one thing clear, I am *not *a 9/11 conspiracy theorist myself, *but then I'm not FUCKING INSANE*, unlike some right-wing talking heads who have opinion shows on FoxNews that I could mention.
Click to expand...


That you claim a crisis such as 9/11 has 'Cloward-Piven written all over it' proves one thing. It proves that you have absolutely no idea what Cloward-Piven is.


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fXt_C4aGycw]YouTube - Plane crash Austin Texas 1[/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HwMP2dsRce4]YouTube - Plane crash Austin texas2[/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jp0zC6P3444]YouTube - Plane crash Austin texas 3[/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ENp8gSzslyM]YouTube - who is obama 4[/ame]


----------



## Cold Fusion38

[ame]www.youtube.com/watch?v=fxrd_jZJxkg&feature=fvst[/ame]




This sums up Beck and those who listen to him PERFECTLY!


----------



## Cold Fusion38

Oh no comment? So sad but this video PERFECTLY describes Beck and his CLUELESS fans. He lies and tells you what you WANT to hear and you LOVE him for it even though he is a LIAR!!!


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

Cold Fusion38 said:


> Oh no comment? So sad but this video PERFECTLY describes Beck and his CLUELESS fans. He lies and tells you what you WANT to hear and you LOVE him for it even though he is a LIAR!!!



The whole point  of the thread it for you  to point out the lies,  each  episode is there in its entirety,  all you have to do  is tell  what video  and  what time stamp  and point out the lie.
Here is another chance there  must be a dozens full shows here now  there must be  at least one lie to point out.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GjZw43apl8Y]YouTube - Beck revisits Van Jones and makes the Communist Progressive connection[/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zCpeiXRDFLg]YouTube - Beck revisits Van Jones and makes the Communist Progressive connection 2[/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y1W9n1QCRgs]YouTube - Beck revisits Van Jones and makes the Communist Progressive connection 3[/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AjRwWo197cg]YouTube - Beck revisits Van Jones and makes the Communist Progressive connection 4[/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RFofSjPFDKk]YouTube - Beck revisits Van Jones and makes the Communist Progressive connection 5[/ame]


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

The genesis of  all democrats are commies and all republicans are Nazis.
If you only watch one Glenn Beck Show Watch this  one with an  open mind.
It isnt necessary to reiterate  what  an idiot  you think  he is and what a liar you think he is .
Just watch it.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M44IKnwq19A]YouTube - Americas hidden history 1[/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GVPnE2tqiQ0]YouTube - Americas hidden history 2[/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SKSChPJWHYM]YouTube - Americas hidden history 3[/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iyXZLp44PJk]YouTube - Americas hidden history 4[/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3HT9H-w9WSM]YouTube - Americas hidden history 4[/ame]


----------



## Ame®icano

One of his better shows.


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

Ame®icano;2057516 said:
			
		

> One of his better shows.


 Historic.


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FxfBN2VoQZg]YouTube - social justice 1.wmv[/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xh38L5tKypg]YouTube - social justice 2[/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bWU66Q9dmbQ]YouTube - social justice 3.wmv[/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q_KEn5sC3UI]YouTube - social justice 4.wmv[/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fAdnSRuWVZU]YouTube - social justice 5x.wmv[/ame]


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=giq0UhJ1Ui8]YouTube - Tree of revolution, Who is the Man now? 1[/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9TVNOa6nC3c]YouTube - what 2.wmv[/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s-xOzu-fwfc]YouTube - Tree of revolution, Who is the Man now 3[/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gtGJvUaGYn0]YouTube - Tree of revolution, Who is the Man now 4[/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KV4K1m_IihY]YouTube - Tree of revolution, Who is the Man now 5[/ame]


----------



## Vanquish

Still deluded into thinking posting Beck vids actually advances any kind of debate? Think for yourself...or as my dad would say "Get your head out of your ass!


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

Vanquish said:


> Still deluded into thinking posting Beck vids actually advances any kind of debate? Think for yourself...or as my dad would say "Get your head out of your ass!



This is your  chance to prove Beck is a liar.
Just watch  the entire  show in question  and note the time stamp of the lies and bring the proof he is lying,  that is the  Open book test.


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

You wont see  this buried  history  anywhere  else.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8uCzrGlnwq8]YouTube - Revolutionary holocaust 1.wmv[/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YFTJgrtXxe4]YouTube - Revolutionary holocaust 2.wmv[/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KUpXfFLgtgU]YouTube - Revolutionary holocaust 3[/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DtRdghV1q5M]YouTube - Revolutionary holocaust 4[/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zXgNjsB0EEw]YouTube - Revolutionary holocaust 5[/ame]


----------



## Vanquish

Ha! I love his prop glasses...trying to give himself more authority and an air of intelligence.

Still posting whackadoo vids I see. Gotta give him props though...he's co-opting human tragedy and trying to make it support his own position.


----------



## Vanquish

We can go vid for vid though if you want:

Video: Glenn Beck's Operation | The Daily Show | Comedy Central

Beck can't even get his own rhetoric straight.

If you refuse to watch...here are the cliffs notes:

"America already has the best health care in the world. We do take care of our sick." --Glenn Beck, June 4, 2008

"What does it mean for the country if we lose are position as the innovator, as having the best health care in the world?" --Glenn Beck, April 29, 2009


But:

"We seem to be a society or a system of health care in this country that is just trying to shove the patient through that door as fast as possible." --Glenn Beck, January 7, 2008

"Let me tell you about my personal voyage through the nightmare that is the American health care system." --Glenn Beck, January 7, 2008

"Getting well in this country can actually almost kill you." --Glenn Beck, January 7, 2008.


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

Why not   do your own  routine  using  full shows  and context?


----------



## Vanquish

Oh there was nothing taken out of context. Nice try. It's a shame when your hero falls, isn't it.

I dont expect you to ever stop drinking Beck's crazy juice. Just remember that every video you post a) probably never gets watched b) only current Beck supporters would watch it so you're not converting anyone and c) you've proven nothing with these vids.

Keep throwin' em up there if that's how you get your jollies...but it's a complete and utter waste of time.


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

Thanks for your concern.


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

Social justice

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F8WTk7wLeBM]YouTube - Social justice 1[/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-iXJcgUg0eg]YouTube - Social justice 2[/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YgUNeQMuU1w]YouTube - Social justice 3[/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jW3xw9X93v8]YouTube - Social justice 4[/ame]


----------



## Vanquish

So this is the kind of thing where if you're the last to post then you win?

Seems like it from your habits here...

More crazy ass, half-truth videos, eh?


----------



## amrchaos

Mr.Fitnah said:


> Beck states he is a regular shmoo,  who has a televsion show ,He is not from the silver spoon generations long policy making class.
> His states his show is an opinion show , and I have not heard anyone else on TV asking the questions he asks, I do hear those questions asked on the street.
> Becks style of narrative requires  listening and context, you misquoted  him
> 
> 
> 
> Whenever Obama has supporters they're grass roots but protetors are astro turf?"
> 
> 
> 
> time line 5:28 video one
> Beyond narrative style  this  was the only quote of substance you quoted other than
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody's asking these questions in Washington and nobody's giving straight answers"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Time line 2:00 part 1
> *You called this hyperbole *
> If you feel you are getting  straight answers  to good question from DC Im happy for you.
> I have been alianated from DC   my entire life.
> *At this point, I want to know who is wrote the stimulus bill and the health care package  *If you do not care  and feel you have received   the type of government you want I understand, I do not and  disagree.
> 
> Beck decried Bushs policies on  the border  and on spending In his  book Common sense  he vehimitly atacks the right and left for  the out of cotrol spending and illustrates  how it is wasted.
> He also did so daily on his radio show TV and used Bush as  an illustration in the video of  the problem.
> _
> Newsmax.com - Glenn Beck: Bush's Compassionate Conservatism Must 'Die Violent Death'
> 
> Beck asked Limbaugh: "Rush, will you  help me out on this, because you always get thrown under the bus, that  well, you know, where were you when George Bush was spending, et cetera, et cetera. Address  because I  I have to tell you, the Republican Party doesn't get it. You just said, echoed again what I was saying about the progressive Republicans. George Bush, this compassionate conservative movement has got to die a violent death."
> 
> What this movement is about is they are destroying our children's future. Look, I don't care what you do in your own bedroom. You  we won't have a bedroom left anymore. We're all going to be living in Hooverville or Obamaville if we don't stop the spending."_
> 
> Thanks for participating .
Click to expand...


Excuse me--I am an atheist that has criticized Atheism

But I vehemantly attack Judeo-Christian and Islamic religion and their parts(such as Mormonism) Almost every FUCKING day!

I am clearly partisan when it comes to Western Religion. I can admit that.


Now let us turn to Glenn Beck.  Does he vehmently attack the Republican Almost every Fucking Day During the Bush Administration?  No.  How about the Democrats?  The answer is yes.  

Is Glen Beck Partisan?   Are you suggesting he is not?


----------



## rikules

Terry said:


> Mr.Fitnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> There  are  plenty of Beck  bashing threads this isnt on of them take it elsewhere.
> 
> 
> 
> If they cannot bash Beck then they won't say anything.  The entire campaign to rid Beck from Fox was designed because they Fear Beck.  Beck is connecting the dots and people are starting to see the entire picture.  Of course  Alinske rules are to ridicule one for saying anything that brings attention to what they do not wish the Public to know.
> 
> I sent Beck my email I got about the Bill about Guns and I'm sure others sends him tips and information.
> 
> Glenn is a comedian and his way sometimes involves comedy to tell the story.  He knows people's attention spans are very low, and the subject matter is too depressing to listen to therefore; he brings that comedy in to help.  People who don't get the man never will because "They are part of the problem"  Ignore them for as Obama stated "Those are just Words"
Click to expand...




"The entire campaign to rid Beck from Fox was designed because they Fear Beck.  "


well of COURSE we fear beck

and his cohorts...

sane and rational people should ALWAYS fear zealots like beck who use misinformation, fear tactics and lies to promote a bad agenda

we should fear beck because his brand of misinformation and fear tactics is embrace dby MILLIONS of ignorant, fear filled and hate filled conservatives...

who have guns
and they aren't afraid to use them.....


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

amrchaos said:


> Mr.Fitnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Beck states he is a regular shmoo,  who has a televsion show ,He is not from the silver spoon generations long policy making class.
> His states his show is an opinion show , and I have not heard anyone else on TV asking the questions he asks, I do hear those questions asked on the street.
> Becks style of narrative requires  listening and context, you misquoted  him
> 
> 
> 
> Whenever Obama has supporters they're grass roots but protetors are astro turf?"
> 
> 
> 
> time line 5:28 video one
> Beyond narrative style  this  was the only quote of substance you quoted other than
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody's asking these questions in Washington and nobody's giving straight answers"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Time line 2:00 part 1
> *You called this hyperbole *
> If you feel you are getting  straight answers  to good question from DC Im happy for you.
> I have been alianated from DC   my entire life.
> *At this point, I want to know who is wrote the stimulus bill and the health care package  *If you do not care  and feel you have received   the type of government you want I understand, I do not and  disagree.
> 
> Beck decried Bushs policies on  the border  and on spending In his  book Common sense  he vehimitly atacks the right and left for  the out of cotrol spending and illustrates  how it is wasted.
> He also did so daily on his radio show TV and used Bush as  an illustration in the video of  the problem.
> _
> Newsmax.com - Glenn Beck: Bush's Compassionate Conservatism Must 'Die Violent Death'
> 
> Beck asked Limbaugh: "Rush, will you &#8212; help me out on this, because you always get thrown under the bus, that &#8212; well, you know, where were you when George Bush was spending, et cetera, et cetera. Address &#8212; because I &#8212; I have to tell you, the Republican Party doesn't get it. You just said, echoed again what I was saying about the progressive Republicans. George Bush, this compassionate conservative movement has got to die a violent death."
> 
> What this movement is about is they are destroying our children's future. Look, I don't care what you do in your own bedroom. You &#8212; we won't have a bedroom left anymore. We're all going to be living in Hooverville or Obamaville if we don't stop the spending."_
> 
> Thanks for participating .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Excuse me--I am an atheist that has criticized Atheism
> 
> But I vehemantly attack Judeo-Christian and Islamic religion and their parts(such as Mormonism) Almost every FUCKING day!
> 
> I am clearly partisan when it comes to Western Religion. I can admit that.
> 
> 
> Now let us turn to Glenn Beck.  Does he vehmently attack the Republican Almost every Fucking Day During the Bush Administration?  No.  How about the Democrats?  The answer is yes.
> 
> Is Glen Beck Partisan?   Are you suggesting he is not?
Click to expand...


Beck attacked the Bush administration you are a hack  you have failed the http://www.usmessageboard.com/media/85916-beck-open-book-test.html


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

rikules said:


> Terry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr.Fitnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> There  are  plenty of Beck  bashing threads this isnt on of them take it elsewhere.
> 
> 
> 
> If they cannot bash Beck then they won't say anything.  The entire campaign to rid Beck from Fox was designed because they Fear Beck.  Beck is connecting the dots and people are starting to see the entire picture.  Of course  Alinske rules are to ridicule one for saying anything that brings attention to what they do not wish the Public to know.
> 
> I sent Beck my email I got about the Bill about Guns and I'm sure others sends him tips and information.
> 
> Glenn is a comedian and his way sometimes involves comedy to tell the story.  He knows people's attention spans are very low, and the subject matter is too depressing to listen to therefore; he brings that comedy in to help.  People who don't get the man never will because "They are part of the problem"  Ignore them for as Obama stated "Those are just Words"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "The entire campaign to rid Beck from Fox was designed because they Fear Beck.  "
> 
> 
> well of COURSE we fear beck
> 
> and his cohorts...
> 
> sane and rational people should ALWAYS fear zealots like beck who use misinformation, fear tactics and lies to promote a bad agenda
> 
> we should fear beck because his brand of misinformation and fear tactics is embrace dby MILLIONS of ignorant, fear filled and hate filled conservatives...
> 
> who have guns
> and they aren't afraid to use them.....
Click to expand...


You have failed the http://www.usmessageboard.com/media/85916-beck-open-book-test.html


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

Vanquish said:


> So this is the kind of thing where if you're the last to post then you win?
> 
> Seems like it from your habits here...
> 
> More crazy ass, half-truth videos, eh?



You have failed the http://www.usmessageboard.com/media/85916-beck-open-book-test.html


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

All lies , all crazy ,all the time... blah blah blah.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=um1uxsKG1_0]YouTube - Founders Friday The Black founders 1[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MBeLfm1lkzo]YouTube - Founders Friday The Black founders 2[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OTmjhsH5Vzk]YouTube - Founders Friday The Black founders 3[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NHK--XGnX1A]YouTube - Founders Friday The Black founder 4[/ame]


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mn92Yr2LqC0]YouTube - crime inc 1.wmv[/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hayW8pDi6Qk]YouTube - crime inc 2.wmv[/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5DcOKVsXBbQ]YouTube - crime inc 3.wmv[/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SYJSR_aaof4]YouTube - crime inc 4.wmv[/ame]


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JI09BxM8hlU]YouTube - IHH 1.wmv[/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dzUMlJwyKbs]YouTube - IHH 2.wmv[/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Ixq9RL5Fvg]YouTube - IHH 3.wmv[/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JA9WC4SeI8k]YouTube - IHH X.wmv[/ame]


----------



## Liberty

the black founders show was SO interesting! I took notes and immediately went to research myself and its all there. Amazing!


----------



## rikules

Mr.Fitnah said:


> Ok so you  say beck is a liar
> which video  and what point in the time line,
> please provide corroborating facts to prove your assertion.



1. he calls obama a nazi.
that is NOT an opinion, it's a lie.

2. when israeli commandos attacked that boat the other day he specifically said that none of the other networks were covering it.

that was a lie.

I have no doubt that he "lies"
but beyond that....he "spins"  and applies "misinformation"

in a manner designed to spread hate and fear

he has made it quite obvious that HE would have no problem with religious laws being enacted


he is a deranged lunatic with millions of deranged lunatic followers

if you like him....well....
you can guess what I think of you.....


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

rikules said:


> Mr.Fitnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok so you  say beck is a liar
> which video  and what point in the time line,
> please provide corroborating facts to prove your assertion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. he calls obama a nazi.
> that is NOT an opinion, it's a lie.
> 
> 2. when israeli commandos attacked that boat the other day he specifically said that none of the other networks were covering it.
> 
> that was a lie.
> 
> I have no doubt that he "lies"
> but beyond that....he "spins"  and applies "misinformation"
> 
> in a manner designed to spread hate and fear
> 
> he has made it quite obvious that HE would have no problem with religious laws being enacted
> 
> 
> he is a deranged lunatic with millions of deranged lunatic followers
> 
> if you like him....well....
> you can guess what I think of you.....
Click to expand...


I guess you dont understand  the opertunity  this  thread  gives you , there are dozens of  shows  here in full , you can watch them and  take note of  the video and the time stamp you find  objectionable , then  bring  the facts proving  that beck is lying .


----------



## Instigator

Beck smoked Van "Can" Jones like a cheap cigar.


----------



## Zoom-boing

Instigator said:


> Beck smoked Van "Can" Jones like a cheap cigar.



Indeed, he did.  Was that wise?  At least when Jones was out in front, what he was doing was accessible.  Where is he now and what is he doing?  I don't think he's gone . . . not by a long shot.


----------



## RDD_1210

Mr.Fitnah said:


> YouTube - IHH 1.wmv



Ok I'll play. I'll even try to play by your rules. 

*1:17* in Clip 1 - Beck claims that only Fox news is showing this video which is ridiculous and a lie. 


Video: Glenn Beck Airs Israeli Raid Footage | The Daily Show | Comedy Central


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

RDD_1210 said:


> Mr.Fitnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> YouTube - IHH 1.wmv
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok I'll play. I'll even try to play by your rules.
> 
> *1:17* in Clip 1 - Beck claims that only Fox news is showing this video which is ridiculous and a lie.
> 
> 
> Video: Glenn Beck Airs Israeli Raid Footage | The Daily Show | Comedy Central
Click to expand...


Excellent.
Thank you  for  the effort ,  please feel free to  do your own  work with  any of the other  videos .


----------



## Vanquish

Why play this game? You're not going to convince Mr. Fitness that his idol, Mr. Beck, is anything other than a savior. This thread isn't about real dialog...it's about someone's fantasy world of Beck that have no bearing on the truth.


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

mr.fitnah said:


> rdd_1210 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mr.fitnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> youtube - ihh 1.wmv
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok i'll play. I'll even try to play by your rules.
> 
> *1:17* in clip 1 - beck claims that only fox news is showing this video which is ridiculous and a lie.
> 
> 
> video: Glenn beck airs israeli raid footage | the daily show | comedy central
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> excellent.
> Thank you  for  the effort ,  please feel free to  do your own  work with  any of the other  videos .
Click to expand...






vanquish said:


> why play this game? You're not going to convince mr. Fitness that his idol, mr. Beck, is anything other than a savior. This thread isn't about real dialog...it's about someone's fantasy world of beck that have no bearing on the truth.



yeah that didnt work out to well did it?


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iP7JXAP0LuU]YouTube - com 1.wmv[/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kKS7wd_PNdI]YouTube - com 2.wmv[/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SjWJnfIbINw]YouTube - com 3.wmv[/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Egf1qdtC4-I]YouTube - com 4.wmv[/ame]


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

Black founders 2

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lfjjf16Pn6g]YouTube - founder 1.wmv[/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g6ddiazaIPc]YouTube - founder 2.wmv[/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k3Bh625ykSo]YouTube - founder 3.wmv[/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WdfFJLJkbYk]YouTube - founder 4.wmv[/ame]


----------



## G.T.

The weasel lied again. 

Beck Quote, 7/12/10: We have been covering ACORN forever,&#8221; Beck said. He added that the FBI field office opened an investigation into ACORN in January, 2009. &#8220;Two months later?... they closed shop, dropped the investigation. It has been 477 days now. Despite new documents, the videos that you saw on Fox News, no new investigations into ACORN.&#8221;


What's the lie? Oh, nothing. Except the GAO since investigated ACORN and exonerated them. More? Oh, the CRS (Congressional Research Service) investigated ACORN, also. 

No more? B'klyn ACORN cleared over giving illegal advice on how to hide money from prostitution

And another: http://www.proskauer.com/files/uploads/report2.pdf

So, yea, Beck lied.


----------



## midcan5

[ame=http://il.youtube.com/watch?v=ZChp3Xg_oWA]YouTube - OBAMA YOU LIE! - Part 2 - GLEN BECK ADMITS HE IS A LYING SACK OF DOG MESS[/ame]


----------



## AquaAthena

Mr.Fitnah said:


> Watch tonight and by the numbers, show where he is lying distorting  or idiotic.
> I will  be posting the video of the entire show tonight.
> Watch it live and be ready to call the time on the video and provide your evidence.
> This is an open book test.



Beck doesn't produce anything progressives want to learn...


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R5V8Rud7lK8[/ame]
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kWdAw_qQo8s[/ame]
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mycusQaM8HU[/ame]


----------



## topspin

your the idiot for watching that boob


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

topspin said:


> your the idiot for watching that boob


You have failed the Beck open book test.
You didn't do to well in spelling either.


----------



## AquaAthena

Mr.Fitnah said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R5V8Rud7lK8
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kWdAw_qQo8s
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mycusQaM8HU



Great job Mr. Fitnah! I trust the way Glenn Beck shows proof of the messages he imparts. Video or audio clips or the actual books themselves. He does an invaluable service for those of us who care which way our country is headed...


----------



## Avatar4321

topspin said:


> your the idiot for watching that boob



What exactly is Glenn wrong about in those segments?


----------



## miishkoons+an

Heh heh,I really unexpected thatkindadude' . Ha!  Glenn dont let the peeps attempting  there best to run this country go unnoticed -(their expansion~contraction / go under methods ?). Including the factually based evidence concerning who,what,when,where,and why - who,what,when,where,why,and how. 
  I certainly prize, relish, respect, savor, treasure, and value efforts to expose where the wind blows its very hardest, and most disturbing to not ADMIRE the U.S.A.
     -Maybe the orchids will propagate better now,heh heh-


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

miishkoons+an said:


> Heh heh,I really unexpected thatkindadude' . Ha!  Glenn dont let the peeps attempting  there best to run this country go unnoticed -(their expansion~contraction / go under methods ?). Including the factually based evidence concerning who,what,when,where,and why - who,what,when,where,why,and how.
> I certainly prize, relish, respect, savor, treasure, and value efforts to expose where the wind blows its very hardest, and most disturbing to not ADMIRE the U.S.A.
> -Maybe the orchids will propagate better now,heh heh-


Wrong thread.


----------



## Vanquish

Avatar4321 said:


> topspin said:
> 
> 
> 
> your the idiot for watching that boob
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What exactly is Glenn wrong about in those segments?
Click to expand...


You'll know he's wrong when his mouth is open, first of all.

Second, there are facts and quasi-facts and conclusions and opinions throughout all that Beck shit. (I find using that word revolting and crude, but it fits here) The quasi-facts (something that could be spun in a number of directions) and conclusions and opinions are all complete idiocy.

What's funny is Fitnah keeps expending the effort to post them like he's making a difference. Kind of like the older brother who keeps doing annoying shit because he knows it's annoying. Yeah, you get to annoy people, but that's still pretty stupid.


----------



## Avatar4321

Vanquish said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> topspin said:
> 
> 
> 
> your the idiot for watching that boob
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What exactly is Glenn wrong about in those segments?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You'll know he's wrong when his mouth is open, first of all.
> 
> Second, there are facts and quasi-facts and conclusions and opinions throughout all that Beck shit. (I find using that word revolting and crude, but it fits here) The quasi-facts (something that could be spun in a number of directions) and conclusions and opinions are all complete idiocy.
> 
> What's funny is Fitnah keeps expending the effort to post them like he's making a difference. Kind of like the older brother who keeps doing annoying shit because he knows it's annoying. Yeah, you get to annoy people, but that's still pretty stupid.
Click to expand...


In other words, you've got nothing.


----------



## Vanquish

LOL. If that's the way you see it, sure. Anyone who actually cares about the truth knows Beck is retardedly off-base.


----------



## liebuster

Wow! great thread. Actually challenging the fear mongers to prove Beck wrong. 

Went through quite a few pages and haven't really seen anyone prove him wrong.


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ibeFzXRaEUk[/ame]
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xC9EeI81EfA[/ame]
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LgEMHP1Zyvg[/ame]


----------



## AquaAthena

Beck documents everything he talks about, through videos and dates and places. Looks like he is driving Soros, and the Left, nuts, with the truth about their politicians covert ambitions....


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cj_Tq528g2I[/ame]
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GMqFGDp48o8[/ame]
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FfBpqA024uM[/ame]

Coming soon: Beck destroys G Soros.


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I64lBBYjhOg[/ame]
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NDcrv6gwlog[/ame]
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MMOo-yav9B0[/ame]


----------



## Liberty

beck is great. cites his sources, and encourages the viewer not to believe him at face value, but to educate themselves. Great message.


----------



## uscitizen

All who worship a human are destined to be either dissapointed or delusional in the end.


----------



## Liberty

uscitizen said:


> All who worship a human are destined to be either dissapointed or delusional in the end.



please quote someone who said they worship anyone in this thread. thanks.


----------



## strollingbones

Mr.Fitnah said:


> There  are  plenty of Beck  bashing threads this isnt on of them take it elsewhere.



does that mean you will not start a muslim bashing thread....since there are plenty of them.....
]
or a cornhog thread

or anti this or that thread


do tell me under your own standards what subject are now allowed?

btw....from my point of view i see mostly pro beck threads on this board...perhaps you should not have started this thread? **






** you iz still the best av guy out there....even if you are a conservative


----------



## strollingbones

AquaAthena said:


> Beck documents everything he talks about, through videos and dates and places. Looks like he is driving Soros, and the Left, nuts, with the truth about their politicians covert ambitions....



beck lied at his own damned feel good rally

about holding a document in his hands.....

Glenn Beck&#039;s George Washington Whopper | Mother Jones

do yall even listen to yourselves.....he does not document...he considers himself an  entertainer.....


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

strollingbones said:


> Mr.Fitnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> There  are  plenty of Beck  bashing threads this isnt on of them take it elsewhere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> does that mean you will not start a muslim bashing thread....since there are plenty of them.....
> ]
> or a cornhog thread
> 
> or anti this or that thread
> 
> 
> do tell me under your own standards what subject are now allowed?
> 
> btw....from my point of view i see mostly pro beck threads on this board...perhaps you should not have started this thread? **
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ** you iz still the best av guy out there....even if you are a conservative
Click to expand...

The thread is for those who insist Beck lies on his show to point out specifically by the time stamp  the specific lie and  bring proof  his information is false.
It is not a thread to explore Becks personal failinsg  and poor choices of words for the purpose of dramatic effect  or time.
This is specifically about for those who wish to challenge  the historic facts he presents .


----------



## Vanquish

Mr. Fitnah, you're funny with all your little videos that amount to zero.

Beck really showed his ass on the whole 200 MM / day to go to India thing. Quoting an Indian news source that has absolutely ZERO chance of predicting the finances of the president...and holding them out to be golden.

Beck's an idiot.


----------



## strollingbones

okay so proving he lied about this and that ...doesnt count?

if the truth fairy came in here yall would beat her to death with a stick


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

strollingbones said:


> okay so proving he lied about this and that ...doesnt count?
> 
> if the truth fairy came in here yall would beat her to death with a stick



Wrong thread.
Im well aware of the situation I made my comment on a thread 
http://www.usmessageboard.com/2693041-post21.html
you are well aware of as you commented several times on
http://www.usmessageboard.com/media...ly-i-thought-it-would-be-a-little-easier.html
This is a different kind of thread that requires a narrow focus .
The Op lays out the ground rules of the thread.


----------



## uscitizen

Liberty said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> All who worship a human are destined to be either dissapointed or delusional in the end.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> please quote someone who said they worship anyone in this thread. thanks.
Click to expand...


Unspoken truths are still truths.


----------



## Liberty

uscitizen said:


> Liberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> All who worship a human are destined to be either dissapointed or delusional in the end.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> please quote someone who said they worship anyone in this thread. thanks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unspoken truths are still truths.
Click to expand...


So to you, being a fan of a person is synonymous with worship. Gotcha.


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

Liberty said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> please quote someone who said they worship anyone in this thread. thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unspoken truths are still truths.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So to you, being a fan of a person is synonymous with worship. Gotcha.
Click to expand...

Wrong thread.


----------



## Liberty

Mr.Fitnah said:


> Liberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unspoken truths are still truths.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So to you, being a fan of a person is synonymous with worship. Gotcha.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong thread.
Click to expand...


sorry for fuckin up your thread man.


----------



## NYcarbineer

Here's an open book Beck test.

How much have Beck's tv ratings fallen in the past year?

1.  5%

2.  10%

3.  25%

4.  None, they are up from last year.


----------



## midcan5

I hate wasting time on Beck as he is quite simply a hack.  Tim Wise writes pertinently about him and I'll source his comments at the end of my comments.

Anyone who can seriously listen to Glenn Beck is IMO simply dumb, there are no other explanations. 'Dumb' has nothing to do with potential. Dumb is defined as one or all of the following: naive, easily persuadable, unread, uneducated in life, or simply too young to know life isn't always some other person or group's creation and mistake. Life can be complex.

You need only listen to the very first YouTube in this thread to know you are in the land of exaggerated hype and distortion. When someone tells you 'they don't know, they could be wrong, they hope they are wrong' - any listener with a smidgen of sense would wonder why say something you are so unsure of you have to repeatedly qualify every word. If you think you are wrong you may just be wrong. 

Then he sets up the 'Dumb' listener with five opinions (?wrong?) that become facts in his distorted world. Does he ever mention deficit spending started long before Obama and is today primarily military spending? Does he mention the healthcare bill was an attempt to reign in medicare spending - a second source of federal debt? Does he ever mention corporate taxes, outsourcing, and the enormous subsidies they get from government? 

'Why the rush on Healthcare' - is he nuts? This has being talked about for 50 to 75 years in America dependent on the depth of your historical knowledge.  Did he so soon forget Clinton's attempt, and the very same reaction from the monied interests? Glenn that was 16 years ago alone. Rush?

And Cap and Trade may just be the next big thing for America, it is homegrown technology, it is jobs, it is locally funded and created. Global warming is fact, and energy policy going forward needs to control carbon fuel use and work for more renewable energy sources. Make it a positive job and environment project, and stop talking corporate carbon-headed opposition nonsense.  

Bureaucrats and lawyers are writing the stuff, and while they may not be perfect, criticize the HC bill based on reality not vague questions that are not relevant. Americans are reading the HC bill and the majority want sensible, affordable healthcare, again the question is meaningless. Glenn, we have the answer now tell us the solution. 

Grassroots is a word and like most of his talk simply a persuasion tool. Money is supporting the opposition. Money likes money and more money. Nothing complicated here. Does he ever mention it would be a responsible act to raise taxes to pay our national debts? 

Glenn Beck, like most of the right wing talking heads, are sponges on American society, they contribute not one positive thing to the dialogue nor to the nation. They make lots of money doing nothing but fighting justice and fairness for the average American who ironically listens to them. They create foes because foes bring people together, they in no way contribute to solutions to real problems. They are sadly and paradoxically as disconnected from the reality of democracy and its workings as the person who refuses to vote as nothing changes for them. 

TW on Beck. 

"[Beck's] demented narcissism and their cult-like devotion to the man who once said he was just a rodeo clown, to whom one should hardly pay attention  but who now suggests he is on a mission from God to save America  are both worthy of the highest derision.

*Yet, rather than anger or contempt  however deserved  it is sadness that animates my thoughts today. Sadness that so many would feel the country so besmirched by the first 19 months of the Obama Administration that they would take it upon themselves to march on Washington. Not for jobs or peace. But to restore some vaguely defined sense of national integrity, and, to hear Beck tell it, to reclaim the civil rights movement. *

Tim Wise  Farce on Washington: Glenn Beck and the Assault on Historical Memory

Tim Wise  Glenn Beck


----------



## JBeukema

Beck tells viewers health care reform regulates eBay sales -- it doesn&#39;t | Media Matters for America


----------



## JBeukema

Beck pushes Soros/scanners conspiracy -- after his own website debunked it | Media Matters for America


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

NYcarbineer FAIL
midcan5      FAIL
JBeukema    FAIL


----------



## JBeukema

Ignore the facts and declare victory; classic winger behavior


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

JBeukema said:


> Ignore the facts and declare victory; classic winger behavior



Follow the rules of the thread.
Pick a video ,note the time stamp ,point out the lies and  bring proof of the lies.
Unless you require mediamatters and G Soros to do your thinking for you.


----------



## glew

Media matters?  Really?  You quote a source whose soul purpose is to attack Fox News, either by fair means or foul...Like Fitnah said, use your own brain and time to find his lies...Don't count on the Soros attack dogs with their out of context garbage.


----------



## JBeukema

The link has the video of the moron. And also the rebuttal.

Face it. You've been duped by an entertainer who only cares about your cash.

Beck is an entertainer- nothing more, nothing less


----------



## Liberty

JBeukema said:


> Ignore the facts and declare victory; classic winger behavior



mediamatters = facts?

haha. right.


----------



## Liberty

JBeukema said:


> The link has the video of the moron. And also the rebuttal.
> 
> Face it. You've been duped by an entertainer who only cares about your cash.
> 
> Beck is an entertainer- nothing more, nothing less



NO SHIT HE IS AN ENTERTAINER.
That is why he is ENTERTAINING.
GOD FORBID I BE ENTERTAINED BY A COMMENTATOR! OH THE HUMANITY!

For fucks sake...get a girlfriend.


----------



## JBeukema

Liberty said:


> JBeukema said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ignore the facts and declare victory; classic winger behavior
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mediamatters = facts?
> 
> haha. right.
Click to expand...

Nice ad hom. Beck has been refuted. You have no rebuttal.


----------



## JBeukema

glew said:


> Media matters?  Really?  You quote a source whose soul purpose is to attack Fox News, either by fair means or foul...Like Fitnah said, use your own brain and time to find his lies...Don't count on the Soros attack dogs with their out of context garbage.



pathetic

no rebuttal?

I know, if it's not a part of the reichwing echo chamber, you can't be bothered by it

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yBxzMMCokpI&feature=player_embedded[/ame]

It's as Arthur Koestler described: I'm challenging your faith. You can't be honest- with yourself. You can't bring yourself to face reality

_The  [dogmatic] novice, subjecting his soul to the canon law of [the   leaders], [feels] something of the release which Catholicism also brings...   Once the renunciation has been made, the mind, instead of operating   freely, becomes the servant of a higher and unquestioned purpose. To   deny the truth is an act of service. This, of course, is why it is   useless to discuss any particular aspect of [the matter] with [these people]. Any genuine intellectual contact which you have  with him  involves a challenge to his fundamental faith, a struggle for  his soul.  For it is very much easier to lay the oblation of spiritual  pride on the  alter of [political vision] than to snatch it back again_

[ame]http://www.amazon.com/God-That-Failed-Arthur-Koestler/dp/0231123957[/ame]


----------



## Liberty

JBeukema said:


> Liberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JBeukema said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ignore the facts and declare victory; classic winger behavior
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mediamatters = facts?
> 
> haha. right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice ad hom. Beck has been refuted. You have no rebuttal.
Click to expand...


take a shower


----------



## JBeukema

Liberty said:


> JBeukema said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> mediamatters = facts?
> 
> haha. right.
> 
> 
> 
> Nice ad hom. Beck has been refuted. You have no rebuttal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> take a shower
Click to expand...


----------



## Liberty

So let me get this straight. You are the one that smells like cow feces, and I am the retard? Great, good luck with that.


----------



## glew

JBeukema said:


> glew said:
> 
> 
> 
> Media matters?  Really?  You quote a source whose soul purpose is to attack Fox News, either by fair means or foul...Like Fitnah said, use your own brain and time to find his lies...Don't count on the Soros attack dogs with their out of context garbage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pathetic
> 
> no rebuttal?
> 
> I know, if it's not a part of the reichwing echo chamber, you can't be bothered by it
> 
> [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yBxzMMCokpI&feature=player_embedded[/ame]
> 
> It's as Arthur Koestler described: I'm challenging your faith. You can't be honest- with yourself. You can't bring yourself to face reality.
> 
> _The  [dogmatic] novice, subjecting his soul to the canon law of [the   leaders], [feels] something of the release which Catholicism also brings...   Once the renunciation has been made, the mind, instead of operating   freely, becomes the servant of a higher and unquestioned purpose. To   deny the truth is an act of service. This, of course, is why it is   useless to discuss any particular aspect of [the matter] with [these people]. Any genuine intellectual contact which you have  with him  involves a challenge to his fundamental faith, a struggle for  his soul.  For it is very much easier to lay the oblation of spiritual  pride on the  alter of [political vision] than to snatch it back again_
> 
> [ame=http://www.amazon.com/God-That-Failed-Arthur-Koestler/dp/0231123957]Amazon.com: The God That Failed (9780231123952): Arthur Koestler, Ignazio Silone, Richard Wright, André Gide, Louis Fischer, Stephen Spender, Richard Howard Stafford Crossman, David Engerman: Books[/ame]
Click to expand...


Now we are getting somewhere...Maddow is awesome...I love that dude!


----------



## JBeukema

Liberty said:


> So let me get this straight. You are the one that smells like cow feces, and I am the retard? Great, good luck with that.




When someone resorts to such lame and juvenile insults, it's clear they know they've no intelligent rebuttal.


----------



## JBeukema

glew said:


> JBeukema said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> glew said:
> 
> 
> 
> Media matters?  Really?  You quote a source whose soul purpose is to attack Fox News, either by fair means or foul...Like Fitnah said, use your own brain and time to find his lies...Don't count on the Soros attack dogs with their out of context garbage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pathetic
> 
> no rebuttal?
> 
> I know, if it's not a part of the reichwing echo chamber, you can't be bothered by it
> 
> [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yBxzMMCokpI&feature=player_embedded[/ame]
> 
> It's as Arthur Koestler described: I'm challenging your faith. You can't be honest- with yourself. You can't bring yourself to face reality.
> 
> _The  [dogmatic] novice, subjecting his soul to the canon law of [the   leaders], [feels] something of the release which Catholicism also brings...   Once the renunciation has been made, the mind, instead of operating   freely, becomes the servant of a higher and unquestioned purpose. To   deny the truth is an act of service. This, of course, is why it is   useless to discuss any particular aspect of [the matter] with [these people]. Any genuine intellectual contact which you have  with him  involves a challenge to his fundamental faith, a struggle for  his soul.  For it is very much easier to lay the oblation of spiritual  pride on the  alter of [political vision] than to snatch it back again_
> 
> [ame="http://www.amazon.com/God-That-Failed-Arthur-Koestler/dp/0231123957"]Amazon.com: The God That Failed (9780231123952): Arthur Koestler, Ignazio Silone, Richard Wright, André Gide, Louis Fischer, Stephen Spender, Richard Howard Stafford Crossman, David Engerman: Books[/ame]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now we are getting somewhere...Maddow is awesome...I love that dude!
Click to expand...



I wonder what you people would say about the Left if their response to everything Anne Couler said was simply 'that dude has a huge adam's apple'


----------



## liebuster

JBeukema said:


> Beck pushes Soros/scanners conspiracy -- after his own website debunked it | Media Matters for America



The following is a quote from the Blaze that states that the website that they obtained the soros information had not updated its site for along time so they had seen old info unknown to them. I guess Glenn didn't get the memo quick enough.... You got him alright!!!!! That must mean that everything he says is a lie, correct? This is MUST be an example of intentionally lying, right???


*EXTRA! EXTRA! READ ALL ABOUT IT! GLENN BECK SPELLS A WORD WRONG!!*


> The Blaze spoke with a representative from gurufocus.com, the site referenced by Hemingway and Media Matters. According to the representative, Soros owned the OSIS stock at the end of the second quarter and sold it during the third quarter. That puts the sale sometime between July 1 and September 30. The representative said the site first updated the information yesterday, which explains the change in the amount of stock owned.


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

JBeukema said:


> The link has the video of the moron. And also the rebuttal.
> 
> Face it. You've been duped by an entertainer who only cares about your cash.
> 
> Beck is an entertainer- nothing more, nothing less



Ok so mediamatters has to do  your thinking for you.
Got it.
Theses are full shows  so the entire context is there watch the show  note the timestamp and bring  proof of the lies.
Very simple procedure.
Dont lean on Soros .Do your own  work.


----------



## JBeukema

A moron who thinks Beck is the Messiah who bringeth Truth attacking a site that refutes his lunacy?

I don't need all three hours of a loon's daily babbling to debunk something he's said any more than someone needs to read every one of your posts to see you're an idiot or respond to something you say in a post.


----------



## liebuster

JBeukema said:


> A moron who thinks Beck is the Messiah who bringeth Truth attacking a site that refutes his lunacy?
> 
> I don't need all three hours of a loon's daily babbling to debunk something he's said any more than someone needs to read every one of your posts to see you're an idiot or respond to something you say in a post.



Every commentator gets it wrong. Glenn even says that he gets it wrong. He even claims to do your own homework and don't take his word for it. He practically says that every day. 

You are clearly right about Glenn being wrong in that instance. But the problem is you dismiss everything else that he says as just lies. That was not an example of an intentional lie. Mistakes happen. I have even seen Media Matters completley get it wrong. I have seen Rachel Maddow get it wrong. Oreilly get it wrong. Olbermann get it wrong. Shultz get it wrong. That doesn't mean that everything they say is a complete and utter lie. 

If you were truly honest you would realize that.


----------



## JBeukema

> But the problem is you dismiss everything else that he says as just lies.



No, I recognized everything he said every single time I every tuned in as simply not factual.



> I have even seen Media Matters completley get it wrong



That's nice. Want a cookie? When someone sites MM as a source and it's wrong, refute it. Anything anyone says that's not accurate should be corrected.


> I have seen Rachel Maddow get it wrong.



As have I. I've also seen her start the very next show with a correction. Because she is rarely wrong and she freely admits when she's found to have been in  error, I respect her.


> Oreilly get it wrong.



More often than not.

Only see Olberman for a few minutes when waiting for maddow to come on. Watched about 30 seconds of shultz once. He came across as very Beck-like. The other clips I've seen indicate it was par for the course with him. I don't waste my time with him.

I get my news via numerous RSS feeds. The only opinion folk I listen to are Maddow, Jon Justice (when I can catch his show), and occasionally Laura Ingraham


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

JBeukema said:


> A moron who thinks Beck is the Messiah who bringeth Truth attacking a site that refutes his lunacy?
> 
> I don't need all three hours of a loon's daily babbling to debunk something he's said any more than someone needs to read every one of your posts to see you're an idiot or respond to something you say in a post.



The point of this thread is  for Becks critics do do there own work, from full shows in context ,not a snip of a creatively edited clip.
Not to produce a C/P job for George Soros.
Nice fail with a snappy finish.


----------



## JBeukema

'creatively edited clip'



Face it, you boy's been refuted


----------



## Liberty

JBeukema said:


> Liberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> So let me get this straight. You are the one that smells like cow feces, and I am the retard? Great, good luck with that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When someone resorts to such lame and juvenile insults, it's clear they know they've no intelligent rebuttal.
Click to expand...


Thanks for falling into the trap. I used the same logic you are using in this thread just in a different way. Doesn't quite work, does it? Idiot.


----------



## Liberty

JB, here is what you do to "refute"

1. You watch the clips in this thread. (The in context ones)
2. You post a reply with the clip and timestamp
3. You explain why it is incorrect
4. ?????
5. PROFIT!

Do it. If you can.


----------



## JBeukema

Liberty said:


> JBeukema said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> So let me get this straight. You are the one that smells like cow feces, and I am the retard? Great, good luck with that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When someone resorts to such lame and juvenile insults, it's clear they know they've no intelligent rebuttal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks for falling into the trap. I used the same logic you are using in this thread just in a different way. Doesn't quite work, does it? Idiot.
Click to expand...

Are you simple, Jack?


----------



## JBeukema

Video was given of his claim.

The refutation was provided.


Stop crying.


----------



## Liberty

JBeukema said:


> Video was given of his claim.
> 
> The refutation was provided.
> 
> 
> Stop crying.



link to vid and time stamp please.


----------



## JBeukema

*Glenn Beck is a trojan horse!*


----------



## glew

> I wonder what you people would say about the Left if their response to everything Anne Couler said was simply 'that dude has a huge adam's apple'



I would still do her...lol...hell, I would probably do Maddow if I had enough beer in me


----------



## Liberty

sigh...i'll be honest. i agree with glew beer+ a few shots of scotch though.


----------



## Liberty

JBeukema said:


> *Glenn Beck is a trojan horse!*



Linking a self proclaimed "fake news show". Awesome. I think that is 100% credible. You win.


----------



## Vanquish

Here's Beck being a complete fuckwit - by calling a veteran's group communist...one that isn't communist.

Rachel Maddow Show


----------



## G.T.

glew said:


> I wonder what you people would say about the Left if their response to everything Anne Couler said was simply 'that dude has a huge adam's apple'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would still do her...lol...hell, I would probably do Maddow if I had enough beer in me
Click to expand...


da fawk? Coulter is an easy tell for being a tranny


----------



## JBeukema

Mr.Fitnah said:
			
		

> Hi, you have received -193 reputation points from Mr.Fitnah.
> Reputation was given for *this* post.
> 
> Comment:
> fail
> 
> Regards,
> Mr.Fitnah
> 
> Note: This is an automated message.





lame


----------



## JBeukema




----------



## Mr.Fitnah

If you would like to take the Beck open  book test.
Watch a show ,link back to the video and note the time stamp of the lies Beck tells bring proof he is lying.
Its that easy.


----------



## annawatson123

Young Life Stunt Man - Open Book Test


----------



## Vanquish

Fitnah...good job skipping over the Maddow clip showing he lied.

It's just that easy.


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

Vanquish said:


> Fitnah...good job skipping over the Maddow clip showing he lied.
> 
> It's just that easy.



If you would like to take the Beck open book test.
Watch a show ,link back to the video and note the time stamp of the lies Beck tells bring proof he is lying.
Its that easy.


----------



## Vanquish

So that's a "No, I wont admit Beck is a fucker who lies"?

AWESOME!!!


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

Vanquish said:


> So that's a "No, I wont admit Beck is a fucker who lies"?
> 
> AWESOME!!!



If you would like to take the Beck open book test.
Watch a show ,link back to the video and note the time stamp of the lies Beck tells bring proof he is lying.
Its that easy.


----------



## Vanquish

ha ha ha you keep repeating the same bs over and over. thanks for failing your own test.


----------



## JBeukema

Beck just makes things up about health care reform | Media Matters for America


----------



## Vanquish

Ohh snap!


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

If you would like to take the Beck open book test.
Watch a show ,link back to the video and note the time stamp of the lies Beck tells bring proof he is lying.
Its that easy.
______________


----------



## Vanquish

You continue to repeat your little mantra. The little phrase that keeps you warm and helps you sleep. We'll continue to show what a fucktard Beck is.  It's fun this way.


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

Wrong thread.This thread is for the beck open book test, a test you have failed.


----------



## Ozmar

Vanquish said:


> You continue to repeat your little mantra. The little phrase that keeps you warm and helps you sleep. We'll continue to show what a fucktard Beck is.  It's fun this way.



Wank wish, shut up!


----------



## The Infidel

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iYSkIJDJH5Q[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gL7lSOyRjkk&feature=related[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RS6QjtV6vO8&feature=related[/ame]

Care to find any lies here guys?


----------



## Vanquish

Wank wish? What does that even mean?


----------



## Vanquish

3:30 - He says he can't make shit up and still be on the air.

That's not true at all. He can and does. He said that Deem & Pass was used to pass the Healthcare bill. That's a lie.

So there you go. He lied about being able to lie.

Easy enough. And that's just the first one.


----------



## The Infidel

Vanquish said:


> 3:30 - He says he can't make shit up and still be on the air.
> 
> That's not true at all. He can and does. He said that Deem & Pass was used to pass the Healthcare bill. That's a lie.
> 
> So there you go. He lied about being able to lie.
> 
> Easy enough. And that's just the first one.



It was... prove him wrong.

They didnt have the votes to do it the right way.

They rammed it right up thru against MOST of our wishes.

You sir are a liar!


----------



## Vanquish

Nope. Media Matters already proved this one:

Beck just makes things up about health care reform | Media Matters for America

Check it out....he said it happened with Deem and Pass....it didn't. He lied.

Then in your little video...he lied about not being able to lie.

Wow! This game IS fun!


----------



## The Infidel

Vanquish said:


> Nope. Media Matters already proved this one:
> 
> Beck just makes things up about health care reform | Media Matters for America
> 
> Check it out....he said it happened with Deem and Pass....it didn't. He lied.
> 
> Then in your little video...he lied about not being able to lie.
> 
> Wow! This game IS fun!



Oh give me a break.... MEDIAMATTERS? Really???? 

Reconciliation was more like it.... so OK, it wasnt "deem and pass".

It certainly was'nt above board though.


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

Vanquish said:


> 3:30 - He says he can't make shit up and still be on the air.
> 
> That's not true at all. He can and does. He said that Deem & Pass was used to pass the Healthcare bill. That's a lie.
> 
> So there you go. He lied about being able to lie.
> 
> Easy enough. And that's just the first one.


What video @ 3:30 ?


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

Vanquish said:


> Nope. Media Matters already proved this one:
> 
> Beck just makes things up about health care reform | Media Matters for America
> 
> Check it out....he said it happened with Deem and Pass....it didn't. He lied.
> 
> Then in your little video...he lied about not being able to lie.
> 
> Wow! This game IS fun!


 Wow! did you watch the video?
How  many times did  he say allegedly in setting up his hypothetical ?


----------



## The Infidel

Mr.Fitnah said:


> Vanquish said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. Media Matters already proved this one:
> 
> Beck just makes things up about health care reform | Media Matters for America
> 
> Check it out....he said it happened with Deem and Pass....it didn't. He lied.
> 
> Then in your little video...he lied about not being able to lie.
> 
> Wow! This game IS fun!
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! did you watch the video?
> How  many times did  he say allegedly in setting up his hypothetical ?
Click to expand...


I didnt even bother clicking on MM website... dont want to give em any credit whatsoever.

If Beck lied it would be front page news EVERYWHERE!

Vanquish is an idiot


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

The Infidel said:


> Mr.Fitnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vanquish said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. Media Matters already proved this one:
> 
> Beck just makes things up about health care reform | Media Matters for America
> 
> Check it out....he said it happened with Deem and Pass....it didn't. He lied.
> 
> Then in your little video...he lied about not being able to lie.
> 
> Wow! This game IS fun!
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! did you watch the video?
> How many times did he say allegedly in setting up his hypothetical ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didnt even bother clicking on MM website... dont want to give em any credit whatsoever.
> 
> If Beck lied it would be front page news EVERYWHERE!
> 
> Vanquish is an idiot
Click to expand...

 
Well he had to chage his name  for being a Nazi or a child molester or some  such shit, he used to be "centrist".
He still doesnt know how to do this thread right So He wil get - 200 to  help him get his head straight.


----------



## Vanquish

bullshit to both of you.

He didn't say hypothetically at ALL.

You can't admit when you've been beaten.

You can discredit the source...but that source has citations and proof of what they've said.

he claimed they used deem and pass...and they didnt. no hypothetically.

So there you go. You might want to get Beck's balls out of your mouth before you start talking.

The first video is the one I'm talking about btw. That's where he says it.  Go watch your own damn video.

hahahahahhahahahahahahhaha I love this game!!!


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

Vanquish said:


> bullshit to both of you.
> 
> He didn't say hypothetically at ALL.
> 
> You can't admit when you've been beaten.
> 
> You can discredit the source...but that source has citations and proof of what they've said.
> 
> he claimed they used deem and pass...and they didnt. no hypothetically.
> 
> So there you go. You might want to get Beck's balls out of your mouth before you start talking.
> 
> The first video is the one I'm talking about btw. That's where he says it.  Go watch your own damn video.
> 
> hahahahahhahahahahahahhaha I love this game!!!


Post the video and make note not of the time stamp.
Bring  your proof of the lie.


----------



## Vanquish

I already did.  

First video of that last post before mine...@3:30


----------



## Vanquish

Just in case you refuse to read the Media Matters page ...



> In fact, it was SEIU's then-president Andy Stern, the most frequent visitor to the White House by far, who pushed for the tactic known as deem and pass. That gave the final passage of Obamacare. It was supposed to help the unions -- Affordable Care Act. [Glenn Beck, 11/29/10]



Beck: "deem and pass ... gave the final passage to Obamacare." 

And that's a LIE.

I'm under no illusion that either of you will ever admit to your BDSM master being wrong. It's fun for me just to show others how retardedly wrong you are.


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

Vanquish said:


> I already did.
> 
> First video of that last post before mine...@3:30



Post the video  and note the time stamp and bring the proof all in one post.
 Is this to much  for you.
 Do I need to write it in crayon?


----------



## RDD_1210

Vanquish said:


> Just in case you refuse to read the Media Matters page ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In fact, it was SEIU's then-president Andy Stern, the most frequent visitor to the White House by far, who pushed for the tactic known as deem and pass. That gave the final passage of Obamacare. It was supposed to help the unions -- Affordable Care Act. [Glenn Beck, 11/29/10]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beck: "deem and pass ... gave the final passage to Obamacare."
> 
> And that's a LIE.
> 
> I'm under no illusion that either of you will ever admit to your BDSM master being wrong. It's fun for me just to show others how retardedly wrong you are.
Click to expand...


Vanquish - Give up. I already proved Beck has lied on the air in this very thread using the very strict standards that apparently we MUST abide by. Has that changed any of their minds about him? Nope. It's a lost cause.


----------



## The Infidel

RDD_1210 said:


> Vanquish said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just in case you refuse to read the Media Matters page ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In fact, it was SEIU's then-president Andy Stern, the most frequent visitor to the White House by far, who pushed for the tactic known as deem and pass. That gave the final passage of Obamacare. It was supposed to help the unions -- Affordable Care Act. [Glenn Beck, 11/29/10]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beck: "deem and pass ... gave the final passage to Obamacare."
> 
> And that's a LIE.
> 
> I'm under no illusion that either of you will ever admit to your BDSM master being wrong. It's fun for me just to show others how retardedly wrong you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Vanquish - Give up. I already proved Beck has lied on the air in this very thread using the very strict standards that apparently we MUST abide by. Has that changed any of their minds about him? Nope. It's a lost cause.
Click to expand...



You God damned right its a lost cause... you guys are a bunch of hacks and will do anything you can to discredit Glenn. If he lies... he would be off the air..

Problem for you is.... *HE IS STILL ON THE AIR!*

*SCOREBOARD FUCKERS..... SCOREBOARD!!!*​


----------



## Vanquish

It's really not a problem for me. In fact, it helps. It helps because when someone starts parroting his spewage, I know who I'm dealing with.

Unlike you regarding MediaMatters, I'll at least read or listen to others who might even be questionable. If they're true to form, then I dont have to worry - it'll be easily disprovable.  You, apparently, get scared and run away.







thanks though RDD_1210. You're absolutely right.


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

RDD_1210 said:


> Vanquish said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just in case you refuse to read the Media Matters page ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In fact, it was SEIU's then-president Andy Stern, the most frequent visitor to the White House by far, who pushed for the tactic known as deem and pass. That gave the final passage of Obamacare. It was supposed to help the unions -- Affordable Care Act. [Glenn Beck, 11/29/10]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beck: "deem and pass ... gave the final passage to Obamacare."
> 
> And that's a LIE.
> 
> I'm under no illusion that either of you will ever admit to your BDSM master being wrong. It's fun for me just to show others how retardedly wrong you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Vanquish - Give up. I already proved Beck has lied on the air in this very thread using the very strict standards that apparently we MUST abide by. Has that changed any of their minds about him? Nope. It's a lost cause.
Click to expand...



Hey  you got recognition. 

http://www.usmessageboard.com/2389782-post313.html


----------



## Vanquish

Beck lovers. It's hilarious that they drink in all this drivel. What maroons.


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

Vanquish said:


> Beck lovers. It's hilarious that they drink in all this drivel. What maroons.



Are you going  to post the video  and note the time stamp  so it can be viewed in context?


----------



## Vanquish

That's your job. I've given you the date. You obviously know the show. Go find it yourself if you want to disprove me. You won't be able to though.

It's interesting that you think deflection tactics like this make anything you say more valid.  He said it. Admit it. Admit your idol is a false god.

I don't really expect you to, since you'll never be objective. I'll just keep posting in this thread to jerk your chain


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

Ok So you will not  post the  video,  note the time stamp and  bring  the proof.
That is a fail.


----------



## Vanquish

nope. not a fail. good try though.

I've cited my source. that I dont cite it the way you're commanding it doesn't make my proof any less.

take beck's balls out of your mouth before you talk next time.


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

If you would like to take the Beck open book test.
Watch a show ,link back to the video and note the time stamp of the lies Beck tells bring proof he is lying.
Its that easy.


----------



## Vanquish

Repeating your worthless mantra again?  Niiiice. Keep repeating it. Then others can go back and see how easy it is to show what a loser Beck is


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

Vanquish said:


> Repeating your worthless mantra again?  Niiiice. Keep repeating it. Then others can go back and see how easy it is to show what a loser Beck is



Make  it easy for me , post the video from the full show , note the time stamp and  bring the proof.


----------



## Vanquish

Why would I? why would anyone? This thread is for one thing and one thing only. For you to delude yourself over and over with copy paste. We get that.  No one will ever break you out of your little fantasy world - but it's fun to poke at you with sharp sticks (aka comments and videos).

You should be happy, if it weren't for me...this thread would just lay there with no comments. Oh sure, you'll bump it back up with some new video...but still no responses. Not because no one can pass the test...we've already done that. No responses come from your inability to break out of the fantasy world.

So keep copy pasting. It's pretty funny.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

Holy crap 43 pages and NOT ONE PERSON finding a lie in those videos.

What is wrong with you USMB GBDS people?   (Glen Beck Derangement syndrome)


----------



## RDD_1210

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> Holy crap 43 pages and NOT ONE PERSON finding a lie in those videos.
> 
> What is wrong with you USMB GBDS people?   (Glen Beck Derangement syndrome)



Actually I already posted an example in this thread, months ago. Does anyone really care? Nope.


----------



## Vanquish

I did as well, Plymco.  But no one actually cares....'cept for the Beck heads that think this is a win. Which it clearly isn't.


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

RDD_1210 said:


> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> 
> Holy crap 43 pages and NOT ONE PERSON finding a lie in those videos.
> 
> What is wrong with you USMB GBDS people?   (Glen Beck Derangement syndrome)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually I already posted an example in this thread, months ago. Does anyone really care? Nope.
Click to expand...


I gave  you  the credit you  deserved .


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

Vanquish said:


> Why would I? why would anyone? This thread is for one thing and one thing only. For you to delude yourself over and over with copy paste. We get that.  No one will ever break you out of your little fantasy world - but it's fun to poke at you with sharp sticks (aka comments and videos).
> 
> You should be happy, if it weren't for me...this thread would just lay there with no comments. Oh sure, you'll bump it back up with some new video...but still no responses. Not because no one can pass the test...we've already done that. No responses come from your inability to break out of the fantasy world.
> 
> So keep copy pasting. It's pretty funny.



Welll if you did I missed it, and  havent been able to find it, so Im asking you to do it again .
Make it easy for me , post the video from the full show , note the time stamp and bring the proof.


----------



## JBeukema

15 Whoppers Beck Did Not Get Fired For In 2010 | Media Matters for America


----------



## BluesMistress

JBeukema said:


> 15 Whoppers Beck Did Not Get Fired For In 2010 | Media Matters for America



Aaahahahahaha ~ You're Actually going to take anything by Media Matters seriously??
Seriously ~ You're serious???
And we should believe this heep of Crap Why??? 
I stopped at #13 which claims Beck is a Liar because he said the Oil Spill was not Obamas priority. Anyone with a turd of a brain knows that Obama did NOTHING to help stop that spill, but That is for another thread. 
Media Matters is a Soros funded site that is specifically targeting to have Beck shut down. 
So much for Freedom of Speech. 

I do believe Beck has asked that REAL journalists investigate just a few of his accusations. He has asked at least a thousand times for the WH to call if he has his facts wrong. And all media matters can come up with is the price of Ant Shit art??

Ahahahahahaha ~ That's a Good One  ~ hahahahahaha.........


----------



## liebuster

JBeukema said:


> 15 Whoppers Beck Did Not Get Fired For In 2010 | Media Matters for America




Every single day Beck calls Obama a radical marxist that has hired communists, marxists and radical revolutionaries and all Media Matters can come up with is Beck lied about a town not recieving federal dollars and Soros wasn't personally responsible for confiscating Jewish property just that he helped. 

If you actually read some of their explanations on how Beck lied they actually prove some of Beck's points. They are just betting that the average brain dead useful idiot won't read the whole story. 


Way to go Media Matters.


----------



## R.C. Christian

Glenn Beck is an opportunistic, duplicitous POS.


----------



## Liberty

R.C. Christian said:


> Glenn Beck is an opportunistic, duplicitous POS.



Now that is what I call a scholarly and well thought out piece of argument! 



.....dumbass.


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

Propaganda (1928)
Those who manipulate the unseen mechanism of society constitute an invisible government which is the true ruling power of our country. We are governed, our minds are molded, our tastes formed, our ideas suggested, largely by men we have never heard of. This is a logical result of the way in which our democratic society is organized. Vast numbers of human beings must cooperate in this manner if they are to live together as a smoothly functioning society. In almost every act of our lives whether in the sphere of politics or business in our social conduct or our ethical thinking, we are dominated by the relatively small number of persons who understand the mental processes and social patterns of the masses. It is they who pull the wires that control the public mind.
Page 9
In theory, everybody buys the best and cheapest commodities offered to him on the market. In practice, if every one went around pricing, and chemically testing before purchasing, the dozens of soaps or fabrics or brands of bread which are for sale, economic life would become hopelessly jammed.
Page 11
Propaganda is the executive arm of the invisible government.
Page 20
A single factory, potentially capable of supplying a whole continent with its particular product, cannot afford to wait until the public asks for its product; it must maintain constant touch, through advertising and propaganda, with the vast public in order to assure itself the continuous demand which alone will make its costly plant profitable.
Page 63
If we understand the mechanism and motives of the group mind, it is now possible to control and regiment the masses according to our will without them knowing it.
Page 71


----------



## RDD_1210

What's the purpose of this thread again? Is there some end goal?


----------



## Dante

Mr.Fitnah said:


> Beck states he is a regular shmoo...



Lie number 1


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

Dante said:


> Mr.Fitnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Beck states he is a regular shmoo...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lie number 1
Click to expand...


Thanks, you have failed the Beck open book test.


----------



## Vanquish

Bullshit. I've disproven your boy's bullshit earlier in this thread and so have other people.  The fact that you come back and make offerings to this shrine of Beck is hi-larious!


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

Vanquish said:


> Bullshit. I've disproven your boy's bullshit earlier in this thread and so have other people.  The fact that you come back and make offerings to this shrine of Beck is hi-larious!



Welll if you did I missed it, and havent been able to find it, so Im asking you to do it again .
Make it easy for me , post the video from the full show , note the time stamp and bring the proof.


----------



## RDD_1210

RDD_1210 said:


> What's the purpose of this thread again? Is there some end goal?



Well?


----------



## Vanquish

Mr.Fitnah said:


> Vanquish said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit. I've disproven your boy's bullshit earlier in this thread and so have other people.  The fact that you come back and make offerings to this shrine of Beck is hi-larious!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welll if you did I missed it, and havent been able to find it, so Im asking you to do it again .
> Make it easy for me , post the video from the full show , note the time stamp and bring the proof.
Click to expand...


You reciting your mindless mantra again? Hey, douchetool. My post wasn't for you (despite being addressed to you sort of). It was to put anyone else reading this thread on notice that you're full of shit and if they scroll back...they can prove it.

I already posted a time stamp and a particular video. That wasn't enough for you. So yeah, this thread is pretty worthless.


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

RDD_1210 said:


> RDD_1210 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's the purpose of this thread again? Is there some end goal?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well?
Click to expand...


I have posted complete Beck episodes  
The point is to watch the show and identify the lies beck tells in the context of the show .
What the video note the time time stamp of the offense and bring proof of the  lie
very simple.

We do not use out of context clips .Just complete edisodes.


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

Vanquish said:


> Mr.Fitnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vanquish said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit. I've disproven your boy's bullshit earlier in this thread and so have other people.  The fact that you come back and make offerings to this shrine of Beck is hi-larious!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welll if you did I missed it, and havent been able to find it, so Im asking you to do it again .
> Make it easy for me , post the video from the full show , note the time stamp and bring the proof.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You reciting your mindless mantra again? Hey, douchetool. My post wasn't for you (despite being addressed to you sort of). It was to put anyone else reading this thread on notice that you're full of shit and if they scroll back...they can prove it.
> 
> I already posted a time stamp and a particular video. That wasn't enough for you. So yeah, this thread is pretty worthless.
Click to expand...

Welll if you did I missed it, and havent been able to find it, so Im asking you to do it again .
Make it easy for me , post the video from the full show , note the time stamp and bring the proof.
If you dont, then it didnt happen, and you deserve thanks for failing the Beck open book test.


----------



## RDD_1210

Mr.Fitnah said:


> RDD_1210 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RDD_1210 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's the purpose of this thread again? Is there some end goal?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have posted complete Beck episodes
> The point is to watch the show and identify the lies beck tells in the context of the show .
> What the video note the time time stamp of the offense and bring proof of the  lie
> very simple.
> 
> We do not use out of context clips .Just complete edisodes.
Click to expand...


So since I proved he lied, can we end this thread and agree that Beck is indeed capable and has in fact lied?


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

RDD_1210 said:


> Mr.Fitnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RDD_1210 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have posted complete Beck episodes
> The point is to watch the show and identify the lies beck tells in the context of the show .
> What the video note the time time stamp of the offense and bring proof of the  lie
> very simple.
> 
> We do not use out of context clips .Just complete edisodes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So since I proved he lied, can we end this thread and agree that Beck is indeed capable and has in fact lied?
Click to expand...


you received the  recognition you deserved
http://www.usmessageboard.com/2389782-post313.html
As for proof  him lying, he was wrong about the media broadcasting the video.

  In fairness and  please consider this carefully , since  your source is edited  what was  he referring to " what you will not see on  other outlets" could he have been talking about the connection he was  talking about  between ,
 the IHH, free gaza ,imam Abdul Rauf. al queda ?
the stuff  he had  on the black board ?


----------



## Vanquish

He was wrong. After all your posting...you admit it. PERFECT!

Thread done.


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

Any thread can  be done,  all you have to do is not click on it.


----------



## Vanquish

- source, the non-partisan Politfact.com

bahahahahahahaha


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

Vanquish said:


> - source, the non-partisan Politfact.com
> 
> bahahahahahahaha



You have failed the Beck open Book test.
If you would like to try again  watch the show and identify the lies beck tells in the context of the show .
repost the video, note the  time stamp of the offense and bring proof of the lie
very simple.


----------



## RDD_1210

This is easily the most pointless thread on this site.


----------



## liebuster

Vanquish said:


> - source, the non-partisan Politfact.com
> 
> bahahahahahahaha




No offense but that "non partisan" site also says Van Jones _WAS_ a Communist not _IS_ a communist. They based that conclusion on a speech that "sounded" capitalist to them so that was all the evidence they needed. 

I lost all respect for that site after I read that.


----------



## Vanquish

Mr. Fitnah, you're funny. You keep reciting your mantra and people keep debunking Beck. It's soooooo funny.

Liebuster, I found this one because I actually HEARD him say this. It's hilarious that it's so easily proven false.


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

Vanquish said:


> Mr. Fitnah, you're funny. You keep reciting your mantra and people keep debunking Beck. It's soooooo funny.
> 
> Liebuster, I found this one because I actually HEARD him say this. It's hilarious that it's so easily proven false.



yep people  keep on  debunking Beck,  however none of those people post in this thread.
\Why dont you do it, watch the clips  find the lie,  make note of the timestamp  repost the video,  and  bring the proof.


----------



## RDD_1210

Mr.Fitnah said:


> Vanquish said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. Fitnah, you're funny. You keep reciting your mantra and people keep debunking Beck. It's soooooo funny.
> 
> Liebuster, I found this one because I actually HEARD him say this. It's hilarious that it's so easily proven false.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yep people  keep on  debunking Beck, * however none of those people post in this thread.*
Click to expand...

*Ahem*


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

RDD_1210 said:


> Mr.Fitnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vanquish said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. Fitnah, you're funny. You keep reciting your mantra and people keep debunking Beck. It's soooooo funny.
> 
> Liebuster, I found this one because I actually HEARD him say this. It's hilarious that it's so easily proven false.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yep people  keep on  debunking Beck, * however none of those people post in this thread.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Ahem*
Click to expand...


you did not " debunk Beck" you  followed someone elses lead and misinterpreted the dialogue ,which is the point of having  the  entire show available.



> In fairness and please consider this carefully , since your source is edited what was he referring to " what you will not see on other outlets" could he have been talking about the connection he was talking about between ,
> the IHH, free gaza ,imam Abdul Rauf. al queda ?
> the stuff he had on the black board ?


----------



## Dante

Mr.Fitnah said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr.Fitnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Beck states he is a regular shmoo...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lie number 1
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks, you have failed the Beck open book test.
Click to expand...





bullshit...


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

I'm sorry Mr.Dante, you are to mentally challenged to  participate  on internet forums.
Please remove yourself from the gene pool.


----------



## liebuster

Vanquish said:


> Mr. Fitnah, you're funny. You keep reciting your mantra and people keep debunking Beck. It's soooooo funny.
> 
> Liebuster, I found this one because I actually HEARD him say this. It's hilarious that it's so easily proven false.



Good job You sure got him alright

Beck gets some things wrong just like Mathews, Olberman, Maddow, Shultz, Hannity, Oreilly, Scarborough, NY times, WA Post, Wall Street Journal, AND EVERY OTHER News organization, talking head, and analyst. 

To say that Beck is lying on everything he says because he gets some info wrong on a *insignificant claim* is plain old dishonest. 

Prove some of the main things he's been saying for the last 2 years wrong and then you might get somewhere.


----------



## Mr.Fitnah




----------



## Vanquish

liebuster said:


> Vanquish said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. Fitnah, you're funny. You keep reciting your mantra and people keep debunking Beck. It's soooooo funny.
> 
> Liebuster, I found this one because I actually HEARD him say this. It's hilarious that it's so easily proven false.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good job You sure got him alright
> 
> Beck gets some things wrong just like Mathews, Olberman, Maddow, Shultz, Hannity, Oreilly, Scarborough, NY times, WA Post, Wall Street Journal, AND EVERY OTHER News organization, talking head, and analyst.
> 
> To say that Beck is lying on everything he says because he gets some info wrong on a *insignificant claim* is plain old dishonest.
> 
> Prove some of the main things he's been saying for the last 2 years wrong and then you might get somewhere.
Click to expand...


I've never said that Beck lies or is wrong about everything. But for Mr. Fitnah to believe that Beck's worldview is the be-all, end-all, salvation of the world is hilarious.  The man twists and distorts just as much as Olbermann or Matthews.  Beck isn't some messiah, come to show us the one truth...he's a recovering addict radio putz who has his shtick down to a science.  With one breath he makes a claim...then he qualifies it to not be responsible.

Anyone trusting a television talking head for their worldview is in deep trouble. As Mr. Fitnah's rote repetition of  the "pick a video and give me a timestamp" mantra proves. It's a lack of being able to think for yourself.


----------



## ba1614

"Anyone trusting a television talking head for their worldview is in deep trouble"....

 I think I've heard Beck say the same thing, or very similar, at least once, in every show of his I've bothered to watch.


----------



## Vanquish

Sounds reasonable, doesn't it? But his whole schpeel is to say something crappy and detestable, then clean it up with something semi-reasonable.

Mr. Fitnah ought to listen to the good parts


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

Vanquish said:


> liebuster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vanquish said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. Fitnah, you're funny. You keep reciting your mantra and people keep debunking Beck. It's soooooo funny.
> 
> Liebuster, I found this one because I actually HEARD him say this. It's hilarious that it's so easily proven false.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good job You sure got him alright
> 
> Beck gets some things wrong just like Mathews, Olberman, Maddow, Shultz, Hannity, Oreilly, Scarborough, NY times, WA Post, Wall Street Journal, AND EVERY OTHER News organization, talking head, and analyst.
> 
> To say that Beck is lying on everything he says because he gets some info wrong on a *insignificant claim* is plain old dishonest.
> 
> Prove some of the main things he's been saying for the last 2 years wrong and then you might get somewhere.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've never said that Beck lies or is wrong about everything. But for Mr. Fitnah to believe that Beck's worldview is the be-all, end-all, salvation of the world is hilarious.  The man twists and distorts just as much as Olbermann or Matthews.  Beck isn't some messiah, come to show us the one truth...he's a recovering addict radio putz who has his shtick down to a science.  With one breath he makes a claim...then he qualifies it to not be responsible.
> 
> Anyone trusting a television talking head for their worldview is in deep trouble. As Mr. Fitnah's rote repetition of  the "pick a video and give me a timestamp" mantra proves. It's a lack of being able to think for yourself.
Click to expand...


Wrong again , there are several thing  Im  vehemently disagree with Beck on.

But that is for  another  thread. This is the Beck open book test.
*If you would  like to take the Beck open book test:*

Watch a video on the thread , find the lies  note the time of the offense and repost the video with the timestamp, and bring the proof of the lie 
thanks.


----------



## Vanquish

And there we go with the mindless mantra. Right on cue. He's been disproven enough already, but if you repeat it enough, it must be true, right?


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

Vanquish said:


> And there we go with the mindless mantra. Right on cue. He's been disproven enough already, but if you repeat it enough, it must be true, right?



If you would like to take the Beck open book test:

Watch a video on the thread , find the lies note the time of the offense and repost the video with the timestamp, and bring the proof of the lie 
thanks.


----------



## newpolitics

Mr.Fitnah said:


> Ok so you  say beck is a liar
> which video  and what point in the time line,
> please provide corroborating facts to prove your assertion.



Why the hell would anybody spend the time to do this? For you? 

You must be REALLY be full of yourself to think anyone gives a shit about what you believe to actually go through each video and fact check it. You can have your naive faith in Glenn Beck. You deserve him. Total fail.


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

newpolitics said:


> Mr.Fitnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok so you  say beck is a liar
> which video  and what point in the time line,
> please provide corroborating facts to prove your assertion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why the hell would anybody spend the time to do this? For you?
> 
> You must be REALLY be full of yourself to think anyone gives a shit about what you believe to actually go through each video and fact check it. You can have your naive faith in Glenn Beck. You deserve him. Total fail.
Click to expand...


You have failed the Beck open book test.


----------



## newpolitics

Mr.Fitnah said:


> newpolitics said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr.Fitnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok so you  say beck is a liar
> which video  and what point in the time line,
> please provide corroborating facts to prove your assertion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why the hell would anybody spend the time to do this? For you?
> 
> You must be REALLY be full of yourself to think anyone gives a shit about what you believe to actually go through each video and fact check it. You can have your naive faith in Glenn Beck. You deserve him. Total fail.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have failed the Beck open book test.
Click to expand...


Here's a question: Who the fuck are you?


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

If you would like to take the Beck open book test:

Watch a video on the thread , find the lies note the time of the offense and repost the video with the timestamp, and bring the proof of the lie 
thanks.


----------



## Vanquish

What you have to understand about Mr. Fitnah is that he's like that annoying older brother who plays  the "I'm not touching you game." He repeats the same childish shit over and over, not because he's right, but to get the emotional response.  It's pretty funny when you see it for what it is. And every time he repeats it...it gets funnier.


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

Vanquish said:


> What you have to understand about Mr. Fitnah is that he's like that annoying older brother who plays  the "I'm not touching you game." He repeats the same childish shit over and over, not because he's right, but to get the emotional response.  It's pretty funny when you see it for what it is. And every time he repeats it...it gets funnier.


You have failed the Beck open book test.


----------



## Vanquish

See, right on schedule. Despite the fact that I havent...and other people havent.  Make that annoying little brother. ha ha ha ha


----------



## newpolitics

Mr.Fitnah said:


> Vanquish said:
> 
> 
> 
> What you have to understand about Mr. Fitnah is that he's like that annoying older brother who plays  the "I'm not touching you game." He repeats the same childish shit over and over, not because he's right, but to get the emotional response.  It's pretty funny when you see it for what it is. And every time he repeats it...it gets funnier.
> 
> 
> 
> You have failed the Beck open book test.
Click to expand...


Ur childish


----------



## Mr.Fitnah




----------



## liebuster

Vanquish said:


> And there we go with the mindless mantra. Right on cue. He's been disproven enough already, but if you repeat it enough, it must be true, right?



Just because Beck has been proven to say statements that a wrong, doesn't mean everything he says is not true. 

I can find untrue statements from Mathews, Maddow and Olberscum but that doesn't mean everything they say is bullshit either..... or any other news org for that matter.


----------



## The Infidel

ba1614 said:


> "Anyone trusting a television talking head for their worldview is in deep trouble"....
> 
> I think I've heard Beck say the same thing, or very similar, at least once, in every show of his I've bothered to watch.



Exactly why he always says to check the facts for yourself... I usually do, and he is usually SPOT ON!

*QUESTION WITH BOLDNESS!*


----------

